# Sticky  Ask: The Forum's Fitness Freaks!



## alexande

corgiflatmate said:


> Well I've been jogging 5 days a week for the last month. I've just started resistance training. No weight has been shed :/
> I'm getting a better handle of the food side, but I'm about to go on vacation and most likely lose that hard work. Sigh.


Have you noticed new definition in your calves and thighs from jogging? How far do you jog? What sort of resistance training are you doing? All won't be lost on your vacation, you will retain slight muscle memory from your month long jogging. I would continue your jogging if at all possible while on vacation.


----------



## quadrivium

alexande said:


> Have you noticed new definition in your calves and thighs from jogging? How far do you jog? What sort of resistance training are you doing? All won't be lost on your vacation, you will retain slight muscle memory from your month long jogging. I would continue your jogging if at all possible while on vacation.


Yeah I'm bringing my running shoes. 
I've noticed no definition; my calves are decent but my thighs have always been disgusting. I'm not jogging very far, I admit. Maybe a mile a day. I live in Florida and I'm more fatigued by the heat than physical exhaustion. Hopefully I can combat that running on the treadmill at the gym.


----------



## Word Dispenser

corgiflatmate said:


> Well I've been jogging 5 days a week for the last month. I've just started resistance training. No weight has been shed :/
> I'm getting a better handle of the food side, but I'm about to go on vacation and most likely lose that hard work. Sigh.


Make sure the only liquid you're drinking is water-- And drink lots of it!

Stick to complex carbohydrates, such as brown rice, lentils, beans, quinoa, oats. Don't go for white rice or bread. Avoid white flour, sugar. Avoid packaged pre-made meals. Eat tons of veggies and salads, they're nutrient-bombs. Skip the dressings, and stay light on salt. 

After you have a resistance-training session, be sure to eat something within a half an hour. Make sure it's some fast sugars, like a banana, with some fast protein and maybe some slow carbs if it's a meal rather than a post-workout snack.


----------



## alexande

corgiflatmate said:


> Yeah I'm bringing my running shoes.
> I've noticed no definition; my calves are decent but my thighs have always been disgusting. I'm not jogging very far, I admit. Maybe a mile a day. I live in Florida and I'm more fatigued by the heat than physical exhaustion. Hopefully I can combat that running on the treadmill at the gym.


It sounds like you need to shock your body into producing some testosterone. Do you have a nice bike you could ride? do you have access to a pool? I would continue your jogging 3 days a week then to confuse your body throw in a swim and a bike ride once a week. At the end of every cardio session sprint for everything you have, this will shock the hell out of your body causing hormonal production. Make sure to adequately cool down for your heart health. Also you should change your distances jogging as much as possible just to keep your body guessing. I also live in Florida so you have no sympathy from me :wink: I can't wait for things to heat up, I love exercising while burning.


----------



## quadrivium

alexande said:


> It sounds like you need to shock your body into producing some testosterone. Do you have a nice bike you could ride? do you have access to a pool? I would continue your jogging 3 days a week then to confuse your body throw in a swim and a bike ride once a week. At the end of every cardio session sprint for everything you have, this will shock the hell out of your body causing hormonal production. Make sure to adequately cool down for your heart health. Also you should change your distances jogging as much as possible just to keep your body guessing. I also live in Florida so you have no sympathy from me :wink: *I can't wait for things to heat up, I love exercising while burning.*


I don't! I keep getting dizzy with migraines and I'm having a hard time cooling down. A couple of days ago, my face was still beat red an hour after I had stopped (this includes a cold shower too). I'm concerned about heat exhaustion at this point. 
I don't have access to a pool, and funny story, I can't ride a bike. However, there are stationary bikes at the gym I just signed up at. 
I have a thyroid problem so I was expecting some trouble but I haven't seen any results at all. Guess i need to start on this body confusion I keep hearing about.


----------



## Word Dispenser

corgiflatmate said:


> I don't! I keep getting dizzy with migraines and I'm having a hard time cooling down. A couple of days ago, my face was still beat red an hour after I had stopped (this includes a cold shower too). I'm concerned about heat exhaustion at this point.
> I don't have access to a pool, and funny story, I can't ride a bike. However, there are stationary bikes at the gym I just signed up at.
> I have a thyroid problem so I was expecting some trouble but I haven't seen any results at all. Guess i need to start on this body confusion I keep hearing about.


My face goes really red when I work hard, too. That's normal, I don't think it's heat exhaustion. Just make sure to hydrate a half an hour before you go out for a run, and you'll be just fine.

As for your migraines-- Well, I've had pretty terrible experiences with those. But, I don't associate dizziness with them. I have to lay down for several hours, half-blinded by crazy aura-shape things, knife-pains on one side of the head behind the eye, with possible episodes of vomiting. It's terribly unpleasant.

If you've got a thing with your thyroid, talk to your doctor for sure. Apparently iodine or kelp can be either detrimental, or helpful. Avoid the cabbage family veggies.  (Broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, brussel sprouts, etc.)

Minimize meat, egg, and dairy consumption.


----------



## alexande

corgiflatmate said:


> I don't! I keep getting dizzy with migraines and I'm having a hard time cooling down. A couple of days ago, my face was still beat red an hour after I had stopped (this includes a cold shower too). I'm concerned about heat exhaustion at this point.
> I don't have access to a pool, and funny story, I can't ride a bike. However, there are stationary bikes at the gym I just signed up at.
> I have a thyroid problem so I was expecting some trouble but I haven't seen any results at all. Guess i need to start on this body confusion I keep hearing about.


I've been conditioned to exercising in Florida's heat the past 18 years so its just second nature. Just make sure to wear as little breathable clothing as possible, also you could exercise when the sun goes down. As the @Word Dispenser said, make sure your adequately hydrated before bearing the heat. Jump on that stationary bike and also use the elliptical(if they have one). Hopefully you can start seeing results, are your hormone levels healthy?


----------



## quadrivium

alexande said:


> Hopefully you can start seeing results, are your hormone levels healthy?


As many times as I've had my blood taken, my doctors have never mentioned a problem with low testosterone. Obviously I do have weird hormone levels as i have Hashimotos and I'm low on certain hormones.


----------



## alexande

corgiflatmate said:


> As many times as I've had my blood taken, my doctors have never mentioned a problem with low testosterone. Obviously I do have weird hormone levels as i have Hashimotos and I'm low on certain hormones.


Well the endocrinologist would have definitely mentioned if your testosterone was amiss. How are your cortisol levels? Do you sleep at least 7 hours a night? I would consult with your doc and ask if he thinks the Hashimotos might prohibit weight-loss.


----------



## quadrivium

Well thanks everyone. I will come back once I get into the hang of my new gym. I've never cared about physical health before so this is all new to me.


----------



## WindowLicker

Is it possible to lost 5 lbs from living in a house that 90 degrees for a month? Without exercising?


----------



## Word Dispenser

WindowLicker said:


> Is it possible to lost 5 lbs from living in a house that 90 degrees for a month? Without exercising?


You bet. It's all about what you eat, and what you drink. Eat real food, not the fake stuff they sell, and drink water.

Count calories if you'd like.

loseit.com is a nice site for that.


----------



## Monkey King

Should I include flaxseed in my diet?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Monkey King said:


> Should I include flaxseed in my diet?


Yep. It's got great ratios of omega 3 and omega 6, which everyone needs more of. Walnuts are also a winner. Tip for flaxseeds: If you've got 'em whole, grind 'em, or buy them ground. Also, if you have oil, keep it refrigerated and dark. Flax doesn't like heat, it goes rancid easily. Even so, I use ground flax as vegan eggs in baking by going with : 1 tablespoon ground flax, 3 tablespoons of water. Let it set in the fridge for 5 - 15 minutes. 

Bonus tip: Check out chia seeds in your local health store!


----------



## Azure Bass

I have a few questions if anyone is willing to lend a hand. Who knows, others might learn something in the process too. :happy:

What can I exercise by utilizing full body workouts in the form of Parkour plus fitness exercises (cross fit, weights, etc.) geared towards strength and growth? 

I understand that Parkour training and conditioning is very good for using body weight with an emphasis on effective and fluid movement. Would you recommend any starting point for conditioning my body assuming I have access to a gym?

I'm beginning to consider more options with eating healthily. For me that means eating more and I live in a country that has increasing prices. What would you suggest for more healthy eating habits with a focus on increasing weight by about 20 to 30 pounds? I weigh about 150 now.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Azure Bass said:


> I have a few questions if anyone is willing to lend a hand. Who knows, others might learn something in the process too. :happy:
> 
> What can I exercise by utilizing full body workouts in the form of Parkour plus fitness exercises (cross fit, weights, etc.) geared towards strength and growth?
> 
> I understand that Parkour training and conditioning is very good for using body weight with an emphasis on effective and fluid movement. Would you recommend any starting point for conditioning my body assuming I have access to a gym?
> 
> I'm beginning to consider more options with eating healthily. For me that means eating more and I live in a country that has increasing prices. What would you suggest for more healthy eating habits with a focus on increasing weight by about 20 to 30 pounds? I weigh about 150 now.


Aw man, I totally have had a fascination with the idea of parkour. 

My best advice/guess is to do resistance training, accompanied by indoor or outdoor rock climbing. I'm thinking this will greatly support your parkour training. 

If you want to increase weight, but remain healthy, target complex carbohydrates (brown rice, beans, lentils, anything from legume family, oats, brans, etc.), along with lean proteins (Chicken breast, lean ground beef, fishfishfish.). Nuts are definitely your friend, but make sure they're not salted or roasted. Keep it raw, when possible. Healthy oil to cook with. I use cold-pressed canola oil. Some say that extra virgin coconut oil is better because it doesn't go rancid as quickly, but I'm hesitant to give advice regarding this.

You might want to start keeping track of your proteins. 1.7 g of protein per kilo, I think it was, for a healthy athlete. That's a minimum, I think? 

Anyway, it's not too hard to gain weight, you just eat more than you burn, but if you're targeting muscle, go for protein. Fast protein (whey, soy, rice, pea protein powders. Anything will do, I think.) with fast carbs after a work out. You can add slow carbs too, if it's a regular meal.

Cottage cheese is a great supper meal, lots of slow protein, and not too much fats.

Don't skip your fruits and veggies!


----------



## Scruffy

Azure Bass said:


> I have a few questions if anyone is willing to lend a hand. Who knows, others might learn something in the process too. :happy:
> 
> What can I exercise by utilizing full body workouts in the form of Parkour plus fitness exercises (cross fit, weights, etc.) geared towards strength and growth?
> 
> I understand that Parkour training and conditioning is very good for using body weight with an emphasis on effective and fluid movement. Would you recommend any starting point for conditioning my body assuming I have access to a gym?
> 
> I'm beginning to consider more options with eating healthily. For me that means eating more and I live in a country that has increasing prices. What would you suggest for more healthy eating habits with a focus on increasing weight by about 20 to 30 pounds? I weigh about 150 now.


I'd try to avoid extremely isolated movements if you're doing parkour. I did nothing but weightlift for about 3 years and my overall movement/coordination was extremely lacking, but I was strong. 

Stick to compound lifts for overall strength, try power cleans for explosive strength and jump rope for cardio.

Also, bodyweight exercises for balance/proportional strength. Pull-ups, Chin ups, squat jumps, dips, handstand/handstand pushups.


----------



## abysmalbeauty

I decided to get serious about getting back into my pre-baby shape and repair the damage I've done to my body by eating terribly for way too long this past winter. I'm really good at "dieting" as people call it but I'm super lazy and I have a hard time motivating myself to stick to a fitness routine. I've lost 40 lbs since the end of Nov just by cleaning up what I eat and while I am a healthy size 4-6 (from size 12) now my body obviously doesn't look great. I know I'm going to have to start exercising if I want to achieve my goal (tone up everywhere) so that's why I am here.

I have dumbells, weights and bench, pull up bar, speed jump ropes, resistance bands, zumba, tae-bo, pilates, plenty of outdoor space, lots of local places to go hiking and climbing, access to a fitness center if needed as well as a pool, AND I have sneakers.

I do not have- too much free time (but I am willing to wake up earlier to find some time) or will power. As a background I have a 2.5 year old with special needs. At least 3 mornings per week starting at 8am we have class/therapy for him. I have my own Dr's appointment 1x per week in the am usually around 10am. I work 11-9 every weekday and often work Saturdays for 4-8 hours. When I get home from work I put my son to bed and usually go to be around 10-12ish. Sundays are my least busy day as I spend that day taking care of the household, groceries, cleaning cooking, laundry etc.

What i'd like help with- A really quick basic routine that I can get started with (please no running or jogging- i'm open to pretty much anything else) something that wont make me want to stop right away that I can do throughout the week AND if anyone is so inclined to perhaps help keep me accountable to actually getting active? :blushed:


----------



## DarkyNWO

@abysmalbeauty

So you basicly want a personal trainer then eh?

I'll post some stuff in a few hours to get you sorted..


----------



## abysmalbeauty

DarkyNWO said:


> @_abysmalbeauty_
> 
> So you basicly want a personal trainer then eh?
> 
> I'll post some stuff in a few hours to get you sorted..


You might say that lol! thank you!


----------



## ENTJam

Got a question!

What's the best way to prepare for the APFT? (Push-ups in 2 mins, 10 min rest, Sit-ups in 2mins, 10 min rest, 2 mile-run for time)?

Also, would anyone know how I should prepare myself for long-distance ruck-marches?

Thanks, fitness-freaks!


----------



## alexande

ENTJam said:


> What's the best way to prepare for the APFT? (Push-ups in 2 mins, 10 min rest, Sit-ups in 2mins, 10 min rest, 2 mile-run for time)?
> 
> Also, would anyone know how I should prepare myself for long-distance ruck-marches?


It depends on how hard your trying to go man. I'm surprised they aren't making you do pull ups, this makes your training exponentially easier. Push ups can be done on a daily basis once your muscles are conditioned. I would do as many push ups as possible the first day of training, the following days you should be sore as hell so no push ups. Once your muscles are fresh do as many push ups as possible again. Rest as you need to but eventually you will get to the point where push ups will not make you sore whatsoever. I would then to push ups 6 days a week, you will be able to do 100-150 in a row no problem in a few weeks. Sit ups are easy because we have to use our abdominal muscles on a daily basis. I would recommend the same training as with the push ups, eventually you will be hard pressed to be sore and will crank out 100-150 in a row no problem. As for the 2 mile run, I would train for a longer distance like 3 to 4 miles. Running is another exercise you can do on a daily basis, the military seems to make this very simplistic. I would run on grass to lower your chance of injury; running is much more strenuous then push ups or sit ups so I only recommend 4-5 days a week. I'm not sure what a ruck march is but the conditioning involved with the push ups, sit ups, and running should make marching be simplistic.


----------



## Laney

I second that advice^ Before my husband left for basic he'd do just about the same. He'd spend one day cranking out all of the pushups/sit ups he could and keep doing it all day long, like every hour, and then rest the next day. He beasted his PFA.


----------



## DarkyNWO

abysmalbeauty said:


> I decided to get serious about getting back into my pre-baby shape and repair the damage I've done to my body by eating terribly for way too long this past winter. I'm really good at "dieting" as people call it but I'm super lazy and I have a hard time motivating myself to stick to a fitness routine. I've lost 40 lbs since the end of Nov just by cleaning up what I eat and while I am a healthy size 4-6 (from size 12) now my body obviously doesn't look great. I know I'm going to have to start exercising if I want to achieve my goal (tone up everywhere) so that's why I am here.
> 
> I have dumbells, weights and bench, pull up bar, speed jump ropes, resistance bands, zumba, tae-bo, pilates, plenty of outdoor space, lots of local places to go hiking and climbing, access to a fitness center if needed as well as a pool, AND I have sneakers.
> 
> I do not have- too much free time (but I am willing to wake up earlier to find some time) or will power. As a background I have a 2.5 year old with special needs. At least 3 mornings per week starting at 8am we have class/therapy for him. I have my own Dr's appointment 1x per week in the am usually around 10am. I work 11-9 every weekday and often work Saturdays for 4-8 hours. When I get home from work I put my son to bed and usually go to be around 10-12ish. Sundays are my least busy day as I spend that day taking care of the household, groceries, cleaning cooking, laundry etc.
> 
> What i'd like help with- A really quick basic routine that I can get started with (please no running or jogging- i'm open to pretty much anything else) something that wont make me want to stop right away that I can do throughout the week AND if anyone is so inclined to perhaps help keep me accountable to actually getting active? :blushed:



Alright here we go, a quick workout you can do when you are at home and that does not take a lot of time. This is a very basic idea, and should do wonders on your shape if you are only out to lose weight and to 'tone' your body. 

*Burpees for cardio - 10 mins*
You will do 10 minutes of these non-stop for a cardio workout. Do these as fast as you are able. You heartrate should be between 50% and 85% of your maximum heart rate. THey look someting like this http://minbebis.com/blogg/danijela/files/2011/06/marines_burpee.jpg If they are too painful on your joints you might want to do step-ups instead. If they are too easy, consider doing a pushup when you are down in that position anyway.

*Pushups for chest - 10 mins*
I quite suspect that normal pushups might be a bit to much, so try doing them from your knees instead of your feet. If even that is too hard, try doing counter pushups. http://media1.break.com/breakstudios/2011/7/27/countertop-pushup.jpg Then gradually work yourself until you can do them normally. Might take many weeks, but once you can do it, you'll be mighty proud 

* Band Rows & Band Squats - 5 mins*

Now you'll use your resistance band! For this five minutes you will alternate doing 15 repetitions of resistance band rows for lats with 15 reps of squats for your legs. You will continue alternating until the 5 minutes are up. 

When you are doing the resistance band row, make sure to hold your shoulders down and back the whole time. Pretend you are holding a tennis ball between your shoulder blades. Your legs should be bent slightly but you should not bounce up and down. The abs are flexed the whole time to support your lower back.

Arms are straight but not locked, slowly pull the bands back rubbing your arms along your sides as you do. Make sure to keep your torso motionless, the only movement should be in your arms drawing backwards.

For the squats plant your feet where there is a slight amount of tension on the resistance bands. In the up position, the legs are nearly straight but not locked out. The abs are flexed to support the lower back. Now slowly squat scissoring your butt backward like you are going to sit on a chair. The weight should be much more on your heels than your toes. If you have done both these things correctly then your knees will not extent past your toes and knee strain will be minimized. Your back should not be arched like a cat nor humped like a camel but rather in the neutral position. Continue slowly downward. If you have knee issues, stop when your knee is at 90 degrees. If you have good knees, continue downward till your thighs are parallel to the ground or even lower as the above picture indicates. Now slowly raise back up.
*
Resistance band curls & Side raises - 5 mins*

For this five minutes you will be doing 15 repetitions of resistance band curls for biceps followed by 15 repetitions of side raises for shoulders. You will continue alternating between curls and side raises till your five minutes is up.

For curls keep your knees slightly bent but stationary. The abs are contracted to support the lower back. The shoulders are held down and back with your chest thrust out. Your elbows are pinned at your side. Now slowly bend your elbow while keeping them pinned to your sides. There should be no motion in your body at all except your forearms slowly rotating upward. When up as far as you can go, slowly go back down.

For side raises keep your knees slightly bent again. Abs contracted to support your lower back. Shoulders held down and back with your chest thrust out. Arms straight but not locked down at your sides. Slowly raise your arms up to horizontal while keeping your shoulders down and back with your chest thrust out. Keep your palms facing down. Make sure only your arms move, the rest of your body should be motionless. Now slowly lower your arms back down.

*Front plants - 5 mins*

The front plank is deceptively difficult, how hard can just laying there be? Your forearms and feet should be on the floor with your body held perfectly straight. Dont let your butt sag like a donkey or arch like a hissing cat. Hold this position as long as you can, then take a little break and then do it again. Hold the plank for as much of the 5 minutes as you can. http://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/upload/35118/images/front-plank-exercise.jpg


*Weekly Schedule
*There you have it! A complete 30 minute whole body workout that you can do at home. Now lets look at how to put this into a weekly workout:

Monday: 30 minute resistance band workout
Tuesday: 30 minutes Cardio (Brisk walking, jump rope, swimming etc)
Wednesday: 30 minute resistance band workout
Thursday: 30 minutes Cardio (Brisk walking, jump rope, swimming etc)
Friday: 30 minute resistance band workout
Saturday – rest day
Sunday – rest day


*Nutrition*
For this you can actually read up on some of the other threads we have made, there is now actually plenty of information on this forum on this topic!

*
Random stuff*
Keep a workout diary! Write down your measure ments in it on the first page as well as weight and stuff, then keep track day to day on how you are doing on your workouts, what you did good, what you did bad and so on. You can write down what you eat too, giving you an idea of how your nutrition is working out for you. 

Never shop food on an empty stomach. Get a partner to workout with you. Maybe your husband? =) Take time to research the internet on information, but make sure to be critical about it, as there is about a metric tonne of bad info out there. 

And if all else fails and you need some motivation, send me a private message and I can give you my Skype name.


----------



## FaveteLinguis

ENTJam said:


> Got a question!
> 
> What's the best way to prepare for the APFT? (Push-ups in 2 mins, 10 min rest, Sit-ups in 2mins, 10 min rest, 2 mile-run for time)?


Depends on how fit you are, a basic split during the week should be good enough to get started.

Mon, Wed, Fri-Run. Switch this up every work out. Say long distance on Mondays (at least 2 miles), 30-60s or 60-120s on Wednesday (sprint for the shorter time, jog for the longer), and your pick on Fri I.E. long distances, fartleks, beat your best time etc.

If you're having difficulty on the run, start out at one mile. Then add a half mile every consecutive week until you get to three. Add a mile after that. If you're joining the Army, learn to love running, you'll be doing it all the time.


Tue, Thur-Calithenics

Pushups, situps, core exercises. You can incorporate weight lifting as well, though I would stick with higher reps at a lower weight to condition your muscles for endurance. Ladder exercises are great for conditioning and work well in the long run to help pump out more reps during the PT test.



> Also, would anyone know how I should prepare myself for long-distance ruck-marches.


12 miles in 3 hours with 65 pounds in a ruck should be your goal here. Buy a good pair of hiking boots (well ventilated especially!) and a decent rucksack. Start out at 4 miles your first week with 35 pounds. Add another mile and five pounds every consecutive week. Learn to take care of your feet as well. More than likely you'll get a few blisters until your feet start to develop calluses, prevent your feet from sweating and you'll be able to circumvent this issue significantly. You want to aim for a 15-18 minute/mile pace.


----------



## abysmalbeauty

@*DarkyNWO thank you so much!*


----------



## Word Dispenser

There's always somebody in need!

Time to bump!


----------



## Powder monkey

Another important aspect...stretching.

Anyone have some good stretching tips? My hamstrings are pretty tight, and I think my adductor muscles could use some work too.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Powder monkey said:


> Another important aspect...stretching.
> 
> Anyone have some good stretching tips? My hamstrings are pretty tight, and I think my adductor muscles could use some work too.


Okay. Best way to stretch is to get really warm first. Maybe go for a run, jump rope, do high knees for awhile until you feel loose and warm. Forward bends, either sitting or standing, are really great for the back of the legs. I generally opt towards yoga stretches. You can find really simple ones online that also show proper form.


----------



## Scruffy

Stretching is not as important as it is lead to believe in lifting, but a warm up of sorts is a must. I'd always prefer to do extremely light weights at a faster pace to get that muscle group ready for lifting.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Scruffy said:


> Stretching is not as important as it is lead to believe in lifting, but a warm up of sorts is a must. I'd always prefer to do extremely light weights at a faster pace to get that muscle group ready for lifting.


I agree, and you shouldn't stretch_ before_ lifting, or any exercise really. I usually supplement my cardio and high intensity interval training with stretching afterwards. I don't _usually_ stretch after lifting, for some reason.


----------



## Powder monkey

Word Dispenser said:


> Okay. Best way to stretch is to get really warm first. Maybe go for a run, jump rope, do high knees for awhile until you feel loose and warm. Forward bends, either sitting or standing, are really great for the back of the legs. I generally opt towards yoga stretches. You can find really simple ones online that also show proper form.


I haven't thought of warming up before stretching. I'll try that and see how it goes.

Because I mainly stick to cycling, there are just times where I feel strain through my hamstrings when pedaling, so if I can get them a little stretched that would help. Particularly when I work on my 'ankling' and things like that to work my lower leg more.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Powder monkey said:


> I haven't thought of warming up before stretching. I'll try that and see how it goes.


It's a really good idea. Your muscles are stiff before you warm them up. I usually do my cardio workout, or some type of fast-paced workout _first_, and _then _I do my stretching. It's highly effective at this time. 

I've tried without the warm-up, and it's not as effective, or pleasant.


----------



## Jwing24

Question: I'm a skinny mofo - ectomorph and have been trying for years to gain muscle. I can gain weight but it's so so so so slow I just think its my genetics.

If you don't think so and you have any ideas let me know. I am 5'8. My highest weight was 162. I am about 155 now (start of college I was 125, about 8 years ago). I am willing to work hard and I eat decent but never see results. I don't count college because the doctor actually said I was underweight and unhealthy so the quick gain was attributed to just being in healthy range.


----------



## abysmalbeauty

Just wanted to check in i've been with my routine for a full week plus 2 days now, and im feeling good! I was super excited to have the first person ask me if I have been working out today because I look "buff" 

That's all!


----------



## Word Dispenser

Jwing24 said:


> Question: I'm a skinny mofo - ectomorph and have been trying for years to gain muscle. I can gain weight but it's so so so so slow I just think its my genetics.
> 
> If you don't think so and you have any ideas let me know. I am 5'8. My highest weight was 162. I am about 155 now (start of college I was 125, about 8 years ago). I am willing to work hard and I eat decent but never see results. I don't count college because the doctor actually said I was underweight and unhealthy so the quick gain was attributed to just being in healthy range.


No problem. It's not genetic-- It's all about what you eat. If you eat more than you burn, you gain weight.

My suggestion to you is to incorporate more healthy fats and proteins in your diet. (Non-salted nuts are calorie bombs, and quite delicious.)

You don't necessarily need a lot of protein, since it sounds as if you're quite skinny, so it wouldn't really take a lot to gain muscle. 

But, it's particularly important that you pay attention to the exercises you're doing as well, and that you're constantly increasing the weights that you lift. Make sure to increase weight on squats, dead lifts, military press and rows (over or underhand, I prefer under), at least once per week. 

If you need resistance training tips on how to do a specific training system, a meal plan, how many days a week for training and such, just ask.


----------



## killerB

I'm a Rehab Therapist if anyone has an injury I may be able to give a bit of advice. I also am a LSD(Long Slow Distance) runner, which suits me just fine.

The basics of any workout is:

1) Warmup and STRETCH, before and after. Muscles are cold and need to warm up first, and they will stiffen if you do not stretch after a workout.

2) Do not expect to lose a ton of weight with exercise unless you wish to restrict your calorie intake by aproximately 500 calories a day, consistantly. You will most likely go up in weight at first, then your body shape will change, then if you keep going and do not up your calories(or decrease), you will lose weight. Muscle does weight more than fat, but takes up less space. It also burns more calories than fat pound per pound. This is why you should not ever just judge your fitness on weight alone, but instead if you want to look better, go by how your clothes fit. 

3) Never, ever exercise through an injury or substantial pain. The mantra of no pain, no gain is BS. Muscle fatigue is ok, aches after working out due to delayed onset muscle pain is ok, substantial pain during a workout session is not. If your pain, on a scale of 1-10, is a 2 or 3, then you are probably ok to finish your workout, then ice and rest. Anything higher than a 3/4 max, and you are probably doing damage somewhere. Stop and rest it until the pain goes away. If it resumes with exercise, get it looked at, better to be safe. A sports injury can knock you back for weeks, if not months, when you may have been able to prevent it by seeing the doc and listening to his advice about getting a brace, or changing how you lift and exercise. Listen to your body.

4) Go slow, if you run, follow the 10% rule, don't run farther than 10% more every week. If you do reps and sets, same principal, up either the weight, or the reps, not both at the same time. 10% is always a safe rule of thumb.

5) Take rest days, working out 3 to 4 days a week with rests in between is actually better than working the same set of muscles every single day as they need a day to rest and recover. You build muscle by micro-tearing it. When your body repairs the tears that is when you get stronger muscles. So never skimp on rest days. If you must exercise daily, do the top one day and the bottom the next.

This is the advice I would give my injured patients, and do give them.


----------



## Jwing24

Word Dispenser said:


> No problem. It's not genetic-- It's all about what you eat. If you eat more than you burn, you gain weight.
> 
> My suggestion to you is to incorporate more healthy fats and proteins in your diet. (Non-salted nuts are calorie bombs, and quite delicious.)
> 
> You don't necessarily need a lot of protein, since it sounds as if you're quite skinny, so it wouldn't really take a lot to gain muscle.
> 
> But, it's particularly important that you pay attention to the exercises you're doing as well, and that you're constantly increasing the weights that you lift. Make sure to increase weight on squats, dead lifts, military press and rows (over or underhand, I prefer under), at least once per week.
> 
> If you need resistance training tips on how to do a specific training system, a meal plan, how many days a week for training and such, just ask.


Hi thanks, yeah I got up to 162 or so like I mentioned but even that seemed like a ton of work. At that point, I was doing deadlifts, squats, press, bench press, pull ups, dips, etc.

typical meals:

breakfast is eggs & oatmeal, snack yogurt, lunch is chicken breast and vegetables, workout, protein shake, dinner , protein shake before bed - i dont know how many calories that was or grams of protein but it felt like a lot just to maintain 162 =/

i was seeing some gains but it felt like they were really slowing down after a few months, pr's were (1 rep)

BP - 175ish-maybe180
SQ - 205
DL - 255 
Pullups - 10

if you have any tips im all ears lol


----------



## Word Dispenser

Jwing24 said:


> Hi thanks, yeah I got up to 162 or so like I mentioned but even that seemed like a ton of work. At that point, I was doing deadlifts, squats, press, bench press, pull ups, dips, etc.
> 
> typical meals:
> 
> breakfast is eggs & oatmeal, snack yogurt, lunch is chicken breast and vegetables, workout, protein shake, dinner , protein shake before bed - i dont know how many calories that was or grams of protein but it felt like a lot just to maintain 162 =/
> 
> i was seeing some gains but it felt like they were really slowing down after a few months, pr's were (1 rep)
> 
> BP - 175ish-maybe180
> SQ - 205
> DL - 255
> Pullups - 10
> 
> if you have any tips im all ears lol


Whoa, you really don't eat much.

Protein shakes and such are _very _lean. You're not going to be getting much calories out of them. And you do have to hit a certain calorie amount _along with_ the protein you're taking, or it does nothing.

You're going to want to up your carbs. Brown rice, beans, lentils... These things will give you bulk.

Eat 4 meals a day. Make sure you have a source of lean protein, complex carbohydrates, veggies, fruit, and some nuts. In each meal. Eat after every 3 hours.

If you'd like to be able to count calories and get an idea for how much you're taking in, and how much it's going to take for you to gain weight, try: Lose It! - Succeed at weight loss with Lose It! 

It's designed for people who both want to lose, _or _gain weight. You in put what you eat, it counts the calories, and you can get an idea about what you're eating, and why you haven't been gaining weight. (It seems fairly clear to me, why you haven't been gaining weight, _or _muscle.).. I can see why you're underweight. 

Anyway... You're going to make improvements at first with the weights (Sounds like you did.).. Eventually you slow down according to what you're eating. When you up your intake of food (Not just protein, but general caloric amount), you also up the amount you can lift, and how strong you become.


----------



## Abyss Soul

This is more of a health question but bears relevance. 

Would you recommend that I insert bread into my diet should I try to shed some pounds? There is talk that bread may not be as healthy for people as was once thought. Supposably, when the gluten (protein) in bread is mixed with liquids in your body, the converted state of the bread (now a sticky paste substance) coats/blocks tiny openings in your small intestine. This prevents the absorption of healthy nutrients into your bloodstream. Anyone want to dispute this, be my guest. 

@_Word Dispenser_, 

What's your take on bread and can it be included in a healthy weight-loss diet plan?


----------



## Word Dispenser

GloriousEnd314 said:


> This is more of a health question but bears relevance.
> 
> Would you recommend that I insert bread into my diet should I try to shed some pounds? There is talk that bread may not be as healthy for people as was once thought. Supposably, when the gluten (protein) in bread when mixed with liquids in your body, the converted state of the bread (now a sticky paste substance) coats/blocks tiny openings in your small intestine. This prevents the absorption of healthy nutrients into your bloodstream. Anyone want to dispute this, be my guest.
> 
> @_Word Dispenser_,
> 
> What's your take on bread and can it be included in a healthy weight-loss diet plan?


Well, there's a lot of stuff going around about bread being bad for you. 

Since there's so much information circulating for and against, it can be hard to say one way or the other.

But, I can at least say that I'm certain that bread can be a huge contribute to weight gain. Especially breads made with white flour, which is not only fairly similar to just eating plain white sugar, but it's also fairly empty on nutrients. 

Regardless-- Do I think it can be healthy? It _can_, yes. But not the bread you get from the store.

If you want healthy breads, you're going to want to search for complex grains, and possibly choose gluten-free. Baking your own bread is probably the healthiest choice you can make, if you _must _have your bread.

Bread can be a part of a nutritious diet, but, in my opinion at least, it _should_ be a small part. I think of bread as being a treat. Something to enjoy on occasion. 

It's far too easy to over-indulge.

For someone trying to lose weight, I would recommend cutting out bread altogether, simply because it will make it much easier.


----------



## jeffbobs

Is it possible to get fat from eating 8000 calories of fruit and vegetables each day? 

If not...why not? are calories just a myth!!!! arghhhh!!!


----------



## Word Dispenser

jeffbobs said:


> Is it possible to get fat from eating 8000 calories of fruit and vegetables each day?
> 
> If not...why not? are calories just a myth!!!! arghhhh!!!


Yes. You can. 

But it'd be pretty damn hard to eat that many calories out of fruit and vegetables without exploding first.


----------



## villainspire

Before I rattle off my goals and current state, is there anyone who would be willing to construct a workout/fitness plan for me? For basics I'm very very thin, and would like to gain muscle and weight. Flexibility I know that I can attain through yoga, though that's one of my goals I needn't ask about it...


----------



## jeffbobs

Word Dispenser said:


> Yes. You can.
> 
> But it'd be pretty damn hard to eat that many calories out of fruit and vegetables without exploding first.


yeah there is that. But from what i use to read and from my own knowledge i am ever so tempted to try this thing out....say for example eat 4000-5000 calories a day just purely fruit and veg. and do almost no excercise. and see what happens, cos in the back of my mind i think it wouldn't make you gain weight......


----------



## Word Dispenser

jeffbobs said:


> yeah there is that. But from what i use to read and from my own knowledge i am ever so tempted to try this thing out....say for example eat 4000-5000 calories a day just purely fruit and veg. and do almost no excercise. and see what happens, cos in the back of my mind i think it wouldn't make you gain weight......


It would be an interesting experiment, to say the least.

But, think of it this way.

An apple is around 95 calories altogether. A medium-sized, or regular banana is 105 calories. And the medium banana actually looks pretty big, to me. An orange can be from 65 to 130 calories.

So, you see... It adds up. I don't think it's easy to eat 8000 kcal worth of fruit. I don't even know if that's possible in a day, or if it's financially sustainable. 

There are fruitarians that are eating 3000 kcal worth of fruit, (Hellooo 30 bananas a day Freelea) but again, I suspect that they're also doing a lot of exercise as well to burn it off. They sure do look pretty damn skinny, though. 

I'm not sure where the science goes on that one, but I don't think it's very healthy to live this way for more than a little while. Your body can survive on it, sure. In the same way that your body could survive off of potatoes, or twinkies. You could look healthy, but your insides tell a different story.

The importance in health is _variety of nutrients_, and _moving_, _*not*_ how skinny or fat you are.


----------



## Word Dispenser

villainspire said:


> Before I rattle off my goals and current state, is there anyone who would be willing to construct a workout/fitness plan for me? For basics I'm very very thin, and would like to gain muscle and weight. Flexibility I know that I can attain through yoga, though that's one of my goals I needn't ask about it...


Sure thing, I'll help you out! Just let me know what you're willing to do, and not willing to do, and we'll go from there. Let me know your fitness and health goals.


----------



## jeffbobs

Word Dispenser said:


> It would be an interesting experiment, to say the least.
> 
> But, think of it this way.
> 
> An apple is around 95 calories altogether. A medium-sized, or regular banana is 105 calories. And the medium banana actually looks pretty big, to me. An orange can be from 65 to 130 calories.
> 
> So, you see... It adds up. I don't think it's easy to eat 8000 kcal worth of fruit. I don't even know if that's possible in a day, or if it's financially sustainable.
> 
> There are fruitarians that are eating 3000 kcal worth of fruit, (Hellooo 30 bananas a day Freelea) but again, I suspect that they're also doing a lot of exercise as well to burn it off. They sure do look pretty damn skinny, though.
> 
> I'm not sure where the science goes on that one, but I don't think it's very healthy to live this way for more than a little while. Your body can survive on it, sure. In the same way that your body could survive off of potatoes, or twinkies. You could look healthy, but your insides tell a different story.
> 
> The importance in health is _variety of nutrients_, and _moving_, _*not*_ how skinny or fat you are.


Yeah thats how i got the idea. I went out with a girl who's family where fruitarians. And althou they where so crazy they belonged in a padded cell. They talked about people who ate and drank far more than any normal person would. Like super amounts. And that they never actually ever gained any weight. 

ANd they did mention something about it being impossible to gain weight on the diet they were on. But then again, i only knew tyhem for 8 months and i am still to this day sifting thru their "life lessons" and things they talked about and putting them into piles of "maybe true" and "total bullshit"

which is why i feel the need to find out myself


----------



## Promethea

jeffbobs said:


> Yeah thats how i got the idea. I went out with a girl who's family where fruitarians. And althou they where so crazy they belonged in a padded cell. They talked about people who ate and drank far more than any normal person would. Like super amounts. And that they never actually ever gained any weight.
> 
> ANd they did mention something about it being impossible to gain weight on the diet they were on. But then again, i only knew tyhem for 8 months and i am still to this day sifting thru their "life lessons" and things they talked about and putting them into piles of "maybe true" and "total bullshit"
> 
> which is why i feel the need to find out myself


There is a problem with that. No protein. The bodys cells need protein in order to support the protein in the body. If the body does not get protein, then it will end up using the best sources of protein in the body -- your muscle mass. Once it stops feeding on the external muscle mass, it will go for the internal -- making your organs weaker. 

I'm going to guess that these people were very thin, with very little muscle. 

*I just googled a bit and as I suspected, you can lose weight and stay alive on that, but your body will get less and less healthy. People also mentioned needing fats and complex carbs.


----------



## jeffbobs

Promethea said:


> There is a problem with that. No protein. The bodys cells need protein in order to support the protein in the body. If the body does not get protein, then it will end up using the best sources of protein in the body -- your muscle mass. Once it stops feeding on the external muscle mass, it will go for the internal -- making your organs weaker.
> 
> I'm going to guess that these people were very thin, with very little muscle.
> 
> *I just googled a bit and as I suspected, you can lose weight and stay alive on that, but your body will get less and less healthy. People also mentioned needing fats and complex carbs.


yeah they were quite skinny. But i think they did use to call themselves fruitarians while i think they use to eat nuts...even cashews which is weird since they have to be cooked because if not they are poisonous.

they use to switch between fruitarians and raw foodists. 

you are correct thou, They use to lapse back into eating cooked food...mainly take away food and fast food...apparently they craved it. But they had just had a baby, and the baby was not introduced to that sort of thing...because unlike them the young baby didn't crave it. And that resulted in the baby almost dying because of the diet they were forcing onto their baby. 

which should of really been the ultimate wake up call for them. the diet they believed was going to make them healthier and live longer almost killed their baby.


----------



## Promethea

jeffbobs said:


> yeah they were quite skinny. But i think they did use to call themselves fruitarians while i think they use to eat nuts...even cashews which is weird since they have to be cooked because if not they are poisonous.
> 
> they use to switch between fruitarians and raw foodists.
> 
> you are correct thou, They use to lapse back into eating cooked food...mainly take away food and fast food...apparently they craved it. But they had just had a baby, and the baby was not introduced to that sort of thing...because unlike them the young baby didn't crave it. And that resulted in the baby almost dying because of the diet they were forcing onto their baby.
> 
> which should of really been the ultimate wake up call for them. the diet they believed was going to make them healthier and live longer almost killed their baby.


Sounds like a bunch of wacky new-ager fad-dieters: "This time we have the weird diet for optimal spiritual growth!" : P


----------



## Word Dispenser

jeffbobs said:


> yeah they were quite skinny. But i think they did use to call themselves fruitarians while i think they use to eat nuts...even cashews which is weird since they have to be cooked because if not they are poisonous.
> 
> they use to switch between fruitarians and raw foodists.
> 
> you are correct thou, They use to lapse back into eating cooked food...mainly take away food and fast food...apparently they craved it. But they had just had a baby, and the baby was not introduced to that sort of thing...because unlike them the young baby didn't crave it. And that resulted in the baby almost dying because of the diet they were forcing onto their baby.
> 
> which should of really been the ultimate wake up call for them. the diet they believed was going to make them healthier and live longer almost killed their baby.


Fruitarians do eat nuts, I think, because they're something that comes off of the plant in the same way a fruit would, and doesn't do damage to the plant. Also, you can eat cashews raw. I use raw cashews in my vegan cheeses, sauces and 'creams'. And they're nice to eat as a snack too, although I think they must be cooked a tiny bit just to get the shells off? That might have been a different nut.

It's peanuts you don't wanna eat raw, but it can still be safe, you just have to be careful about where you get it from, because it's easily contaminated.

But, yes, from what I've seen of fruitarians, they're quite skinny, their skin and hair eventually lose their luster (This is from lack of adequate protein variety), and their teeth tend to start looking a bit off, too.


----------



## jeffbobs

Promethea said:


> Sounds like a bunch of wacky new-ager fad-dieters: "This time we have the weird diet for optimal spiritual growth!" : P


Haha you got it spot on! they believed in that book.."the secret" i think its called, the whole " if you want an elephant in your living room just think it and it will come" 

which instantly brings back memories of a tv series " the IT crowd" were they do an whole episode of this guy writing down and making wishes to the cosmos "i wanted a helicopter, i wrote it down on a piece of paper and threw it over my shoulder, 2 weeks later i bought myself a helicopter....it works!!"


----------



## killerB

GloriousEnd314 said:


> This is more of a health question but bears relevance.
> 
> Would you recommend that I insert bread into my diet should I try to shed some pounds? There is talk that bread may not be as healthy for people as was once thought. Supposably, when the gluten (protein) in bread is mixed with liquids in your body, the converted state of the bread (now a sticky paste substance) coats/blocks tiny openings in your small intestine. This prevents the absorption of healthy nutrients into your bloodstream. Anyone want to dispute this, be my guest.
> 
> @_Word Dispenser_,
> 
> What's your take on bread and can it be included in a healthy weight-loss diet plan?




Yes, bread is part of a healthy weight loss plan. I have never heard of this theory, but the human body is meant to break down food and the idea that it could block part of your intestine, sounds strange to me. Whole grain bread will not harm you one bit. I would cut all the processed flours and breads out of my diet in favor of good whole wheat ones. I don't personally use any white flour, or very minimal for recipies, and only buy whole grain, high fiber breads. I make my own whole wheat pasta, but you can buy it in the store also, if you don't have the time.

Your body needs whole grains and carbs, that is one of the biggest myths out there that you don't need them and should cut them out of your diet. It's the processed white flours that you need to watch out for.


----------



## Word Dispenser

killerB said:


> Yes, bread is part of a healthy weight loss plan. I have never heard of this theory, but the human body is meant to break down food and the idea that it could block part of your intestine, sounds strange to me. Whole grain bread will not harm you one bit. I would cut all the processed flours and breads out of my diet in favor of good whole wheat ones. I don't personally use any white flour, or very minimal for recipies, and only buy whole grain, high fiber breads. I make my own whole wheat pasta, but you can buy it in the store also, if you don't have the time.
> 
> Your body needs whole grains and carbs, that is one of the biggest myths out there that you don't need them and should cut them out of your diet. It's the processed white flours that you need to watch out for.


Yes, complex carbohydrates and whole grains are healthy. But, you don't necessarily need them in the form of bread. 

Having oatmeal, quinoa, brown rice and such, is probably healthier than choosing bread (Especially those from the store, with the preservatives and the sugars they stuff in 'em.)


----------



## killerB

Word Dispenser said:


> I agree, and you shouldn't stretch_ before_ lifting, or any exercise really. I usually supplement my cardio and high intensity interval training with stretching afterwards. I don't _usually_ stretch after lifting, for some reason.



There is much debate out there(at least in the Rehab world) on the benefit of stretching before exercise vs. not stretching. 

I will agree it is probably not important to stretch before you lift weights, but a warm up exercise is an absolute must. 

Runners on the other hand, have to stretch out before, and after. You will rip your tendons and do so much damage that it is not even funny if you don't. I recently saw an injury from not stretching out before running, from a fellow therapist of all people! She actually suffered a stress fracture, in her foot, because the muscles and ligaments were so tight it pulled her bone apart. She just got out of the walking cast last week, and has not been able to run for 6 weeks.


----------



## killerB

Word Dispenser said:


> Yes, complex carbohydrates and whole grains are healthy. But, you don't necessarily need them in the form of bread.
> 
> Having oatmeal, quinoa, brown rice and such, is probably healthier than choosing bread (Especially those from the store, with the preservatives and the sugars they stuff in 'em.)



I usually just make my own, so no worries for me! LOL


----------



## Word Dispenser

killerB said:


> There is much debate out there(at least in the Rehab world) on the benefit of stretching before exercise vs. not stretching.
> 
> I will agree it is probably not important to stretch before you lift weights, but a warm up exercise is an absolute must.
> 
> Runners on the other hand, have to stretch out before, and after. You will rip your tendons and do so much damage that it is not even funny if you don't. I recently saw an injury from not stretching out before running, from a fellow therapist of all people! She actually suffered a stress fracture, in her foot, because the muscles and ligaments were so tight it pulled her bone apart. She just got out of the walking cast last week, and has not been able to run for 6 weeks.


This is interesting, I wasn't aware of stretching for running (Very good to know, since I've just gotten into running/jump rope.). 

I had assumed that you needed to get quite warm before stretching, because I was under the impression that stretching without heat can cause damage as well. Although, clearly you wouldn't stretch more than lightly, in any case, never through pain.


----------



## killerB

Word Dispenser said:


> This is interesting, I wasn't aware of stretching for running (Very good to know, since I've just gotten into running/jump rope.).
> 
> I had assumed that you needed to get quite warm before stretching, because I was under the impression that stretching without heat can cause damage as well. Although, clearly you wouldn't stretch more than lightly, in any case, never through pain.



Only stretching roughly, or with jerky movements causes damage(oddly enough on both cold and warm muscle). Slow and gentle is the key here. Hold it for 20 seconds or so, do not jerk or bounce when stretching. 

Stretch first, them walk a bit to warm up first before running. Walk at the end of your run also, finish with a gentle stretch so the muscles don't get stiff afterwards. Pay special attention to the Iliotibial band on the outside of your legs. That is where I get soreness if I don't stretch it enough. Women have a propensity for pain there because of their hips, but you can stretch to help it. The biggest problem with that area is it is hard to stretch effectively. That whole ligament rubs on the Lateral Epicondyle of your knee joint(outside bumb of your knee) and needs to have time to build a callous of sorts, so it does not hurt when you run longer distances.

If you are a new runner, take some time to check out *runnersworld.com.* They have a great section on newbie running and how to avoid pitfalls. New runners have the highest propensity for injury, this is mostly due to being over zealous and doing to much to soon.


----------



## Jwing24

Word Dispenser said:


> Whoa, you really don't eat much.
> 
> Protein shakes and such are _very _lean. You're not going to be getting much calories out of them. And you do have to hit a certain calorie amount _along with_ the protein you're taking, or it does nothing.
> 
> You're going to want to up your carbs. Brown rice, beans, lentils... These things will give you bulk.
> 
> Eat 4 meals a day. Make sure you have a source of lean protein, complex carbohydrates, veggies, fruit, and some nuts. In each meal. Eat after every 3 hours.
> 
> If you'd like to be able to count calories and get an idea for how much you're taking in, and how much it's going to take for you to gain weight, try: Lose It! - Succeed at weight loss with Lose It!
> 
> It's designed for people who both want to lose, _or _gain weight. You in put what you eat, it counts the calories, and you can get an idea about what you're eating, and why you haven't been gaining weight. (It seems fairly clear to me, why you haven't been gaining weight, _or _muscle.).. I can see why you're underweight.
> 
> Anyway... You're going to make improvements at first with the weights (Sounds like you did.).. Eventually you slow down according to what you're eating. When you up your intake of food (Not just protein, but general caloric amount), you also up the amount you can lift, and how strong you become.


Maybe I didn't do a good job of explaining, but its a pretty good amount of calories, but yeah because I have no idea there isn't much I can tell you. For a while to add calories I ate a lot of shitty food (mcdonalds taco bell arby's and 2-3 scoops of ice cream every night with the protein, etc. hahah) that just added fat weight obviously. 

I am doing some research and there is so much stuff out there its really confusing. One website says not to eat grains but to up the fats and protein in a diet. But yeah I think you are right there's no question I have to eat more and keep trying to lift heavier. As far as weight at this point, I don't know if you read it all but at 5'8 162 isn't underweight. 

Something I wonder is I know I have a small frame and very small bones (I know kids who are 10-15 who have the same size wrist that I do), so I'm curious what my upper limit is in terms of trying to build muscle.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Jwing24 said:


> Maybe I didn't do a good job of explaining, but its a pretty good amount of calories, but yeah because I have no idea there isn't much I can tell you. For a while to add calories I ate a lot of shitty food (mcdonalds taco bell arby's and 2-3 scoops of ice cream every night with the protein, etc. hahah) that just added fat weight obviously.
> 
> I am doing some research and there is so much stuff out there its really confusing. One website says not to eat grains but to up the fats and protein in a diet. But yeah I think you are right there's no question I have to eat more and keep trying to lift heavier. As far as weight at this point, I don't know if you read it all but at 5'8 162 isn't underweight.
> 
> Something I wonder is I know I have a small frame and very small bones (I know kids who are 10-15 who have the same size wrist that I do), so I'm curious what my upper limit is in terms of trying to build muscle.


You won't really know your limits until you get there. And it takes a long time for beginners to slow down. There's this huge boost that a weight lifter goes through that lasts quite awhile. I forget what they call it. Something like 'beginner's luck', I guess.

I'd recommend eating variety. Again, carbs, protein, fat, veggies, fruit. And a moderate amount of this stuff (Although particularly focusing on fat and protein is probably beneficial). 

Don't count on j_ust_ proteins and fats though. 

The reason they recommend that (And veggies), is because it promotes weight _loss_ in a lot of cases. Most people aren't interested in _gaining _weight. They want to _lean _and _tone_. It all depends on your fitness goals, I think.

Just don't eat crap to gain weight. I can see you already know that doesn't work very well.


----------



## Jwing24

Word Dispenser said:


> You won't really know your limits until you get there. And it takes a long time for beginners to slow down. There's this huge boost that a weight lifter goes through that lasts quite awhile. I forget what they call it. Something like 'beginner's luck', I guess.
> 
> I'd recommend eating variety. Again, carbs, protein, fat, veggies, fruit. And a moderate amount of this stuff (Although particularly focusing on fat and protein is probably beneficial).
> 
> Don't count on j_ust_ proteins and fats though.
> 
> The reason they recommend that (And veggies), is because it promotes weight _loss_ in a lot of cases. Most people aren't interested in _gaining _weight. They want to _lean _and _tone_. It all depends on your fitness goals, I think.
> 
> Just don't eat crap to gain weight. I can see you already know that doesn't work very well.


Yeah most people don't want to hear about my quest to gain weight lol.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Jwing24 said:


> Yeah most people don't want to hear about my quest to gain weight lol.


It's all good. Just up your food intake. Try upping carbs if you have a good amount of protein and fats, and see what happens. Don't expect it to happen quickly, though. Just like with losing weight, adding on a little at a time is the best thing for your body, in terms of adjustment and health.


----------



## Jwing24

Word Dispenser said:


> It's all good. Just up your food intake. Try upping carbs if you have a good amount of protein and fats, and see what happens. Don't expect it to happen quickly, though. Just like with losing weight, adding on a little at a time is the best thing for your body, in terms of adjustment and health.


thanks!!!! =)


----------



## possiBri

Ok so, are resistance bands useful for building muscle? I've already copied down the awesome regimen @DarkyNWO posted, and just wanted to verify whether or not the band will be a fair alternative to lifting weights. Of course, I know I'll have to up the resistance by shortening the cord during an exercise or whatever as it gets easier, but is this only a temporary substitute for actual weights?

Oh, and I'm still a little confused about what to eat before and after a workout (I am trying to build muscle, lose (fat) weight, and trim my waistline) to maximize the benefit. And does it vary depending on the kind of workout I'm doing (cardio vs. weight-lifting)? Currently I'm eating half a protein bar (ThinkThin, yay no sugar!) before and then the other half after, with a lot of water, and then I'll eat breakfast usually 60–90 minutes after that.

Please learn me the right way, oh wonderous exercise gods!


----------



## Word Dispenser

possiBri said:


> Ok so, are resistance bands useful for building muscle? I've already copied down the awesome regimen @_DarkyNWO_ posted, and just wanted to verify whether or not the band will be a fair alternative to lifting weights. Of course, I know I'll have to up the resistance by shortening the cord during an exercise or whatever as it gets easier, but is this only a temporary substitute for actual weights?
> 
> Oh, and I'm still a little confused about what to eat before and after a workout (I am trying to build muscle, lose (fat) weight, and trim my waistline) to maximize the benefit. And does it vary depending on the kind of workout I'm doing (cardio vs. weight-lifting)? Currently I'm eating half a protein bar (ThinkThin, yay no sugar!) before and then the other half after, with a lot of water, and then I'll eat breakfast usually 60–90 minutes after that.
> 
> Please learn me the right way, oh wonderous exercise gods!


I used resistance bands briefly, but it's not really something that will take you to the same levels as actual weight lifting will, for obvious reasons. It's only slightly heavier than body weight. (This is just my opinion, and I'm not even altogether certain.)

As for after resistance training, I usually have a very small meal, followed by a larger meal an hour later. A banana and a scoop of fast protein does it for me. Whey is popular. There's also soy, pea, and hemp proteins otherwise. If you don't have protein powder, try a glass of chocolate milk and skip the banana, if you're not vegan. 

If you're turning it into a regular meal, add some nice complex carbohydrates and veggies.


----------



## killerB

possiBri said:


> Ok so, are resistance bands useful for building muscle? I've already copied down the awesome regimen @_DarkyNWO_ posted, and just wanted to verify whether or not the band will be a fair alternative to lifting weights. Of course, I know I'll have to up the resistance by shortening the cord during an exercise or whatever as it gets easier, but is this only a temporary substitute for actual weights?[/QUOTE=possiBri;2591056]
> 
> Resistance bands are useful for building long and lean muscles, think Pilates. It's an Isometric exercise. It will reduce bulk. If you want bulk, you need to use consistantly higher weights. Lift higher weights, with lower reps, fatigue your muscle on say 8 to 10 reps. In other words, you should not be able to lift more than that many times comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> possiBri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm still a little confused about what to eat before and after a workout (I am trying to build muscle, lose (fat) weight, and trim my waistline) to maximize the benefit. And does it vary depending on the kind of workout I'm doing (cardio vs. weight-lifting)? Currently I'm eating half a protein bar (ThinkThin, yay no sugar!) before and then the other half after, with a lot of water, and then I'll eat breakfast usually 60–90 minutes after that.
> 
> Please learn me the right way, oh wonderous exercise gods!
> 
> 
> 
> There really is no formula for eating before or after a workout that I am aware of. Just don't gorge yourself first, or you may feel pretty sick during and after your workout.(makes me throw up) Protein bars just give you protein mostly and you can get that from any lean meat, or if you are a Vegitarian like me, beans and Tofu. Personally I usually eat something that is a bit heavy on carbs, as you will burn it off during your workout. Like Whole wheat toast and Peanut butter with banana slices(that is my go too food! LOL) I am never hungry after I work out at all, so I usually have a handful of nuts and some milk or fruit afterwards, until my appetite picks up several hours later. I always make sure to stay hydrated, that is very important and helps reduce muscle cramping also. Remember, your body needs good sources of fat also, (Mono and Unsaturated fats) so don't make the mistake of cutting fat out in an effort to lose wight and cut your body fat. Once you build enough muscle your body will naturally start to burn the fat that is in excess.
> 
> This is a fun fact(I think at least): Your body will always burn your store of fat last. Even burning the muscle away in an effort to keep that store of fat. That is why you have to build a lot of muscle to get rid of the fat.
Click to expand...


----------



## viva

What's the difference between using machines and doing free weights?

(Free weights kind of intimidate me and I'm really clumsy so I like that machines are very straight-forward and I know that I'm doing it right-- but am I missing out by not doing free weights?)


----------



## Cetanu

viva said:


> What's the difference between using machines and doing free weights?
> 
> (Free weights kind of intimidate me and I'm really clumsy so I like that machines are very straight-forward and I know that I'm doing it right-- but am I missing out by not doing free weights?)


Machines keep the weights stable for you where as with free weights you must engage your stabilizers to keep the weight steady.

Basically: use machines if you're a beginner, use free weights after you've been training for a while (maybe a couple of months)


----------



## Snakecharmer

Cetanu said:


> Machines keep the weights stable for you where as with free weights you must engage your stabilizers to keep the weight steady.
> 
> Basically: use machines if you're a beginner, use free weights after you've been training for a while (maybe a couple of months)


I agree with the first statement, but I don't think one needs to start with machines just because they are a beginner. I started weight training with free weights (and still prefer them).

This is a good time for me to add the following advice: Stay away from the Smith machine! If you are going to squat, do it in a power rack. Squatting on a Smith machine does not allow you to use your core muscles as much as "free" squatting does, and the movement is not natural.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Regarding whether or not bread is healthful...

The more I read, the more I think that bread (processed bread, especially) and some other grains may not be so good for us.

I'm too tired to explain why right now, but here's a link to Wheat Belly - the author is a cardiologist...his research and case studies are pretty interesting (the book is great, too):

Wheat Belly Blog | Lose the Wheat Lose the Weight

I've had GI problems for my entire life. A few years ago, I finally went to a gastroenterologist to find out what the heck was going on...I had pain in my abdomen after eating and it was getting unbearable. The GI doc suspected celiac, so I had an endoscopy. It came back negative for celiac, but the doc said that I am probably sensitive to gluten and suggested that I remove it from my diet to see how I felt. 

The pain was GONE after a few days of avoiding foods that contain gluten. Whenever I slip and eat it (I do love bread, unfortunately), the pain comes back. 

I know that a lot of people can eat it without issues, but I believe, based on everything I've read, that it is probably better to severely limit it or cut it out entirely.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Well-researched, science-based article on why grains aren't good for us:
How to Keep Feces Out of Your Bloodstream (or Lose 10 Pounds in 14 Days)

(Yes, the title is...wacky, but that's the author's style.)


----------



## possiBri

Snakecharmer said:


> Well-researched, science-based article on why grains aren't good for us:
> How to Keep Feces Out of Your Bloodstream (or Lose 10 Pounds in 14 Days)
> 
> (Yes, the title is...wacky, but that's the author's style.)


Interesting article, but I'm concerned about the Quinoa comments... my nutritionist highly recommends Quinoa as a replacement for rice that is supposedly healthier (more protein, whole grain, etc.) — and I eat Quinoa pasta as a replacement for regular pasta, so not sure how to take this. Perhaps with a *grain* of salt.


----------



## Word Dispenser

possiBri said:


> Interesting article, but I'm concerned about the Quinoa comments... my nutritionist highly recommends Quinoa as a replacement for rice that is supposedly healthier (more protein, whole grain, etc.) — and I eat Quinoa pasta as a replacement for regular pasta, so not sure how to take this. Perhaps with a *grain* of salt.


I avoid bread, but I highly recommend complex carbohydrates and grains. 

I'm not 100 % sure on this, but I think Quinoa is gluten-free. I love the stuff, and I eat it on a fairly regular basis. It's a complete protein, which is quite rare in plants. Hemp protein is another complete protein. (That means that it provides all of the amino acids.)

Salt is fine, too, if you only use a little bit. I don't sweat it with salt, 'cause my lifestyle avoids processed crap for the most part.  I have a bit of a love for 'Herbamare'. It's organic (93 % salt or something) and has some herbs in it, too, and a tiny bit of kelp. I love the taste of it.

For an awesome treat I'll pop popcorn on the stove top with a tiny bit of canola oil, _maybe _I'll drizzle some melted coconut oil on after, and then load up on the Herbamare.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I agree that quinoa is a good choice, and so does Dr. Davis (unless one has issues with carbs, of course):
Can gluten-free ever be . . . good? | Wheat Belly Blog


----------



## possiBri

@Word Dispenser I agree with the hemp protein, and when I make shakes (which has been not at all since I've been cutting out all sugar, including fruit, except for avocado) I add it. My nutritionist has me doing a Candida cleanse, which has me avoiding simple carbs and sugar, do you have any recommendations on how else I can get my protein powder in during the day? I have the chocolate stuff from Trader Joe's and I think it says I can just add it to water, but that tastes terrible... lol



Snakecharmer said:


> I agree that quinoa is a good choice, and so does Dr. Davis (unless one has issues with carbs, of course):
> Can gluten-free ever be . . . good? | Wheat Belly Blog


Thanks! You know, aside from bread/pasta/sour sugar (not a fan of cake, but I love sour patch kids), I almost exclusively prefer gluten-free food any way. I can definitely attest to how much easier that makes my life when switching to a no-simple-carb diet. I still struggle when friends come over want want to eat out, or if there's a party at work, but for the most part my eating habits have improved quite a bit over the last 6 weeks and I just want people out there to know that there ARE delicious things to eat that actually fill you up and make you feel good! Pretty much the only grain on my plan right now is quinoa, and I've noticed so many improvements to my life. No more IBS symptoms in the morning (cramping, feeling like I need to keep going, messiness) —unless I messed up a day or two before — and more energy and such.

If anybody is wanting to start changing the way they eat, I can let you know what things I've done. I'm still working on it, and I'm not fully into a routine yet, but I'm getting there.

Favorite healthy snack: green beans; decent amount of fiber, a handful is satiating especially when consumed with water.
Favorite semi-healthy snack: Trader Joe's low-carb 45% dark chocolate with almonds (they're sugar free!)
Favorite non-water drink: cold brewed green tea, 1 packet of Stevia per glass.
Favorite protein bar: ThinkThin crunchy peanut butter (they're sugar free!)


Oh, also, if anybody has suggestions on how to actually follow a meal plan, that'd be awesome. I seem to do good planning, but then I completely forget I've made a plan and just make whatever is quick/easy at the time.


----------



## Word Dispenser

possiBri said:


> @_Word Dispenser_ I agree with the hemp protein, and when I make shakes (which has been not at all since I've been cutting out all sugar, including fruit, except for avocado) I add it. My nutritionist has me doing a Candida cleanse, which has me avoiding simple carbs and sugar, do you have any recommendations on how else I can get my protein powder in during the day? I have the chocolate stuff from Trader Joe's and I think it says I can just add it to water, but that tastes terrible... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You know, aside from bread/pasta/sour sugar (not a fan of cake, but I love sour patch kids), I almost exclusively prefer gluten-free food any way. I can definitely attest to how much easier that makes my life when switching to a no-simple-carb diet. I still struggle when friends come over want want to eat out, or if there's a party at work, but for the most part my eating habits have improved quite a bit over the last 6 weeks and I just want people out there to know that there ARE delicious things to eat that actually fill you up and make you feel good! Pretty much the only grain on my plan right now is quinoa, and I've noticed so many improvements to my life. No more IBS symptoms in the morning (cramping, feeling like I need to keep going, messiness) —unless I messed up a day or two before — and more energy and such.
> 
> If anybody is wanting to start changing the way they eat, I can let you know what things I've done. I'm still working on it, and I'm not fully into a routine yet, but I'm getting there.
> 
> Favorite healthy snack: green beans; decent amount of fiber, a handful is satiating especially when consumed with water.
> Favorite semi-healthy snack: Trader Joe's low-carb 45% dark chocolate with almonds (they're sugar free!)
> Favorite non-water drink: cold brewed green tea, 1 packet of Stevia per glass.
> Favorite protein bar: ThinkThin crunchy peanut butter (they're sugar free!)
> 
> 
> Oh, also, if anybody has suggestions on how to actually follow a meal plan, that'd be awesome. I seem to do good planning, but then I completely forget I've made a plan and just make whatever is quick/easy at the time.


I'd get creative about the protein powder. I'd put it into vinegar or lemon with some olive oil, maybe some water and salt, and sprinkle that on my salad, with some spices. Or I'd use it as a sauce on something else. Otherwise, you can put your powder in other things, such as baked goods or cooking to disguise it.

I'll often put my soy protein into my oatmeal to mask the taste, or make it into some kind of sweet or savoury sauce. Most protein powders, even chocolate flavoured, I've noticed, have a tendency to be somewhat bland and easy to mask with other flavours.

For a chocolate-flavoured protein powder, I would try Indian spice, because the sweetness would lend well to curries and such.

Also: Careful with sugar-free. This is normally indicative of chemical, or non-sugar sweeteners, unless they use fruit. But fruit has sugar, so...  Aspartame, among other artificial sweeteners, likely should not be trusted.

Read the ingredient lists and make sure that they're as simple, and natural as possible. ''Enzymecarmineoa'' is likely not going to be a happy ingredient.


----------



## possiBri

Word Dispenser said:


> I'd get creative about the protein powder. I'd put it into vinegar or lemon with some olive oil, maybe some water and salt, and sprinkle that on my salad, with some spices. Or I'd use it as a sauce on something else. Otherwise, you can put your powder in other things, such as baked goods or cooking to disguise it.
> 
> I'll often put my soy protein into my oatmeal to mask the taste, or make it into some kind of sweet or savoury sauce. Most protein powders, even chocolate flavoured, I've noticed, have a tendency to be somewhat bland and easy to mask with other flavours.
> 
> For a chocolate-flavoured protein powder, I would try Indian spice, because the sweetness would lend well to curries and such.
> 
> Also: Careful with sugar-free. This is normally indicative of chemical, or non-sugar sweeteners, unless they use fruit. But fruit has sugar, so...  Aspartame, among other artificial sweeteners, likely should not be trusted.
> 
> Read the ingredient lists and make sure that they're as simple, and natural as possible. ''Enzymecarmineoa'' is likely not going to be a happy ingredient.


HAHA trust, my nutritionist told me alll about how to pick the right things. I have recently kicked a serious addiction to artificial sweeteners (in the form of a raging diet soda habit), and that has also helped improve my overall well-being over the past 2 months that I've been abstaining from it. When I say "sugar-free" I am strictly referring to things made with sugar alcohol (malitol/xylitol) instead of a sweetener like aspartame, splenda, or even HFCS. This is still natural, but doesn't cause the spike in blood sugar, or a lack of satiation (both of which tend to be caused by sweeteners). The main things with these foods is I have to be *extremely* careful with my dogs, because sugar alcohol is deadly, even in small doses, for dogs (apparently it _does_ spike their blood sugar, and fast). Aside from that, it's just a matter of keeping a watchful eye on the calorie content, and not eating too much as it can cause diarrhea if you eat a lot of it.

As an ENTP that has always had weight problems I've done a LOT of my own research, and now that I've got a nutritionist to actually guide me, I'm able to put a lot of this information to good use! Thanks for the heads up, though ;D

Oh, and thanks for the protein powder suggestions! I'm gonna see if I can find some recipes.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I second the advice to be careful about sugar-free things. I can't eat sugar alcohols - they make me very sick and cause me a lot of GI pain. *shivers* I thought I had appendicitis the last time I accidentally consumed erythritol. 

You can get unflavored, unsweetened protein powder, but it is hard to find. It is great for making homemade protein bars. I use it to make grain-free protein cookies. Instead of using flour, I make almond flour and use that plus protein powder.


----------



## Word Dispenser

possiBri said:


> HAHA trust, my nutritionist told me alll about how to pick the right things. I have recently kicked a serious addiction to artificial sweeteners (in the form of a raging diet soda habit), and that has also helped improve my overall well-being over the past 2 months that I've been abstaining from it. When I say "sugar-free" I am strictly referring to things made with sugar alcohol (malitol/xylitol) instead of a sweetener like aspartame, splenda, or even HFCS. This is still natural, but doesn't cause the spike in blood sugar, or a lack of satiation (both of which tend to be caused by sweeteners). The main things with these foods is I have to be *extremely* careful with my dogs, because sugar alcohol is deadly, even in small doses, for dogs (apparently it _does_ spike their blood sugar, and fast). Aside from that, it's just a matter of keeping a watchful eye on the calorie content, and not eating too much as it can cause diarrhea if you eat a lot of it.
> 
> As an ENTP that has always had weight problems I've done a LOT of my own research, and now that I've got a nutritionist to actually guide me, I'm able to put a lot of this information to good use! Thanks for the heads up, though ;D


Yeah, I was just tossing out ideas to help, particularly with ideas for protein powder masking. 

And it was also for anybody who happens to wander into the thread. The info's good for everybody to know. 

I've also had weight issues in the past, so I know where you're coming from. It's an irritating place, and I'm happy to be out of it. You're lucky to have a nutritionist.


----------



## possiBri

Snakecharmer said:


> Instead of using flour, I make almond flour and use that plus protein powder.


I found a gluten-free pizza recipe that called for almond flour, but I couldn't find any pre-made at the store (but I found just about every other kind... lol). Can I use flax flour as an alternative? If not, do you just make it by grinding up almonds in a food processor?


----------



## Snakecharmer

possiBri said:


> Oh, also, if anybody has suggestions on how to actually follow a meal plan, that'd be awesome. I seem to do good planning, but then I completely forget I've made a plan and just make whatever is quick/easy at the time.


I have to follow a really structured schedule or I end up eating things I shouldn't. I downloaded the Life Reminders app for my phone. I have it set to alert me around the time I wake up, and then again a little later in the day. You can personalize messages on it, so I have things like "Follow your plan!" and "Avoid gluten!" on mine. 

I also make protein bars, etc, and always keep nuts in my car. I freakin' love nuts. LOL I also have packets of protein powder and a shaker cup in my car. 

It is far too tempting for me to eat bread, chocolate, or cookies (or Swedish Fish candy) if I'm out and about and don't have anything healthful with me.

Society really does make it hard to eat healthfully on the run, especially for those of us who avoid wheat.


----------



## Snakecharmer

possiBri said:


> I found a gluten-free pizza recipe that called for almond flour, but I couldn't find any pre-made at the store (but I found just about every other kind... lol). Can I use flax flour as an alternative? If not, do you just make it by grinding up almonds in a food processor?


I just grind the almonds in my Vita-Mix (a blender that is like food processor). Just be careful not to over-blend, because you'll end up with almond butter (not that that's a bad thing - yum! lol). I think flax would work, but you'd probably have to add some other type of flour...I think flax burns if you bake with it (that's happened with my protein bars before).


----------



## Snakecharmer

Speaking of gluten-free pizza, Domino's has it now and it is...strange. The crust is made with some kind of wood pulp!


----------



## Word Dispenser

possiBri said:


> I found a gluten-free pizza recipe that called for almond flour, but I couldn't find any pre-made at the store (but I found just about every other kind... lol). Can I use flax flour as an alternative? If not, do you just make it by grinding up almonds in a food processor?


Pretty much. Where I live they have reduced fat almond flour, but it doesn't seem altogether common.

If I were you, I'd experiment with flax flour as an alternative, but I'd probably use it with other gluten-free flours and\or starches to bind it together.

I've not really forayed into gluten-free baking. Mostly because I don't have the ingredients available where I am.

I found an awesome site for guidelines though, that may make things more fun.

Guide to Gluten-Free | Fork and Beans

Guide to GF/Vegan Baking | Fork and Beans


----------



## nádej

possiBri said:


> Oh, also, if anybody has suggestions on how to actually follow a meal plan, that'd be awesome. I seem to do good planning, but then I completely forget I've made a plan and just make whatever is quick/easy at the time.


This is not necessarily a meal plan, per se, but I've found that if once a week I chop up a mass quantity of vegetables, and put them all together in a container in the fridge with a bit of spinach and kale and fresh garlic and lime juice, it's really really easy for me to just use those for meals. Quick, too. They can go in with pasta or quinoa, spread on top of naan and baked in the oven, be eaten with tortilla chips, etc, etc. I use whatever vegetables are in season, it's always delicious, and it's so quick and easy (because I've done all the chopping previously) that I _never_ abandon it for something less healthy. Most of my meals end up being very vegetable-based because of this, without much extra effort on my part at all.


----------



## Powder monkey

What's all this talk about bread being bad. As a baker, I'm terribly offended. 

I used to make scones every other day. It was my new hobby while I was healing a knee injury.

Guess who ended up gaining a bunch of weight?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Powder monkey said:


> What's all this talk about bread being bad. As a baker, I'm terribly offended.
> 
> I used to make scones every other day. It was my new hobby while I was healing a knee injury.
> 
> Guess who ended up gaining a bunch of weight?


Scones...so good. I have a recipe for buttermilk ginger scones and they are delicious.

My grandfather owned an Italian bread company and a cake bakery (he sold the cake shop before I was born, thankfully...I love cake). I would live on bread, wine, and cheese (and some chocolate) if I didn't care about my health or appearance.


----------



## possiBri

Powder monkey said:


> What's all this talk about bread being bad. As a baker, I'm terribly offended.
> 
> I used to make scones every other day. It was my new hobby while I was healing a knee injury.
> 
> Guess who ended up gaining a bunch of weight?


*Every time*


----------



## Azure Bass

Okay this one is about body types which is related to fitness. What somatotype would you suggest on this? Whether it's the x-x-x method or the general descriptions. 

I have noticed that I have a pear-shaped waist to hip ratio, normal arms for my height (5'10) but I under eat. Since I under eat I'm thinner than I should be. But when I do eat more it seems that I can retain weight. I gain muscle relatively easily and I am currently working on gaining mass. When I take the most popular somatotype test it says mesomorph with about 2.04. What do you guys and girls think about this?


----------



## Powder monkey

Tenacity said:


> Okay this one is about body types which is related to fitness. What somatotype would you suggest on this? Whether it's the x-x-x method or the general descriptions.
> 
> I have noticed that I have a pear-shaped waist to hip ratio, normal arms for my height (5'10) but I under eat. Since I under eat I'm thinner than I should be. But when I do eat more it seems that I can retain weight. I gain muscle relatively easily and I am currently working on gaining mass. When I take the most popular somatotype test it says mesomorph with about 2.04. What do you guys and girls think about this?


I'm not educated on the whole Somatotype thing, so I've been reading up on it a little. So far, I find it to be fairly flawed. Possibly because I could easily put myself under each category on a few points for each.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Tenacity said:


> Okay this one is about body types which is related to fitness. What somatotype would you suggest on this? Whether it's the x-x-x method or the general descriptions.
> 
> I have noticed that I have a pear-shaped waist to hip ratio, normal arms for my height (5'10) but I under eat. Since I under eat I'm thinner than I should be. But when I do eat more it seems that I can retain weight. I gain muscle relatively easily and I am currently working on gaining mass. When I take the most popular somatotype test it says mesomorph with about 2.04. What do you guys and girls think about this?


I really don't think it matters that much. I think that this 'body type' thing is a crock of silly.

I'm not sure whether I'd fall under a mesomorph or an endomorph after losing weight-- And since I'm still losing weight, I could look like an ectomorph if I didn't have the muscular training.

Your body can look like any of these, depending on your fitness level, and eating habits. 

Ectomorphs don't do muscular training and don't eat much, but may do cardio, endomorphs do muscular training and eat moderately (Or a lot, depending), mesomorphs eat a lot and don't really exercise.

Don't fall into the trap of relying on typing to make you healthy. 

Although there are slight differences for individuals, I think that, for the most part, people should eat lots of fruits and vegetables, make sure to get enough protein, and make sure to get enough healthy fats. And work out.


----------



## Azure Bass

@Powder monkey
There is some theory behind it that is on a spectrum. I know there is at least one person out there who is doing research on it, their site that explains about it is here.

@Word Dispenser
Thank you for your information on diet and nutrition. I never said anything about Parkour earlier on in this thread. There are several communities for it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

...on Facebook, debating the safety and effectiveness of "cleanses" for weight loss.

The stupidity and lack of understanding of nutrition is killing me. Our bodies have organs, systems, and mechanisms for "cleansing" and do not need stupid "maple syrup" liquid diets for help. 

*bangs head against desk*


----------



## possiBri

Snakecharmer said:


> ...on Facebook, debating the safety and effectiveness of "cleanses" for weight loss.
> 
> The stupidity and lack of understanding of nutrition is killing me. Our bodies have organs, systems, and mechanisms for "cleansing" and do not need stupid "maple syrup" liquid diets for help.
> 
> *bangs head against desk*


Well, I can say that fungal overgrowth (Candida Albicans) is something that has truly impacted my life, and even with a change in diet it's still a bit of an issue . My nutritionist suggested a supplement/tincture specifically to cleanse and get rid of the overgrowth so I could start fresh, and so far I've noticed a HUGE difference. So, I'd say some are effective, while others not so much.


----------



## Snakecharmer

She's doing it for weight loss...which will prove to be counterproductive. I can guarantee she mostly lost water weight, and surely some lean mass...and possibly cardiac muscle. She did it for 30 days. Lost 16 lbs. She'll gain most of that right back once she starts eating real food. That Master Cleanse thing is pretty much devoid of protein and healthy fats.

/hates fad diets


----------



## abysmalbeauty

Snakecharmer said:


> ...on Facebook, debating the safety and effectiveness of "cleanses" for weight loss.
> 
> The stupidity and lack of understanding of nutrition is killing me. Our bodies have organs, systems, and mechanisms for "cleansing" and do not need stupid "maple syrup" liquid diets for help.
> 
> *bangs head against desk*


SMH this saddens me every time


----------



## possiBri

Snakecharmer said:


> She's doing it for weight loss...which will prove to be counterproductive. I can guarantee she mostly lost water weight, and surely some lean mass...and possibly cardiac muscle. She did it for 30 days. Lost 16 lbs. She'll gain most of that right back once she starts eating real food. That Master Cleanse thing is pretty much devoid of protein and healthy fats.
> 
> /hates fad diets


OHHH, like that... no bueno, indeed. =\ I wish people would do more research on these sorts of things. It'd be ridiculously obvious how bad a diet is for you, if you just learn about what we, as humans, need in order to sustain proper functioning. Like, the people who starve themselves to lose weight (which sounds kinda like what this "Master Cleanse" did), then only end up losing muscle instead of fat. Or the Atkin's diet... you lose weight for about 2 weeks, and then you hit a plateau, and it's also horrible for your body!


----------



## Up and Away

I'm an ACSM CPT. Feel free to quote me and ask questions. 

I generally enjoy discussing physical training a lot more than nutrition, but I can direct on basics.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Souled In said:


> I'm an ACSM CPT. Feel free to quote me and ask questions.
> 
> I generally enjoy discussing physical training a lot more than nutrition, but I can direct on basics.


I have a question for you already! I'm an ACE CPT, but I'd like some other opinions on this...

I'm 42, and have been lifting heavy weights for about 8 years. I was into powerlifting for several years but have lost interest (mostly due to an SI joint issue). I'm still strong, but not nearly as much as I was two years ago.

Anyway...I still have a lot of muscle, particularly in my quadriceps. Do you believe that doing higher reps with lighter weights will help me lose some of that? I've heard conflicting opinions on this...I started running again a few weeks ago but can't do longer than a couple of miles without that pesky SI thing flaring up. I also have some knee issues (old sports injuries).

I want to lean out, so to speak...my diet is in check (whole foods, high protein, low in carbs, minimal processed stuff, no alcohol, lots of water, etc) but I'm not sure how to train to minimize muscle gain and maximize fat loss.

Thanks!


----------



## Up and Away

firedell said:


> So if I'm in pain the next day, it's a good thing?
> 
> I really lack simple knowledge. I've never had to do anything, and now my body is a clothes size bigger and it bothers me. You wouldn't really notice it, but I'm tiny (4ft 11) so every pound can count.


You might gain muscle initially but if you don't want to gain muscle stop working out in the muscle building range. Do aerobics like the other guy was saying and, although you still might gain some muscle, you will eventually start burning a lot of fat. Get a Jillian Michaels DVD if nothing else.

Pain, from soreness: The rule of thumb is if after you warm up for 10 minutes doing light stuff, if you aren't as sore and it doesn't hurt, then you can workout, otherwise you should rest.

If you are in some other kind of pain, then that's not my area of expertise. Definitely let us know if that is the case though..


----------



## killerB

possiBri said:


> haha I'm not already in shape... and I just recently started this routine, so I'm wary of stopping. I'm sure it won't be that tough to pick it right back up, I guess.
> 
> Thanks for your help! =]


Sorry it's not what any of us want to hear, but you need to do it. You will be able to pick it right up,........ promise.roud:


----------



## possiBri

killerB said:


> Sorry it's not what any of us want to hear, but you need to do it. You will be able to pick it right up,........ promise.roud:


haha thanks. My quad is actually feeling a LOT better today, I'm thinking I'll be able to go to the gym tomorrow morning and just do 20 mins on the lowest setting on the bike. I was unbelievably cranky this morning and I'm pretty sure it's because I didn't work out. And then, when I got to work I started thinking of all the things I could've done to get some sort of exercise in (instead of oversleeping) — Tai Chi, upper body strength training... at least now I know and have some ideas of what I can do when I have to take it easy.


----------



## killerB

possiBri said:


> haha thanks. My quad is actually feeling a LOT better today, I'm thinking I'll be able to go to the gym tomorrow morning and just do 20 mins on the lowest setting on the bike. I was unbelievably cranky this morning and I'm pretty sure it's because I didn't work out. And then, when I got to work I started thinking of all the things I could've done to get some sort of exercise in (instead of oversleeping) — Tai Chi, upper body strength training... at least now I know and have some ideas of what I can do when I have to take it easy.


I had to take 5 weeks off of running and believe me, my wife wanted to divorce me! I cried, I was angry and I was cranky. Even though your Quads feel better, take another day or two off, I know it is hard, but wait until it is completely healed. Upper body strengthening is fine, Tai Chi is fine, just nothing to stretch out that quad. Trust me in this, just give it a few more days. Then you can start slow.


----------



## possiBri

killerB said:


> I had to take 5 weeks off of running and believe me, my wife wanted to divorce me! I cried, I was angry and I was cranky. Even though your Quads feel better, take another day or two off, I know it is hard, but wait until it is completely healed. Upper body strengthening is fine, Tai Chi is fine, just nothing to stretch out that quad. Trust me in this, just give it a few more days. Then you can start slow.


Ok ok... Tai Chi it is, then. Thank you so much; I really appreciate it!


----------



## Up and Away

Warm up that quad with some small movements. Getting blood to the muscles and working them a bit heals them faster! @possiBri

Just, never do something that makes you go "ouch." If that happens, you just made it worse. Some people say better safe than sorry, but if you are smart and patient, work it a bit, like they do in physical therapy.


----------



## TJSeabury

Laney said:


> Yaaaaaaaayy!!!!!
> Ok here goes:
> I've recently lost 40 pounds but am still hanging on to belly fat/loose skin. Dafuq do I do?
> How do I increase overall stamina? I notice I can go along time doing zumba but jogging up hill kicks my ass.
> Best exercises for boobs?



Cardio causes an increase in cortisol, which causes an increase in stomach fat. Do anaerobic exercises. Also weighted squats, those are _great_ for you. A low carb/sugar diet helps immensely as well.


----------



## RememberWhenItRained

Eos said:


> Cardio causes an increase in cortisol, which causes an increase in stomach fat. Do anaerobic exercises. Also weighted squats, those are _great_ for you. A low carb/sugar diet helps immensely as well.


cardio increases (stomach) fat? 
...um, what?


----------



## TJSeabury

RememberWhenItRained said:


> cardio increases (stomach) fat?
> ...um, what?



The (Many) Negatives of Aerobic Training

Charles Poliquin's Blog - Tip 218: Run for the Best Testosterone to Cortisol Ratio: Avoid the Elliptical and Bike

Stress May Cause Excess Abdominal Fat In Otherwise Slender Women, Study Conducted At Yale Shows

Please do some research before you "...um, what?" anyone again. Two word responses based on misconceptions and ignorance can only detract from any conversation.


----------



## RememberWhenItRained

Eos said:


> The (Many) Negatives of Aerobic Training
> 
> Charles Poliquin's Blog - Tip 218: Run for the Best Testosterone to Cortisol Ratio: Avoid the Elliptical and Bike
> 
> Stress May Cause Excess Abdominal Fat In Otherwise Slender Women, Study Conducted At Yale Shows
> 
> Please do some research before you "...um, what?" anyone again. Two word responses based on misconceptions and ignorance can only detract from any conversation.


fair enough, i will look into it. From a basic/macro standpoint, assuming diet is constant, any cardio exercise should burn calories, and calorie loss/deficit eventually turns into weight loss, no?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Eos said:


> The (Many) Negatives of Aerobic Training
> 
> Charles Poliquin's Blog - Tip 218: Run for the Best Testosterone to Cortisol Ratio: Avoid the Elliptical and Bike
> 
> Stress May Cause Excess Abdominal Fat In Otherwise Slender Women, Study Conducted At Yale Shows
> 
> Please do some research before you "...um, what?" anyone again. Two word responses based on misconceptions and ignorance can only detract from any conversation.


Here's more on that subject...I'm not a fan of Poliquin - I think Lyle McDonald is much better at understanding research studies and interpreting them. There's more to the story here...if a person isn't consuming enough calories, that's when the slowed fat loss happens - not just cardio alone, and it would take a lot of cardio to cause problems. 

I saw it with one of my clients. She was on a very low calorie diet and was going to boot camp classes 5x a week. When we re-tested her body fat, she'd gained some and had lost some LBM. I'd been trying to convince her to either increase her protein intake or cut back on the exercise while in the fat loss phase of her program. The body fat test was proof that I was right - she needed more protein. She added more to her diet (and some more carbs) and cut back her boot camp classes to 3 - 4x per week. She gained back the 2.6 lbs of LBM and lost some fat.

What Defines Cardio in Terms of Too Much - Q&A | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

Why Big Caloric Deficits and Lots of Activity Can Hurt Fat Loss | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

I've been telling people for YEARS that cardio is NOT that effective for fat loss - strength training is far better.


----------



## Snakecharmer

RememberWhenItRained said:


> fair enough, i will look into it. From a basic/macro standpoint, assuming diet is constant, any cardio exercise should burn calories, and calorie loss/deficit eventually turns into weight loss, no?


It isn't that simple. Weight loss can include lean mass loss - which is NOT a good thing. Loss on the scale doesn't specify if the loss is fat, muscle, or both. Or even just water loss...


----------



## TJSeabury

RememberWhenItRained said:


> fair enough, i will look into it. From a basic/macro standpoint, assuming diet is constant, any cardio exercise should burn calories, and calorie loss/deficit eventually turns into weight loss, no?


No. It depends on many more factors. A person can take in 4000+ calories a day while doing high intensity strength training and gain weight but lose fat. People too often associate weight loss with less calories, but its not always the case. If you don't eat enough for you body to function properly your metabolism will drop and your body will go into a minor starvation mode and start building up fat reserves. 

So you really need to ask yourself what you want, do you want to lose or gain weight or fat or muscle. There are diets and routines that go with all of those. Simply eating less generally is not that effective a means for fat loss.


----------



## RememberWhenItRained

Eos said:


> No. It depends on many more factors. A person can take in 4000+ calories a day while doing high intensity strength training and gain weight but lose fat. People too often associate weight loss with less calories, but its not always the case. If you don't eat enough for you body to function properly your metabolism will drop and your body will go into a minor starvation mode and start building up fat reserves.
> 
> So you really need to ask yourself what you want, do you want to lose or gain weight or fat or muscle. There are diets and routines that go with all of those. Simply eating less generally is not that effective a means for fat loss.


right, i was looking at it too simplistically. Personally, i'm trying to gain muscle, was just wondering about your earlier comment.


----------



## sofort99

killerB said:


> There really is no formula for eating before or after a workout that I am aware of. Just don't gorge yourself first, or you may feel pretty sick during and after your workout.(makes me throw up) Protein bars just give you protein mostly and you can get that from any lean meat, or if you are a Vegitarian like me, beans and Tofu. Personally I usually eat something that is a bit heavy on carbs, as you will burn it off during your workout. Like Whole wheat toast and Peanut butter with banana slices(that is my go too food! LOL) I am never hungry after I work out at all, so I usually have a handful of nuts and some milk or fruit afterwards, until my appetite picks up several hours later. I always make sure to stay hydrated, that is very important and helps reduce muscle cramping also. Remember, your body needs good sources of fat also, (Mono and Unsaturated fats) so don't make the mistake of cutting fat out in an effort to lose wight and cut your body fat. Once you build enough muscle your body will naturally start to burn the fat that is in excess.


You actually have a nice window of about 4 hours for Glycogen re-loading after a good workout. Even when I'm on a low carb diet it doesn't seem to effect it if I can hit the window.

They make expensive supplements for it, but research shows that a whole wheat peanut butter sandwich and glass of chocolate milk works just as good. 

An Objective Comparison of Chocolate Milk and Surge Recovery | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------



## Snakecharmer

sofort99 said:


> You actually have a nice window of about 4 hours for Glycogen re-loading after a good workout. Even when I'm on a low carb diet it doesn't seem to effect it if I can hit the window.
> 
> They make expensive supplements for it, but research shows that a whole wheat peanut butter sandwich and glass of chocolate milk works just as good.
> 
> An Objective Comparison of Chocolate Milk and Surge Recovery | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


Are you a Lyle follower too?


----------



## sofort99

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you a Lyle follower too?


Not really, but I do try to keep current.

As much as I follow anybody, it would probably be Dan John... LOL, I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## telepariah

Ultramarathoners have long known the benefits of chocolate milk as a recovery drink.

I exercise vigorously nearly every day. Even if I don't run or ski, I walk a mile to the bus, ride the bus to the city, then walk another mile to my work. I reverse that on the way home and I am on my feet all day now in my new job. On my days off (as long as the mountain behind my house is not on fire as it is now) I run a minimum of 8 miles on mountain trails. I backcountry ski 12 months of the year. One of my favorite trips is every September we go to Great Sand Dunes National Park to ski on the sand. My objective is to get 12 runs in on a 450 foot dune face for a vertical mile of climbing. I try to complete this in 4 hours so I can socialize, cook, and party the rest of the day with my friends. At age 55 I can maintain the same pace when I get above 12,000 feet and I can leave my younger partners far behind as they slow down considerably at those elevations.

I do yoga but not on any kind of schedule--just when I feel the need. My meditation is on a long run or in the skin track when skiing uphill. I can really lose myself for extended periods doing these activities. And when it comes time to go downhill, I have the leg and core strength to perform at a very high level. I am proud of what my body is capable of and I don't feel I have slowed down too much with age.


----------



## Monkey King

Anyone know a good diet for runners? Or refer me to a good site to one? Some people say potatoes and lots of carbs (says my old school cross-country schoolmates). But well shit, I need a meal plan, which carbs to not touch, yaddayadda. I'm working myself up to 4 miles this week hoping I can do 10 miles after a month but I seem to get tired at the 2 mile mark. I thought I'm probably not eating properly for the goal I want. I take in about 1,200 calories and burn a good 600-700 calories during workouts. 

Also, I bought some resistance ropes and I'm pretty damn sure I'm doing it wrong because I'm not hurting lol. Anyone know a good workout for these too?


----------



## telepariah

Scott Jurek is the number one ultramarathon runner in the history of the sport. He is also a coach, physical therapist, vegan, and expert on nutrition and running.

Here is the link to his book.

http://scottjurek.com/eatandrun/


If you are just starting and getting tired at 2 miles, you need to adjust your expectations. Ramping your mileage up to 10 miles in a month is a certain recipe for injury.


----------



## Aslynn

HarpFluffy said:


> How much time do you have?


How mucht time to workout? I usually do 20-30 minutes at high intensity, plus 15-20 minutes of cooling off/stretching, 5-6 days a week. I also depend a lot more on body weight exercises than on using actual weights.


----------



## Playful Proxy

What do you guys suggest to keep someone motivated to continue? Also, are there any non-weight exercises I could be doing at home just to ton myself a bit? I swim regularly (or used to), and ran at least 3 miles a day. I was never and am still not a lifter. No idea how to operate even an ounce of those machines at the gym, and asking people is weird.  I'm a skinny 150lb 5'11" guy if that acts as any indication.


----------



## Aslynn

Signify said:


> What do you guys suggest to keep someone motivated to continue? Also, are there any non-weight exercises I could be doing at home just to ton myself a bit? I swim regularly (or used to), and ran at least 3 miles a day. I was never and am still not a lifter. No idea how to operate even an ounce of those machines at the gym, and asking people is weird.  I'm a skinny 150lb 5'11" guy if that acts as any indication.


Motivation really has to come from within, so I can't really help you there. 

As for non-weight exercises, I usually rely on bodyweight (see above post). The best way I've found to tone is to use strength-training exercises that still keep your heart rate up. Burpees, walking/crab pushups, lunge-kicks, hanging leg-raises - that sort of thing. An easy way to do this is to just find 10 of these types of exercises that are moderately difficult for you, then do 50 reps of each as fast as possible. Be sure to include a warm-up and cool-down, as well.


----------



## HarpFluffy

Aslynn said:


> How mucht time to workout? I usually do 20-30 minutes at high intensity, plus 15-20 minutes of cooling off/stretching, 5-6 days a week. I also depend a lot more on body weight exercises than on using actual weights.


So you do mostly muscle endurance exercises as opposed to muscle strength? I think the restriction on back-to-back workouts only applies to strength training. And that's a relatively quick regimen. I'll oftentimes spend an hour-and-a-half or more at the gym and simply don't have the time to do that every day. You may not even have to go to the gym for that regimen, which can eliminate travel time. Sounds like you have a good program.
@Signify What works for me is a gym partner. I need someone to talk to while working out so I don't get bored. Also, it's motivating to realize that someone is relying on you to be there at a certain time. My workout partner is ISTP and he's great at figuring out the mechanics of exercises.


----------



## unINFalliPle

Hello! In terms of running shoes, what are the best to get?

I go to the gym and take classes. I prefer those to the machines. My current shoes are cheap. When I did zumba, I 'felt' the floor, slid, and my feet hurt afterwards. I want something with a firm grip, bouncy, light. Haha. Explaining shoes. So does it matter what you get, what you pay, what should you look for? Running shoes. 

Thanks.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence

Hello, lovely self-proclaimed fitness "freaks"! I would much appreciate your advice on weightloss and just health in general. 

First of all, I'm a 17 year-old highschool senior in the advanced-placement program, and I have about 2-3.5 free hours a day 5 days out of the week. I was on weight watchers over the summer and am still a member but have not used my account in a couple of months. I currently weight 150-152 pounds(hard to tell right now because I just ate dinner). And before I started gaining my weight back, I weighed 136lbs for several weeks. However, through the weeks when I weighted around 136, I couldn't get rid of excess fat on my thighs, butt, and stomach.( I think I'll also toss in here that I'm 5ft7" tall.) 

Anyway, how do you guys suggest I go about getting down to a weight of between 118 and 125lbs over the next few months with my limited time,(single mothers and working adults may laugh at that- sorry! It's all I know!:tongue, high(for a teenager) stress levels that I have a lot(which make me want to eat comfort food), and anemia(no longer severe)?
(tips on a healthy diet are appreciated too. Weight watchers isn't exactly what I would call healthy and invigorating, so anything you guy have to say about diet would be great  )

Note: My parents say they may be willing to pay for a gym membership if I get a ride. And I also have a love affair with treadmills. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Aslynn

Perpetual Iridescence said:


> Hello, lovely self-proclaimed fitness "freaks"! I would much appreciate your advice on weightloss and just health in general.
> 
> First of all, I'm a 17 year-old highschool senior in the advanced-placement program, and I have about 2-3.5 free hours a day 5 days out of the week. I was on weight watchers over the summer and am still a member but have not used my account in a couple of months. I currently weight 150-152 pounds(hard to tell right now because I just ate dinner). And before I started gaining my weight back, I weighed 136lbs for several weeks. However, through the weeks when I weighted around 136, I couldn't get rid of excess fat on my thighs, butt, and stomach.( I think I'll also toss in here that I'm 5ft7" tall.)
> 
> Anyway, how do you guys suggest I go about getting down to a weight of between 118 and 125lbs over the next few months with my limited time,(single mothers and working adults may laugh at that- sorry! It's all I know!:tongue, high(for a teenager) stress levels that I have a lot(which make me want to eat comfort food), and anemia(no longer severe)?
> 
> Note: My parents say they may be willing to pay for a gym membership if I get a ride. And I also have a love affair with treadmills.
> 
> Please and thank you!



Weight loss is different for everyone, but some general guidelines:
- Don't overdo it. If you have 3 hours, you don't need to spend that much time exercising. Try to stick with 30-60 minutes a day, 5-6 days a week.
- Do a mix of cardio (treadmill works here) and strength training (this can be as simple as push-ups and sit-ups, but if you want to use actual weights, start light). Building muscle helps increase your metabolism and makes you look leaner.
- In terms of diet, get lots of lean protein (lean meats like chicken, turkey, and some fish; beans/lentils, etc), lots of vegetables and fruits, and whole grains. 
-Avoid unhealthy fats like butter - replace them with nuts and oils
-Definitely avoid excessive sugar - desserts, soda, 'white' breads
- DON'T try to lose too much, too fast. You'll only lose muscle mass and put yourself into starvation mode. (For someone who's 5'7, 118 lbs seems like a low weight. I weight about that much at 5'5, and people say I look really thin.)

One other thing that often goes unnoticed: don't spend all day sitting. I know that can be difficult when spending hours and hours in classes, especially the more time-intensive AP courses, but a lot of recent studies have shown how harmful to health it is to spend so much of the day sitting or being sedentary, even if you exercise regularly. Stand up while studying, walk if you have extra time between classes, that sort of thing.

Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

How do you overcome a weight loss plateau? I can't really cut calories, as I'm down to 800 a day, right now. I can do more intense exercise, but I'm still at 307, so it would need to be something sane, yet higher impact than walking. I spend most of the day on my feet, except when ill.


----------



## TWN

In the last few week ive been struggling to take down 2500 calories a day (Ive determined this is the correct amount of calories), and ive began to wonder if I should just deal with it or stop trying to hit that goal. 

Should a person always try to get all of their calories in?

I have issues with eating in the morning, and before workouts.

What do you think about intermittent fasting?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## android654

TWN said:


> In the last few week ive been struggling to take down 2500 calories a day (Ive determined this is the correct amount of calories), and ive began to wonder if I should just deal with it or stop trying to hit that goal.
> 
> Should a person always try to get all of their calories in?


It depends on what your goals are. If you want to maintain weight, keep doing what you're doing. If you're trying to perfect performance in your workouts, then meeting your optimal intake is crucial, there's no way around it. 



> I have issues with eating in the morning, and before workouts.


I recommend working out on an empty stomach. For me it's about 30-45 minutes from when I wake up to when I start warming up. Not only are you tapping older glycogen stores as opposed to earlier food intake, it's better for training to start off with the smallest amount of fuel as possible.



> What do you think about intermittent fasting?


For food questions I follow Dr. Loren Cordain and Robb Wolf the closest. Fasting is a good thing for your metabolism in short spans and done correctly.

Here's an article from Wolf about the issue and how to do it properly: Intermittent Fasting and meal frequency.


----------



## Aslynn

Darth Nihilus said:


> How do you overcome a weight loss plateau? I can't really cut calories, as I'm down to 800 a day, right now. I can do more intense exercise, but I'm still at 307, so it would need to be something sane, yet higher impact than walking. I spend most of the day on my feet, except when ill.


Eat more. You're not losing weight because you're starving yourself. If you're a fully grown man, there's no way 800 calories is even meeting your basal metabolic rate (BMR - the amount your body needs just to function normally), and it's impossible to build muscle or recover from exercise if you don't have fuel to replenish your muscles. 
I would recommend finding your BMR, either with an online calculator or with more accurate physical tests, and then making sure to eat that much, as well as some extra to help your body recover from exercise (the general recommendation is to eat 500 calories fewer than what you're burning per day). Focus on lean protein and produce, cut down on sugar, and stay hydrated.
As for exercise, walking is great. You could try adding in some light calisthenics to build muscle and get your heart rate up - lunges, sit ups, push-ups, jumping jacks, etc.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm curious, fitness freaks, how frequently you rest in between workouts at the gym? If you're a weightlifter, do you rest that muscle group for an entire week or for a few days per week? How many times do you go to the gym? When you do rest, what type of active rest is preferable to do, such as running/biking?


----------



## android654

Kilgore Trout said:


> I'm curious, fitness freaks, how frequently you rest in between workouts at the gym?


I don't.



> If you're a weightlifter, do you rest that muscle group for an entire week or for a few days per week?


If you're working on a body building program (5 day split) the rule of thumb is one to two muscle groups a day, two days on one day off, three days on one day off.



> How many times do you go to the gym?


Six days a week.



> When you do rest, what type of active rest is preferable to do, such as running/biking?


Any running or biking worth doing wouldn't be "rest." I do yoga on one of my off days and the other day I don't plan anything.


----------



## Arbite

Kilgore Trout said:


> I'm curious, fitness freaks, how frequently you rest in between workouts at the gym?


One day.



Kilgore Trout said:


> If you're a weightlifter, do you rest that muscle group for an entire week or for a few days per week?


Legs/back 3 days a week. Chest twice, arms three times.



Kilgore Trout said:


> How many times do you go to the gym? When you do rest, what type of active rest is preferable to do, such as running/biking?


Three days a week, I rest every second day and the weekend. I like free running on my days off.


----------



## AtlasShrugging

I am a female lifter looking for a good protein shake that doesn't taste like sh*t. Used Sci-Fit muscle smoothie in cookies and cream until it was discontinued. Any suggestions? Sorry if this was asked b4. I didn't go through all the pages...

THANKS!!!


----------



## possiBri

AtlasShrugging said:


> I am a female lifter looking for a good protein shake that doesn't taste like sh*t. Used Sci-Fit muscle smoothie in cookies and cream until it was discontinued. Any suggestions? Sorry if this was asked b4. I didn't go through all the pages...
> 
> THANKS!!!


Personally I make my own with the following ingredients:

—8oz chocolate almond milk (unsweetened) —> I'm sure you could use regular milk if you prefer
—6 tbsp Nutiva Hemp 15g Protein Powder
—4 tbsp PB2 (pressed peanuts) —> I absolutely LOVE this stuff, it's got 85% less fat/cals and it still gives the shake a peanut butter taste.
—1/4 c. of any berry blend (frozen)

*nutrition:*
Cals: 356	| Carbs: 38 | Fat: 13 | Protein: 43 | Sugar: 6 | Sodium: 404


----------



## Snakecharmer

Kilgore Trout said:


> I'm curious, fitness freaks, how frequently you rest in between workouts at the gym? If you're a weightlifter, do you rest that muscle group for an entire week or for a few days per week? How many times do you go to the gym? When you do rest, what type of active rest is preferable to do, such as running/biking?


I do full-body weight workouts 3x a week (mostly compound movements) with a day of cardio or HIIT in between. Mondays are my rest day. My goal is to burn fat and gain some LBM, so that's why I set things up that way.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Do any of you use Fitocracy? I'm addicted. 

https://www.fitocracy.com/profile/Narnian70/?feed


----------



## android654

possiBri said:


> Personally I make my own with the following ingredients:
> 
> —8oz chocolate almond milk (unsweetened) —> I'm sure you could use regular milk if you prefer
> —6 tbsp Nutiva Hemp 15g Protein Powder
> —4 tbsp PB2 (pressed peanuts) —> I absolutely LOVE this stuff, it's got 85% less fat/cals and it still gives the shake a peanut butter taste.
> —1/4 c. of any berry blend (frozen)
> 
> *nutrition:*
> Cals: 356 | Carbs: 38 | Fat: 13 | Protein: 43 | Sugar: 6 | Sodium: 404


No offense, but this has much more carbs and a disproportionate caloric to protein ratio than it should. For protien replacements the rule of thumb is to follow a ratio similar to lean chicken breast where its 30 calories per 5 grams of protein. Not to mention the body can only process about 20-25 grams of protein an hour, perhaps a bit more within the fifteen minute window post-exercise.



AtlasShrugging said:


> I am a female lifter looking for a good protein shake that doesn't taste like sh*t. Used Sci-Fit muscle smoothie in cookies and cream until it was discontinued. Any suggestions? Sorry if this was asked b4. I didn't go through all the pages...
> 
> THANKS!!!


I'd try Optimum Nutrition's Gold Standard Whey. It's priced like all other whey, about 50 for 5 lbs and about 20 for 2 lbs. Not only will you get about 120:24 in cals to protein but it's easily the best tasting whey you can find. If it's impossible to find there's 6star which doesn't taste too great but it's texture is smooth enough that you can chug it with little problems. I'd avoid Body fortress or Muscle Milk if you're looking for something that tastes good or has quality protein, which is something you should concern yourself with more than the taste. If it's a whey supplement and it has double digit grams of carbs I wouldn't recommend it as it probably has a lot of fillers in place of actual milk proteins which will take longer to process and make your body pass the bulk of the protein you're trying to consume. Good protein powders shouldn't have more than 4 or 6 grams of carbs and at least 20 grams of protein, otherwise you're better of going to the gym with a 4 oz cutlet of chicken to supplement you post-workout feeding.


----------



## featherfall

Hello fitness folks,

I started weightlifting in December. Now that I've gotten better and started to scale up the weight on my deadlifts, I've been rubbing my palms raw and getting serious calluses. Is there any way to prevent or slow this? I really like lifting, but I don't want to end up with hands like leather. The base of every finger is now underlaid with callus.

Thanks.


----------



## android654

featherfall said:


> Hello fitness folks,
> 
> I started weightlifting in December. Now that I've gotten better and started to scale up the weight on my deadlifts, I've been rubbing my palms raw and getting serious calluses. Is there any way to prevent or slow this? I really like lifting, but I don't want to end up with hands like leather. The base of every finger is now underlaid with callus.
> 
> Thanks.


You've got two options. One, wear gloves which will limit your balance and grip which will affect how much you can lift. Two, you can continue lifting with canvas straps, which you should and moisturize your hands as often as possible. It comes with the territory, you can't lift anything worth lifting and have baby soft hands. There's just no way around it.


----------



## frenchie

Hey fitness gurus,

I have a problem keeping a consistent appetite.

I've been doing strength training, but I have to force myself to eat 4 meals a day to keep the caloric and protein intake up.

However, sometimes I just do not want to eat at all. A single bite of food and I feel "full".

Short of blazing up to compensate (which I have done) what sort of types do you guys have?

I used to have an appetite like a beast when I was younger. Not anymore sadly :/


----------



## featherfall

android654 said:


> You've got two options. One, wear gloves which will limit your balance and grip which will affect how much you can lift. Two, you can continue lifting with canvas straps, which you should and moisturize your hands as often as possible. It comes with the territory, you can't lift anything worth lifting and have baby soft hands. There's just no way around it.


Well, I'll give the gloves a pass, since I don't want to lift anything lighter than my very best. What do you mean by lifting with canvas straps? Is that just wrapping canvas straps around my hands as protection, like boxers do?


----------



## android654

featherfall said:


> Well, I'll give the gloves a pass, since I don't want to lift anything lighter than my very best. What do you mean by lifting with canvas straps? Is that just wrapping canvas straps around my hands as protection, like boxers do?


No, handwraps are just for boxing, it'll have the same affect as gloves on lifting.









These are canvas lifting straps. They wrap around your wrists and the excess canvas wraps around the bar where you'll grab. It'll support your wrists, which are the most delicate part of your body when lifting, after your neck and ankles. They'll support your wrists and provide something to grab that's slightly softer and less abrasive than the rougher metal. 

Take it from someone who's been boxing and lifting for a bit, moisturizing is the only way to keep the callouses under control but there's no way to get rid of them entirely. A few people I know use bag balm, they say it's the best. Also keep an eye out for blood pools, which happen a lot once you get to heavier weight. When that happens I recommend draining the blood rather than letting it sit. It takes forever for it to clear that way.


----------



## featherfall

Thanks for the tip. I'll have to look into those. I do like the idea of lowering the risk of wrist injury.


----------



## Arbite

featherfall said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll have to look into those. I do like the idea of lowering the risk of wrist injury.


Honestly, straps are not all that usefull. They prevent your grip from actually getting stronger. This means that if you decide to lift without straps after using them, chance of injury is actually higher. Sounds like your problem is the way you are grabbing the bar. I tore my hands up for about three months before simply realising that changing the hand placement will fix all your issues.

Also chalk, lots and lots of chalk. If my pants aren't white by the end of my deadlift sets, I didn't use enough chalk.






http://stronglifts.com/deadlifts-callus-formation-treatment/


----------



## Doll

Uh, how hard are push ups?

I have to pass the Pat Thomas Academy in Florida and I've never worked out a day in my life. Do I need to train for this or is it one of those things that most people can do?

This is what I could find:
-Complete a 1.5 mile run in 18 minutes or less
-Complete at least 15 push-ups in one minute
-Complete at least 25 sit-ups in one minute
-Leap vertically at least 12 inches above their reach
-Run 300 meters in 75 seconds or less

It it helps:
I'm female, 27 years old, 5'3", 109 pounds. No muscle whatsoever.


----------



## android654

Doll said:


> Uh, how hard are push ups?
> 
> I have to pass the Pat Thomas Academy in Florida and I've never worked out a day in my life. Do I need to train for this or is it one of those things that most people can do?
> 
> This is what I could find:
> -Complete a 1.5 mile run in 18 minutes or less
> -Complete at least 15 push-ups in one minute
> -Complete at least 25 sit-ups in one minute
> -Leap vertically at least 12 inches above their reach
> -Run 300 meters in 75 seconds or less
> 
> It it helps:
> I'm female, 27 years old, 5'3", 109 pounds. No muscle whatsoever.


From the looks of it that test looks like a breeze. You should do fine, but the push ups and sit ups will take some getting used to the form if you've never done anything physical before in your life.













Arbite said:


> Honestly, straps are not all that usefull. They prevent your grip from actually getting stronger. This means that if you decide to lift without straps after using them, chance of injury is actually higher. Sounds like your problem is the way you are grabbing the bar. I tore my hands up for about three months before simply realising that changing the hand placement will fix all your issues.
> 
> Also chalk, lots and lots of chalk. If my pants aren't white by the end of my deadlift sets, I didn't use enough chalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Stop Deadlifts From Ripping Your Hands Apart StrongLifts


OOf course proper form is the most important thing in any exercise but I've got to disagree with you. I've trained with gloves. wrist straps, lifting straps and bare handed. Gloves were the only things that limited my balance and since I've stopped using them my strength has only increased.


----------



## Arbite

android654 said:


> OOf course proper form is the most important thing in any exercise but I've got to disagree with you. I've trained with gloves. wrist straps, lifting straps and bare handed. Gloves were the only things that limited my balance and since I've stopped using them my strength has only increased.


To need to use straps means that you are lifting more than you can physically hold in your grip. All it does is highlight the need to improve your grip strength, which can only be done without them. To allow one part of the body to strengthen while neglecting another is not good.

Using them very occasionally is fine, for various reasons which include callus formation, bad days, multiple pulling excersizes. However, calluses are easily fixed by fixing your grip, and if your having a bad day and need straps, your form is probably suffering to begin with and you need to lower the weight.

For a beginner lifter, the best options are mixed grip, hook grip and chalk.


----------



## possiBri

Doll said:


> Uh, how hard are push ups?
> 
> I have to pass the Pat Thomas Academy in Florida and I've never worked out a day in my life. Do I need to train for this or is it one of those things that most people can do?
> 
> This is what I could find:
> -Complete a 1.5 mile run in 18 minutes or less
> -Complete at least 15 push-ups in one minute
> -Complete at least 25 sit-ups in one minute
> -Leap vertically at least 12 inches above their reach
> -Run 300 meters in 75 seconds or less
> 
> It it helps:
> I'm female, 27 years old, 5'3", 109 pounds. No muscle whatsoever.


I recommend one hundred push ups for a good place to start training! There is also a 200 situps challenge/program associated with the site... good luck!


----------



## featherfall

Arbite said:


> Honestly, straps are not all that usefull. They prevent your grip from actually getting stronger. This means that if you decide to lift without straps after using them, chance of injury is actually higher. Sounds like your problem is the way you are grabbing the bar. I tore my hands up for about three months before simply realising that changing the hand placement will fix all your issues.


I see your point; I grip the bar in exactly the way the guy in the video condemned at the beginning. But wouldn't resting the bar at the base of my fingers weaken my grip? It seems I'd get less leverage on the bar if I gripped that way.

Chalk looks like a good idea, though. I do have a problem with sweat weakening my grip, and if it helps prevent calluses too, then so much the better.


----------



## Arbite

featherfall said:


> I see your point; I grip the bar in exactly the way the guy in the video condemned at the beginning. But wouldn't resting the bar at the base of my fingers weaken my grip? It seems I'd get less leverage on the bar if I gripped that way.
> 
> Chalk looks like a good idea, though. I do have a problem with sweat weakening my grip, and if it helps prevent calluses too, then so much the better.


It will be weird for the first week or so, but you adjust very quickly. And after trying a few times you realise just how much better it is when you don't bleed all over the bar. Also, if you can, learn the hook grip.

Grab a chalk ball. You can get them at any climbing store. They're designed for rock climbers, but they leave far less mess than free chalk and are easier to carry around. Or liquid chalk, but I don't like that much. Personal preference though.


----------



## featherfall

Arbite said:


> It will be weird for the first week or so, but you adjust very quickly. And after trying a few times you realise just how much better it is when you don't bleed all over the bar. Also, if you can, learn the hook grip.
> 
> Grab a chalk ball. You can get them at any climbing store. They're designed for rock climbers, but they leave far less mess than free chalk and are easier to carry around. Or liquid chalk, but I don't like that much. Personal preference though.


Just replying to say that I got some non-marking chalk and modified my grip, and now I have much less chafing on my hands when I lift. I've gotten used to the new grip and I like it. I still do get some chafing, but that's likely unavoidable. At least this way I won't get a band of callus at the base of my fingers.


----------



## Eddy Kat

Humm.. How do I get pumped up? I used to work out a few months ago and lost around 6 pounds, but then the finals came and I stopped working out. And just after that the weather wasn't helping (I used to walk in order to start jogging/running in a park).
I always walked during the evening which is when the rain starts to pour. I know I can do it in the morning, most of the time is sunny, but I just can't get motivated to get up.

Also, I wonder how effective is jumping rope versus walking/jogging/running? Perhaps I could start with that.


----------



## qingdom

> When dealing with super soreness (meaning intolerable soreness) such that it is uncomfortable to walk up and down the stairs or getting up/sitting down thigh + butt soreness, is it recommended to keep going or rest for recovery rather than overdoing it?

> When doing high intensity workouts and about to puke, is it recommended to puke it whatever it is out and keep going or rest and keep it down? 


-------------------

Personally, I took a day off, but that didn't fair well much even with resting. The soreness subsided but only by a little. When attempting to resume workout the following day, couldn't do as many reps / sets due to muscles locking up.

When attempting to do high intensity for 30 minutes, i almost puked whatever I ate last night out. I took a 5 minute break, but upon continuing, almost couldn't control the relapse of vomit reflex. So had I actually puked it out the first time, would I have been better off since there's nothing left to puke out but water drank earlier?

I don't expect to have a repeat of this once my body adjusts to the routines, but suggestions on how to safely proceed would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Galaxies

I have a question. Most of my weight is on my torso and it causes me to have bad posture, are there exercises that force you to improve your posture or should I be looking at lower back exercises?


----------



## telepariah

qingdom said:


> > When dealing with super soreness (meaning intolerable soreness) such that it is uncomfortable to walk up and down the stairs or getting up/sitting down thigh + butt soreness, is it recommended to keep going or rest for recovery rather than overdoing it?
> 
> > When doing high intensity workouts and about to puke, is it recommended to puke it whatever it is out and keep going or rest and keep it down?
> 
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Personally, I took a day off, but that didn't fair well much even with resting. The soreness subsided but only by a little. When attempting to resume workout the following day, couldn't do as many reps / sets due to muscles locking up.
> 
> When attempting to do high intensity for 30 minutes, i almost puked whatever I ate last night out. I took a 5 minute break, but upon continuing, almost couldn't control the relapse of vomit reflex. So had I actually puked it out the first time, would I have been better off since there's nothing left to puke out but water drank earlier?
> 
> I don't expect to have a repeat of this once my body adjusts to the routines, but suggestions on how to safely proceed would be appreciated. Thank you.


That soreness is the result of lactate buildup in your muscles. It takes the body a while to clear it and until it does, your muscles will be sore as hell. It comes from overexertion. You can train your body to perform at a higher level than what is giving you this pain, but it takes a careful and patient approach to building up because you could injure yourself if you are trying to work through that soreness all the time. In an intense workout you also put little microtears in your muscles and these definitely require rest to heal before you stress them like that again.

There are lots of routines that will build you up to a level of strength and fitness that allows you to do more without getting that sore. But getting there takes a lot of work combined with the patience to know when your body needs rest. Me, I run 70 miles a week in the mountains whenever I can or I backcountry ski with a pack over long distances and high climbs. A bigger than average day would be more than ten miles long and over 4000 feet climbed with about twenty pounds on my back. My lifestyle does a pretty good job of keeping me in shape. But there are times, when I have not been able to be consistent in maintaining my fitness that a big day will kick my butt and leave me with exactly the same muscle soreness that you described. It's rare anymore that I would do two big days like that in a row. My body likes to get rested from time to time no matter how fit I may be.

If you're puking, you're definitely overexerting yourself. You really should back off just enough so that you don't feel like puking. It isn't the puking that's bad, its the effects of doing too much before your body is ready for it.


----------



## Hypaspist

Galaxies said:


> I have a question. Most of my weight is on my torso and it causes me to have bad posture, are there exercises that force you to improve your posture or should I be looking at lower back exercises?


Improving posture would be something you can work on outside of exercising, it can be as simple as placing a book flat on the top of your head and walking without it falling off, which is the way people who have come before me learned. Another way would be to force yourself to keep your back straight when sitting in a chair or the basic back straight, shoulders up stance when you're walking.

If you want to strengthen your back, the only way I'm aware of is through exercises to build proper form (activating the core) and using weights to strengthen your back. These exercises require good form, so it would be a good idea to work with someone who is experienced and can teach you good form should you decide to go that route.


----------



## Galaxies

Made Man said:


> Improving posture would be something you can work on outside of exercising, it can be as simple as placing a book flat on the top of your head and walking without it falling off, which is the way people who have come before me learned. Another way would be to force yourself to keep your back straight when sitting in a chair or the basic back straight, shoulders up stance when you're walking.


I actually did that for two weeks and I had good posture for those two weeks but it fell apart quickly since I didn't enforce it enough. Compliance is different with exercise where you can schedule a few hours for it, always being aware of your posture is difficult. Do you know anything about posture braces?



Made Man said:


> If you want to strengthen your back, the only way I'm aware of is through exercises to build proper form (activating the core) and using weights to strengthen your back. These exercises require good form, so it would be a good idea to work with someone who is experienced and can teach you good form should you decide to go that route.


I want to try this as well since as my posture improves, my back starts hurting and I know it's because my back needs to strengthen. I'm not overweight but my weight naturally goes to my torso and my favourite form of exercise strengthens muscles that aren't carrying the weight.


----------



## Hypaspist

Galaxies said:


> Compliance is different with exercise where you can schedule a few hours for it, always being aware of your posture is difficult. Do you know anything about posture braces?


That's the thing about long term changes like that - they require discipline. I can't give much advice on how to focus on your posture other than try to be aware of what your back and shoulders are doing when you walk for example. Are you slouching forward? Are you slouching your shoulders? 

As for the brace, I can't comment on it. The only thing I've ever done similar to them is carrying books or other straight objects in a backpack.


----------



## android654

Red Panda said:


> Is it better to do a few reps of harder (classic) push ups or more reps of the easier versions? (as depicted in Convict Conditioning)



*Never *sacrifice form for reps. If all you can do is 2 pushups in proper form, do your 2 reps, shake it off and do two more until you're fatigued or your set is done.


----------



## Hypaspist

Red Panda said:


> Is it better to do a few reps of harder (classic) push ups or more reps of the easier versions? (as depicted in Convict Conditioning)


When I had instructors walking around during PT, those who decided to take the easy way out and do the "easy" push-ups were the first to get chewed out. You're only cheating yourself by doing "easy" push-ups. It's good practice in general to nerd out over form since improper form further down the line is what leads to injuries, maybe not during push-ups, but you're exposing yourself to injuries far more than those who stress form.


----------



## Schweeeeks

How do you motivate yourself to work on flexibility? Do you have any tips to make it easier?
I tried doing yoga while watching TV, but all the positions made it harder to see. Any other ideas to get myself psyched for stretching?


----------



## Red Panda

android654 said:


> *Never *sacrifice form for reps. If all you can do is 2 pushups in proper form, do your 2 reps, shake it off and do two more until you're fatigued or your set is done.


Thanks.
From what I understand, the easier variations are not of worse form but of less weight.


----------



## Purrfessor

Moop said:


> How do you motivate yourself to work on flexibility? Do you have any tips to make it easier?
> I tried doing yoga while watching TV, but all the positions made it harder to see. Any other ideas to get myself psyched for stretching?


Hmm that's weird. I've never heard of somebody not liking stretching. What motivates me are the results and yoga gives results fast. I used to be the most unflexible person in the world but now I'm so much more flexible, I love it. Flexibility helps shape your muscles to look sexier and function better. Injuries are reduced. You should try foam rolling too! You should like that because it feels good. It's like a massage and it's a form of stretching sore muscles.


----------



## Vic

possiBri said:


> Walk, walk, walk. That will be the best/safest way to get into the routine. Weight training will also help you improve your fitness as well as build muscle (which ultimately helps in the calorie burning department). Only about 25% of weight management comes from exercise, though — most of your work will be done in the kitchen.


Walking worked very well for me years ago, so I was definitely considering it again. Thanks for the extra info.



android654 said:


> Get rid if the bran, the bread, the cheese. All of those things spike your ilsulin and fight your metabolism to function properly. You really should not eat any of those things, regardless if weight ir firness goals. Red meat is fine, but white meat and fish should take up most of your plate most of the time, along with vegetables. You should also try to match grams of protein to pounds of lean muscle mass to fuel your exercise properly.


I understand the inherent problem of immoderation, but are there other health risks? I'm specifically surprised that bran cereal would be all that bad. Regardless, I like the extreme nature of your proposal. And I like fish and birds. I've started with this in mind.


----------



## android654

Vic said:


> Walking worked very well for me years ago, so I was definitely considering it again. Thanks for the extra info.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the inherent problem of immoderation, but are there other health risks? I'm specifically surprised that bran cereal would be all that bad. Regardless, I like the extreme nature of your proposal. And I like fish and birds. I've started with this in mind.


Here's two references for people much more qualified to discuss these things than I, but make no mistake, grain, dairy, wheat are essentially poisonous to our strain of ape.











It is no mystery why obesity is on the rise in the west--also in China and Japan in the past decade with the adoption of US food chains--when most of our food is produced with those three things which I mentioned you shouldn't eat.


----------



## Dauntless

android654 said:


> Here's two references for people much more qualified to discuss these things than I, but make no mistake, grain, dairy, wheat are essentially poisonous to our strain of ape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is no mystery why obesity is on the rise in the west--also in China and Japan in the past decade with the adoption of US food chains--when most of our food is produced with those three things which I mentioned you shouldn't eat.


Forget weight gain, they think wheat is tied to rheumatoid arthritis! UGH FOREVER: 










And for those interested, I offer this as a follow up link to Android654's info: Home - Dr. Mark Hyman


----------



## android654

Dauntless said:


> Forget weight gain, they think wheat is tied to rheumatoid arthritis! UGH FOREVER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those interested, I offer this as a follow up link to Android654's info: Home - Dr. Mark Hyman


Seriously, this is one of the scariest things I could imagine happening to anyone in their lives. It's one of the worse things you can do to yourself; not prevent disease through nutrition.


----------



## birdsintrees

Anyone done Les Mills Grit before? If so; any good?

they're starting it up at my gym soon. Sounds like a decent work out.


----------



## Zebro

What does masturbation do for you?? Serious. Especially a female.


----------



## Arbite

Zebro said:


> What does masturbation do for you?? Serious. Especially a female.












This, make sure you use both hands.

But seriously, not a lot.


----------



## Red Panda

Zebro said:


> What does masturbation do for you?? Serious. Especially a female.


stress relief definitely
and a break from horniness
and it's fun


----------



## android654

Zoof said:


> Anyone done Les Mills Grit before? If so; any good?
> 
> they're starting it up at my gym soon. Sounds like a decent work out.


Les Mills programs are "classes," so it should be treated as such. Replace for cardio every now and again when you don't feel like running 5k. Other than that I wouldn't think much of their workouts.


----------



## android654

Arbite said:


> This, make sure you use both hands.
> 
> But seriously, not a lot.


She asked what it does for women.


----------



## birdsintrees

android654 said:


> Les Mills programs are "classes," so it should be treated as such. Replace for cardio every now and again when you don't feel like running 5k. Other than that I wouldn't think much of their workouts.


... really? Have you ever done an RPM class? Combat? Attack? Any of it? I honestly don't comprehend your answer based on the work outs I experience with these classes. 

What is it about these type of classes that you don't think much about?


----------



## android654

Zoof said:


> ... really? Have you ever done an RPM class? Combat? Attack? Any of it? I honestly don't comprehend your answer based on the work outs I experience with these classes.
> 
> What is it about these type of classes that you don't think much about?


I've done Attack a few times and have co-instructed Combat once.

It depends on your fitness level and background. I'm a trained boxer, so 45 minutes of body combat--which is what it usually runs give or take 5-10 minutes--doesn't measure up to a 90min boxing session where you cycle through exercises. Like I said, it's great cardio and works as a replacement for other things like distance running or cycling if you need the variety, but it shouldn't be the foundation for anything. It is a "class" like spinning, dancing or anything else that is designed to be specific to body groups or skill, but it's not going to be the end all, or at least it shouldn't.


----------



## birdsintrees

android654 said:


> I've done Attack a few times and have co-instructed Combat once.
> 
> It depends on your fitness level and background. I'm a trained boxer, so 45 minutes of body combat--which is what it usually runs give or take 5-10 minutes--doesn't measure up to a 90min boxing session where you cycle through exercises. Like I said, it's great cardio and works as a replacement for other things like distance running or cycling if you need the variety, but it shouldn't be the foundation for anything. It is a "class" like spinning, dancing or anything else that is designed to be specific to body groups or skill, but it's not going to be the end all, or at least it shouldn't.


Don't you just hate it when you've typed up a whole response and your tab crashes? .. Anyway. 

Ever since kick boxing stopped being an option for me due to hand injuries, I switched to combat. Granted: it's not the same, you shouldn't expect it to be. What I don't understand is how you can say les mills classes don't contribute to a good foundation of fitness: the right combination of classes builds your stamina, tones and contributes to muscle building. Sure: if your aim is to become an ultra ripped body builder, you shouldn't rely on this as your foundation but when it comes to getting fit and in shape I really can't see how you can dismiss les mills classes (or classes in general) so easily. 

It's a different type of work out than the individual circuit in the gym combined with running your 5km but it sure does work to kick your butt in shape if you pick the right classes and put in maximum effort.


----------



## android654

Zoof said:


> Don't you just hate it when you've typed up a whole response and your tab crashes? .. Anyway.
> 
> Ever since kick boxing stopped being an option for me due to hand injuries, I switched to combat. Granted: it's not the same, you shouldn't expect it to be. What I don't understand is how you can say les mills classes don't contribute to a good foundation of fitness: the right combination of classes builds your stamina, tones and contributes to muscle building. Sure: if your aim is to become an ultra ripped body builder, you shouldn't rely on this as your foundation but when it comes to getting fit and in shape I really can't see how you can dismiss les mills classes (or classes in general) so easily.
> 
> It's a different type of work out than the individual circuit in the gym combined with running your 5km but it sure does work to kick your butt in shape if you pick the right classes and put in maximum effort.


Was the injury to your hand serious? Have you tried using a lower weight bag as a part of recovery? I've sprained both my wrists and broken my thumb, but dropping to a lower weight bag helped in my recovery. You should ask your physician about if you're serious about repair.

Perhaps I am being a bit snobbish, but from what I've seen of Les Mills--which has been just about all of their programs--I do not see a well rounded program for what I would consider to be a well rounded regimen for a career athlete or a _career _athlete. I've been studying and living in fitness for a long time now and from what I know for differing body types and "strengths," no instruction-set provider makes all the courses a person would need. There's no heavy lifts, which a person regardless of weight should train in, their one lifting program is run like an aerobics class, with movement so fast and weights so low that you might as well pantomime the moves, and time based work rather than load based work, the latter of which is what promotes growth, visibly and functionally.


----------



## birdsintrees

android654 said:


> Was the injury to your hand serious? Have you tried using a lower weight bag as a part of recovery? I've sprained both my wrists and broken my thumb, but dropping to a lower weight bag helped in my recovery. You should ask your physician about if you're serious about repair.
> 
> Perhaps I am being a bit snobbish, but from what I've seen of Les Mills--which has been just about all of their programs--I do not see a well rounded program for what I would consider to be a well rounded regimen for a career athlete or a _career _athlete. I've been studying and living in fitness for a long time now and from what I know for differing body types and "strengths," no instruction-set provider makes all the courses a person would need. There's no heavy lifts, which a person regardless of weight should train in, their one lifting program is run like an aerobics class, with movement so fast and weights so low that you might as well pantomime the moves, and time based work rather than load based work, the latter of which is what promotes growth, visibly and functionally.


Let's put it this way: both of my wrists have previously been fractured on the joint and the last 3 times I trained on a bag, gloves or not, I fractured my scaphoid. Tried to correct it with technique the first time and it probably still is technique but I got sort of weary of the splints and casts.

Absolutely a fair point to make that les mills on its own doesn't get you on the career athlete level. It's not designed for that purpose, but then I do see several of the extremely serious PT's at our gym often take a class in addition to what they do. As far as I'm concerned: Les Mills offers an awesome workout especially if you are focusing on overall fitness, stamina and toning instead of muscle building. My personal training goals are primarly focused on endurance (RPM), core strength (CX Works) and toning (Combat) and the results speak for themselves. 

And now I'm still interested to see if anyone has enjoyed Grit.


----------



## Hypaspist

Kind of a dumb question from an inexperienced weight section person (new to the gym weight section, not weights in general) - when they say wipe down machines, do they mean a thorough cleaning on the bars and all or do they mean just the seat? Barbells and other weight equipment don't get wiped down after use so I was wondering if the same applies to the bars on the machines as well or not.


----------



## Purrfessor

Anywhere that is touched. Not just the seat but also handles and whatever else you may touch. And it doesn't have to be too thorough. I think people who work at the gym wipe down dumbbells and barbells every so often so it's not too bad. I don't really go to gyms though, I work out at home. @Made Man


----------



## Hypaspist

Stelliferous said:


> Anywhere that is touched. Not just the seat but also handles and whatever else you may touch. And it doesn't have to be too thorough. I think people who work at the gym wipe down dumbbells and barbells every so often so it's not too bad. I don't really go to gyms though, I work out at home. @_Made Man_


Thanks!


----------



## Word Dispenser

Posted unnecessarily.

Oh, well. I'M BACK, FITNESS FREAKS!


----------



## Red Panda

How do I increase my flexibility for squats?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Red Panda said:


> How do I increase my flexibility for squats?


Excellent question, I've had this problem as well.

When I was on the heavier side, the issue was the weight. Just go down as far as you can. Otherwise?

I find that you'll want to stretch out your heels-- These seem to be a big problem area for most people. 

If you're acquainted with yoga, do the downward facing dog position, and bend one knee, stretching out the heel in the other leg (Attempt to place your heel on the floor so your foot is flat), and then do the same on the other side.

Regular stretching of the legs by sitting on the ground, keeping your core tight and back straight, have your legs out in front of you and go as far as you can until you feel a stretch. Touch your toes if you can, hold onto your feet if you're flexible enough. And if you get _really _good, you can bring your forehead to your knees.

Stop if it's painful. Never push a stretch too far.

You can also stretch this way while standing, and you can have your legs wide apart and reach for each side of the leg/foot (while sitting _or _standing.)

When doing these stretches, it's essential to keep your lower back straight. Don't let it curve. If it's curving too much, you're pushing too hard.


----------



## Red Panda

Word Dispenser said:


> Excellent question, I've had this problem as well.
> 
> When I was on the heavier side, the issue was the weight. Just go down as far as you can. Otherwise?
> 
> I find that you'll want to stretch out your heels-- These seem to be a big problem area for most people.
> 
> If you're acquainted with yoga, do the downward facing dog position, and bend one knee, stretching out the heel in the other leg (Attempt to place your heel on the floor so your foot is flat), and then do the same on the other side.
> 
> Regular stretching of the legs by sitting on the ground, keeping your core tight and back straight, have your legs out in front of you and go as far as you can until you feel a stretch. Touch your toes if you can, hold onto your feet if you're flexible enough. And if you get _really _good, you can bring your forehead to your knees.
> 
> Stop if it's painful. Never push a stretch too far.
> 
> You can also stretch this way while standing, and you can have your legs wide apart and reach for each side of the leg/foot (while sitting _or _standing.)
> 
> When doing these stretches, it's essential to keep your lower back straight. Don't let it curve. If it's curving too much, you're pushing too hard.


Thanks. 
I can't do the downward dog now because I have tendonitis on my wrist, but I'll definitely do the rest.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Red Panda said:


> Thanks.
> I can't do the downward dog now because I have tendonitis on my wrist, but I'll definitely do the rest.


Ah-- An alternative for your heels then, is to stand in the warrior position, with your back foot vertical instead of slightly angled, and try to bring your back leg's heel to the floor. Then switch sides.

The heels are the worst for squats, for me.


----------



## SpartanKendoka

Hello guys,
How do you work out when you have an IT Band injury that is still acutely symptomatic (so you can't work out the lower body)? i want to burn a lot of physical energy, but I don't know a good upper body workout that can compensate for lack of cardio.


----------



## birdsintrees

SpartanKendoka said:


> Hello guys,
> How do you work out when you have an IT Band injury that is still acutely symptomatic (so you can't work out the lower body)? i want to burn a lot of physical energy, but I don't know a good upper body workout that can compensate for lack of cardio.


Does your injury allow you to use the rowing machine? Also, a number of gyms I've been to have a cycling machine that you can do with your arms. I have no idea what the actual name for that machine is but it could be a good alternative.

And you can always go to a gym or physiotherapist to discuss what would be a good way for you to do a cardio work-out.


----------



## Purrfessor

SpartanKendoka said:


> Hello guys,
> How do you work out when you have an IT Band injury that is still acutely symptomatic (so you can't work out the lower body)? i want to burn a lot of physical energy, but I don't know a good upper body workout that can compensate for lack of cardio.


Cardio kickboxing without the kicking?


----------



## dragthewaters

I have been a lazy and unathletic person my entire life. How do I make myself want to go to the gym, and want to push myself when I'm there? Also whenever I use the elliptical/exercise bike or lift weights, even though I don't even do THAT much, I get this weird feeling like my muscles are splintering. Is that normal and how do I prevent it if it isn't?


----------



## Word Dispenser

thismustbetheplace said:


> I have been a lazy and unathletic person my entire life. How do I make myself want to go to the gym, and want to push myself when I'm there? Also whenever I use the elliptical/exercise bike or lift weights, even though I don't even do THAT much, I get this weird feeling like my muscles are splintering. Is that normal and how do I prevent it if it isn't?


Well, it's easier to push yourself to do something when it's been a routine for 2 - 3 weeks. I think it also helps to find ways to make it fun. Some people listen to music, some count in their heads, some people try not to think of anything and just do it.

My advice to you is pretty much the same advice I give everyone who needs motivation for anything. Plan to do it for only five minutes a day. Usually, when you start doing something, you're going to want to do it longer, and you'll think it's not so bad. And if you _do _think it's so bad that when you're finished with 5 minutes, you wanna go home, then go home. 

If going home after 5 minutes becomes a routine, increase it to 10 minutes after a week or two. There's no need to rush your progress. Just _going _for you is key right now. 

So, don't feel like you need to be hardcore awesome pants right now.

If by splintering, you feel like your muscles and straining and twitching strangely, I get that when I do push-ups, and it's normal. It goes away as it gets easier. But, try to stick to free weights. Bikes and elliptical are okay, but the weight machines are the embodiment of malice. And by that, I mean, they're not really designed to follow the natural motions of your bodily physical muscly things.


----------



## Hypaspist

Word Dispenser said:


> But, try to stick to free weights. Bikes and elliptical are okay, but the weight machines are the embodiment of malice. And by that, I mean, they're not really designed to follow the natural motions of your bodily physical muscly things.


Free weights are preferable to machines, but not necessarily for someone who is just starting out. Chances are they they don't have the correct form for starting with the free weights and building upon a bad foundation/bad form can increase chances of injury when the weights start to increase. The way I learned was to start off on machines (except the machine that shall not be named or any machine involving rotation) then head on over to the free weights after I have good form down pat.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Made Man said:


> Free weights are preferable to machines, but not necessarily for someone who is just starting out. Chances are they they don't have the correct form for starting with the free weights and building upon a bad foundation/bad form can increase chances of injury when the weights start to increase. The way I learned was to start off on machines (except the machine that shall not be named or any machine involving rotation) then head on over to the free weights after I have good form down pat.


Good call. That's why you need someone like a trainer to help with technique. But, beware of bad trainers! lol


----------



## Hypaspist

Nutrition question - I'm looking to put on some weight and am consistently coming in around 800 calories for my workout diet (I'm good with coming in under my idle day count though). Is there a way to encourage the body to use fat as energy during cardio and how can I put on said weight without adding truckloads of sugar and saturated fat?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Made Man said:


> Nutrition question - I'm looking to put on some weight and am consistently coming in around 800 calories for my workout diet (I'm good with coming in under my idle day count though). Is there a way to encourage the body to use fat as energy during cardio and how can I put on said weight without adding truckloads of sugar and saturated fat?


I think that energy is energy, plain and simple. But, I wouldn't advise using fats as fuel directly before or after a cardio workout, but instead, using fast carbs, such as a banana, grapes, or honey.

To increase the amount of calories to gain weight otherwise, it's not too difficult. Nope, it's not even difficult to do it healthily.

Adding in raw nuts in regular meals, and a couple of tablespoons of healthy oils (Such as cold-pressed canola oil, EVOO, etc.) are a good way to add on the pounds. Avocados are screaming with calories, but are shrieking with healthy fatties!

You should be sure to include complex carbohydrates, lean proteins, and tons of veggies in your meals! A very healthy bonus is fruits and berries with different colours!


----------



## birdsintrees

Word Dispenser said:


> Avocados are screaming with calories, but are shrieking with healthy fatties!


Heh. A shrieking and screaming avocado. Thank you for that mental image on a Monday morning at the office.


----------



## Hypaspist

Word Dispenser said:


> I think that energy is energy, plain and simple. But, I wouldn't advise using fats as fuel directly before or after a cardio workout, but instead, using fast carbs, such as a banana, grapes, or honey.


Thanks for the info, but I'm trying to motivate my body to use fat a little more. I've hit a point where I'm becoming stronger and adding mass, but the bf % is a little too high for my tastes so I'd like to protect the muscle while burning off that fat. I definitely do not need motivation to eat my weight in grapes though!


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Is it common for metabolism to slow down at 25 or so? I have not seen much signs of ageing otherwise (just turned 27) but I just don't scarf down shit as without consequence as I did at 20 or so.


----------



## android654

huesos said:


> I don't like to talk about my fitness accomplishments for this reason. If I ever do, I feel guilty because what may be a big deal for me may actually not be so significant.


I'll say this: humility is worth a lot. Whatever someone's reasons are for talking about their accomplishments are their own. I won't presume to know them. But I will say that in this arena, talking about your accomplishments without the intention of seeking growth or input from people at your level or higher warrants one of two reactions: a tepid pat on the back or a roll of the eyes. People like to bemoan people who dedicate time to fitness as being overly competitive and unnecessarily judgmental. But I ask you, what does anyone gain from telling everyone that they lost five pounds or can now curl twenty pounds if they're not looking for a competition with someone else? If all you're looking for is a way to become healthier, than your progress should matter to you and no one else. When I'm talking about what I do with someone else its to compare with how they work or seek input as to what I can do to better my performance or further my development. The fact that my bf% is at a certain level or that I can deadlift 400+ lbs doesn't come into discussion because I could care less what the other guy lifts and how much he weighs. Talks in the gym should be reflective of your work ethic, it should focus around how you can progress and give back to the people who helped you to grow as an athlete. Anything outside of that simply will not receive a warm reception from people who dedicate hundreds of hours a year to something that's fundamental to who they are.

Now there are people who fit a narrower niche, people who focus on simply being healthy and those people genuinely welcoming and accepting of those at a slower pace. But again, if you are at that level and want to compare or brag to a career athlete it will not end well. It would be the equivalent of me watching an episode of NOVA and talking down to Neil Degrasse Tyson like we're on the same level.


----------



## birdsintrees

NVM. 


Google answered my question.


----------



## saturnne

How do you prevent shin aches when running?


----------



## Word Dispenser

saturnne said:


> How do you prevent shin aches when running?


Sounds like shin splints. If you have shin splints, then you have to go easy on your legs, keep them elevated, and ice them until they subside.

Shin splints are usually a result of poor footwear, terrain, and strategic running methods. I would encourage you to do research.

Shin splints - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## android654

saturnne said:


> How do you prevent shin aches when running?


RICE (Rest, Ice, Compress, Elevate) your shins on your off days. You also might want to check your sneaker size, make sure they are correct, and pick a proper trail if you're a distance runner or even a sprinter.

As goofy as it sounds, there are tutorials on proper form to running. You should definitely take some time to check your form before you try for faster times or longer distances.


----------



## Word Dispenser

android654 said:


> RICE (Rest, Ice, Compress, Elevate) your shins on your off days. You also might want to check your sneaker size, make sure they are correct, and pick a proper trail if you're a distance runner or even a sprinter.
> 
> As goofy as it sounds, there are tutorials on proper form to running. You should definitely take some time to check your form before you try for faster times or longer distances.


Thanks. Those vids will help me as well. I've always had trouble with shin splints when trying to run.

Weirdly enough, I expanded into a blob of rotundity, and I haven't had shin splints in at least a year, which must be a record for me. When I was fit and lean, I had shin splints almost constantly.

I think if I do enough high-intensity high-knees though, I'm bound to get them again. I don't think I do high-knees right though, I'm pre-dominantly on my toes, and my feet end up killing me. I've tried basing it more on my heels, but that makes it much worse, it seems.


----------



## android654

Word Dispenser said:


> Thanks. Those vids will help me as well. I've always had trouble with shin splints when trying to run.
> 
> Weirdly enough, I expanded into a blob of rotundity, and I haven't had shin splints in at least a year, which must be a record for me. When I was fit and lean, I had shin splints almost constantly.
> 
> I think if I do enough high-intensity high-knees though, I'm bound to get them again. I don't think I do high-knees right though, I'm pre-dominantly on my toes, and my feet end up killing me. I've tried basing it more on my heels, but that makes it much worse, it seems.



Centering in on your heels is great for squats, but not for running. As explained above, running should center on your midfoot. The ball of your foot is best for running and plyometrics. Your heel is best for strength building exercises. While many people would claim that weight is a crippling factor and contributes to injury, I disagree. Form trumps all. A fit person with bad form is more prone to injury than a fat person with good form. It might be likely that when you were lighter you felt more removed from the possibility of injury and that could have been its cause.

Exercise proper form, treat yourself well when you need to repair and you'll always bounce back correctly.


----------



## Word Dispenser

android654 said:


> Centering in on your heels is great for squats, but not for running. As explained above, running should center on your midfoot. The ball of your foot is best for running and plyometrics. Your heel is best for strength building exercises. While many people would claim that weight is a crippling factor and contributes to injury, I disagree. Form trumps all. A fit person with bad form is more prone to injury than a fat person with good form. It might be likely that when you were lighter you felt more removed from the possibility of injury and that could have been its cause.
> 
> Exercise proper form, treat yourself well when you need to repair and you'll always bounce back correctly.


You're absolutely right. Technique is the most important thing. Weight-lifting actually contributes to protection _against _injury-- But, only as long as technique doesn't fail.

Maybe that's why I haven't had shin splints-- Because I have a better knowledge of technique now than I did back then.

I'm thinking based upon what you said, with high-knees I should concentrate on the ball of the foot.


----------



## android654

Word Dispenser said:


> You're absolutely right. Technique is the most important thing. Weight-lifting actually contributes to protection _against _injury-- But, only as long as technique doesn't fail.
> 
> Maybe that's why I haven't had shin splints-- Because I have a better knowledge of technique now than I did back then.
> 
> I'm thinking based upon what you said, with high-knees I should concentrate on the ball of the foot.


Tuck jumps, air squats, box jumps, box overs, burpees--if the movement is vertical then it must come from the ball fo the foot. Heel is there for stability and midfoot for progression. Technique is key and makes up about 90% of the effectiveness of any move.


----------



## Purrfessor

saturnne said:


> How do you prevent shin aches when running?


Kinesiotaping works well if you can afford it. Form is critical but not everything. Proper breathing is also very important. Oxygen in your muscles is essential.


----------



## Coburn

I badly sprained my ankle last September. I neglected treating it (tend to ignore physical pains) and it still aches when I walk for a couple of hours 5 months later. I'm adding more walking to my regular routine in order to work it out, but I'm wondering if maybe there's something else I can do to help strengthen my ankle and repair whatever the hell is wrong with it.

I have not been able to run since I sprained it. I can only walk. 

Anyone had anything similar happen? Any advice about what to do to help fix it? 

Advice much appreciated. I'd like to be able to go running and do serious hiking again. :/


----------



## Derange At 170

android654 said:


> No! Stop, seriously, don't workout with "fuel" with the exception of needing to exercise later on in the day. If you exercise after waking--especially if you're doing cardio--you should always exercise on a "fast." Not only is it better for performance and development, but it trigger fat stores more readily to fuel workouts and aids your development.
> 
> 
> 
> What Will Cause You to Lose More Fat -- Exercising Fasted or Non-Fasted?


That's not true.

Some people just straight up do better with food in their stomachs than others. I can't exercise in a fasted state. Cardio, I can. But resistance training definitely not. Tried it once and I almost fainted. I take in about 1500 calories an hour before I exercise on leg day or before I do deadlifts (1000 kcals is enough for chest day); I find this is the best window _for me_. There is some research admittedly that indicates that resistance training in a fasted state does aide in building muscle and I'm positive it works for a lot of people, but that all goes out the window if you can't actually lift without food. Meal timing is highly individual.

Secondly. Burning fat stores in a fasted state has been debunked. It's one of the more prevailing fitness myths (link) It's fairly illogical when you think about it anyway since fatloss occurs due to caloric deficits. Whether you eat before exercising or after, the same caloric deficit is still there.


----------



## android654

Derange At 170 said:


> That's not true.
> 
> Some people just straight up do better with food in their stomachs than others. I can't exercise in a fasted state. Cardio, I can. But resistance training definitely not. Tried it once and I almost fainted. I take in about 1500 calories an hour before I exercise on leg day or before I do deadlifts (1000 kcals is enough for chest day); I find this is the best window _for me_. There is some research admittedly that indicates that resistance training in a fasted state does aide in building muscle and I'm positive it works for a lot of people, but that all goes out the window if you can't actually lift without food. Meal timing is highly individual.
> 
> Secondly. Burning fat stores in a fasted state has been debunked. It's one of the more prevailing fitness myths (link) It's fairly illogical when you think about it anyway since fatloss occurs due to caloric deficits. Whether you eat before exercising or after, the same caloric deficit is still there.



Reread your link, friend. It isn't so much debunked, as reinforced with a wider perspective.



> [...]True, the research does show that fasted cardio can increase fat utilization during exercise compared to performing cardio in the fed state.[...]


That was my entire point. And you can't really determine something doesn't work when it comes to exercise and it doesn't work once. When I began training in a fasted state, I was shit for about two and a half weeks before my body got accustomed to it. Any kind of switch requires time to adjust.


----------



## Derange At 170

android654 said:


> Reread your link, friend. It isn't so much debunked, as reinforced with a wider perspective.


But in context....



> True, the research does show that fasted cardio can increase fat utilization during exercise compared to performing cardio in the fed state. Except this only occurs at very low levels of training intensity.
> 
> During moderate-to-high intensity levels, the body continues to break down significantly more fat when fasted compared to after you've eaten.
> 
> So far, so good. Unfortunately, the rate of breakdown exceeds your body's ability to use the extra fatty acids for fuel. In other words, you have a lot of extra fatty acids floating around in the blood that can't be used by working muscles.
> 
> Ultimately, these fatty acids are repackaged into triglycerides post-workout, and then shuttled back into fat cells. So you've gone to excessive lengths…only to wind up at the same place.


You can't just take one sentence out of it like that.

But also purely from a logical standpoint. Weightloss is about caloric deficit. When your maintenance is at 2500 and you eat 2000 calories. Those 2000 calories from food _WILL_ be burned anyway. Regardless. There's no 2 ways about it. Since you're lacking 500 calories, those last 500 will then be taken from your body. And with adequate protein and fat intake and a good training routine you will largely spare muscle anyway.

Fasted cardio is one of those prevailing fitness myths like 'your body can only absord "so and so much" protein in one sitting' or the anabolic window.



android654 said:


> That was my entire point.


You made 2 points. One relating to cardio (posting a link and saying that especially fasted cardio is useful), the other to performance and development in resistance training. I noted that there is evidence indicating fasted resistance training may aide in development.

But another point you had made was that it helps in weightloss, specifically with cardio.



android654 said:


> No! Stop, seriously, don't workout with "fuel" with the exception of needing to exercise later on in the day. If you exercise after waking--*especially if you're doing cardio*--you should always exercise on a "fast." Not only is it better for performance and development, but it trigger fat stores more readily to fuel workouts and aids your development.



And if you take one sentence out of the article like that about fasted cardio for fatloss, then yes, it proves your point. But the rest of the article noted that _fasted cardio is a debunked myth_ and that you would have to perform hours of cardio on end to see any real result from doing it fasted. And that eating prior to cardio helps with the intensity of the training.


----------



## geekofalltrades

For the last couple years, I've been having trouble with what feels like my left lat, where it wraps around and attaches near my spine. It cramps. Sometimes at random, and always if I manage to tweak it even slightly wrong (eg, I accidentally bend forward slightly when I'm setting down a barbell after cleaning it).

And when it cramps, it cramps spectacularly. I managed to tweak it on this last Saturday, and for the rest of that day and all of Sunday, it was so tight that I couldn't stand up straight; I walked around the house all weekend bent over to the left. In a great deal of pain, of course.

I briefly saw an osteopathic doctor for this problem a couple years back, but those appointments seemed to be more about pain relief than about prevention, which is what I was more interested in. Does anyone have any idea what type of professional I might see or what action I might take to stop this from being a problem? For example, could it be an imbalance of some kind in the musculature of my back that I could fix by incorporating a few new exercises?


----------



## TheOffspring

How does one properly train biceps? Whenever i train biceps, even with isolation exercises, they tire extremely fast and i never see any growth.


----------



## Purrfessor

geekofalltrades said:


> For the last couple years, I've been having trouble with what feels like my left lat, where it wraps around and attaches near my spine. It cramps. Sometimes at random, and always if I manage to tweak it even slightly wrong (eg, I accidentally bend forward slightly when I'm setting down a barbell after cleaning it).
> 
> And when it cramps, it cramps spectacularly. I managed to tweak it on this last Saturday, and for the rest of that day and all of Sunday, it was so tight that I couldn't stand up straight; I walked around the house all weekend bent over to the left. In a great deal of pain, of course.
> 
> I briefly saw an osteopathic doctor for this problem a couple years back, but those appointments seemed to be more about pain relief than about prevention, which is what I was more interested in. Does anyone have any idea what type of professional I might see or what action I might take to stop this from being a problem? For example, could it be an imbalance of some kind in the musculature of my back that I could fix by incorporating a few new exercises?


Hmm you could try working your posterior deltoids more. Lean over so your back is nearly flat like the ground and with very light weight raise your arms, straight, like you are flapping wings. Pinching your scapulae together should be the focus.


----------



## killerB

Marlowe said:


> I badly sprained my ankle last September. I neglected treating it (tend to ignore physical pains) and it still aches when I walk for a couple of hours 5 months later. I'm adding more walking to my regular routine in order to work it out, but I'm wondering if maybe there's something else I can do to help strengthen my ankle and repair whatever the hell is wrong with it.
> 
> I have not been able to run since I sprained it. I can only walk.
> 
> Anyone had anything similar happen? Any advice about what to do to help fix it?
> 
> Advice much appreciated. I'd like to be able to go running and do serious hiking again. :/


I'm a Rehab Therapist, it sounds to me like you did more than just sprain it. You should be able to do more than walk on it by now. I would seriously get myself to a Ortho doc and find out what you did to it. If it is that painful to walk on and you still can't run, you may have did some tendon/ligament damage. You may have to go to PT in order to fix it. But I definately recomend an exam by a doctor. That is where you should start. If you try to fix it without knowing exactly what happened, then you could cause more damage, some you may never be abel to fix right.


Keep us posted.


----------



## killerB

TheOffspring said:


> How does one properly train biceps? Whenever i train biceps, even with isolation exercises, they tire extremely fast and i never see any growth.


Not enough weight. Less reps, more weight. Always remember that the more weight you have, the bigger it will grow. More reps will make lean muscles with a lighter weight. It's good to work to muscle tireness, this means you ripped the tissue enough to get somewhere. You should probably be a bit sore the next day, not very painful, but that good ache you get after a workout.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

geekofalltrades said:


> For the last couple years, I've been having trouble with what feels like my left lat, where it wraps around and attaches near my spine. It cramps. Sometimes at random, and always if I manage to tweak it even slightly wrong (eg, I accidentally bend forward slightly when I'm setting down a barbell after cleaning it).
> 
> And when it cramps, it cramps spectacularly. I managed to tweak it on this last Saturday, and for the rest of that day and all of Sunday, it was so tight that I couldn't stand up straight; I walked around the house all weekend bent over to the left. In a great deal of pain, of course.
> 
> I briefly saw an osteopathic doctor for this problem a couple years back, but those appointments seemed to be more about pain relief than about prevention, which is what I was more interested in. Does anyone have any idea what type of professional I might see or what action I might take to stop this from being a problem? For example, could it be an imbalance of some kind in the musculature of my back that I could fix by incorporating a few new exercises?



I had that for years, just as you described and found that it was actually my Trapezius that needed stretching help. Take a look:












The Trapezius extends down into the area that it sounds like you are having issues with. It might not be actually be your Latissimus Dorsi that's causing the issue. 

Incorporating neck stretches (shown to me by a massage therapist) has helped alleviate some of the discomfort I have when that area becomes painful.


Hope it helps 

-ZDD


----------



## Jwing24

android654 said:


> Tuck jumps, air squats, box jumps, box overs, burpees--if the movement is vertical then it must come from the ball fo the foot. Heel is there for stability and midfoot for progression. Technique is key and makes up about 90% of the effectiveness of any move.


This, I used to see guys at the globo gyms squatting/DL heavy weights...with terrible form. They looked like they were about to: Break their back, tear up their knees, both, or something else because you didn't even understand what form they were trying to pull off. 

Just like in biology, form fits function. Good form, you have a functional lift, you have functional muscles being built. Terrible form, you have terrible function, and probably injury. People want results right away, but to really see results, it takes time. Just like anything worthwhile, exercising is an investment. When I joined the crossfit gym, I knew it was a good one when the owner asked me, "are you sure you want to do this? are you sure you want to invest the time into this? if you're going to come once/week or inconsistently or if it sounds too intense, this may not be right for you".


----------



## Purrfessor

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> I had that for years, just as you described and found that it was actually my Trapezius that needed stretching help. Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trapezius extends down into the area that it sounds like you are having issues with. It might not be actually be your Latissimus Dorsi that's causing the issue.
> 
> Incorporating neck stretches (shown to me by a massage therapist) has helped alleviate some of the discomfort I have when that area becomes painful.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> -ZDD


I was thinking deltoid or trapezius because of the relief and blood flow I get after working out my upper back and posterior delts. Good to know my guess was fairly accurate.


----------



## Coburn

killerB said:


> I'm a Rehab Therapist, it sounds to me like you did more than just sprain it. You should be able to do more than walk on it by now. I would seriously get myself to a Ortho doc and find out what you did to it. If it is that painful to walk on and you still can't run, you may have did some tendon/ligament damage. You may have to go to PT in order to fix it. But I definately recomend an exam by a doctor. That is where you should start. If you try to fix it without knowing exactly what happened, then you could cause more damage, some you may never be abel to fix right.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted.


I'll look into having it looked at. Not sure what my insurance covers.

I hike regularly and it doesn't usually bother me...it's only if I start trying to run that it twinges (the space behind the ankle bones). I think my foot crashing into the concrete is what causes problems. 

The walking itself is now fine, although it does still twinge on occasion when I flex my toes ballerina-style. 

...I take it you would not recommend me starting jiu-jitsu next week? :/


----------



## killerB

Marlowe said:


> I'll look into having it looked at. Not sure what my insurance covers.
> 
> I hike regularly and it doesn't usually bother me...it's only if I start trying to run that it twinges (the space behind the ankle bones). I think my foot crashing into the concrete is what causes problems.
> 
> The walking itself is now fine, although it does still twinge on occasion when I flex my toes ballerina-style.
> 
> ...I take it you would not recommend me starting jiu-jitsu next week? :/


Personally, no. I would get a clean bill from the doc. Of course it is up to you. It is entirely possible you just really sprained it horribly, and need some stregthening, but you need to, or at least you should, get it checked out first.


----------



## Coburn

killerB said:


> Personally, no. I would get a clean bill from the doc. Of course it is up to you. It is entirely possible you just really sprained it horribly, and need some stregthening, but you need to, or at least you should, get it checked out first.


Okay, will do. Thanks for your help with this. I really do appreciate it. 

I'll keep you posted on what turns up, if you'd like.


----------



## fihe

I hate how my left arm is so much weaker than my right. Lately I've decided to start doing some "remedial training" for just my left arm because it has trouble keeping up when I do movements such as bicep curls.


----------



## Word Dispenser

huesos said:


> I hate how my left arm is so much weaker than my right. Lately I've decided to start doing some "remedial training" for just my left arm because it has trouble keeping up when I do movements such as bicep curls.


5 moves to build up your weaker arm :: Men's Health

One arm stronger than the other - Bodybuilding.com Forums

Is One Side, Arm or Leg Muscle Bigger or Stronger Than The Other?





Good luck! roud:


----------



## webnek

TheOffspring said:


> How does one properly train biceps? Whenever i train biceps, even with isolation exercises, they tire extremely fast and i never see any growth.


You might try the Dorian Yates approach that's documented in his free "blood and guts" training videos. Google for it you'll find it on bodybuilding.com.

The basic approach goes like this.

1 working set of bicep exercise of 10-12 reps. You should only have to use moderate effort to execute this set. Rest sixty seconds.

1 more working set, as above.

1 failure set. Jump weight up such that you fail around the 8th rep. You'll need to keep records to zero in on the right weight from session to session. I use jefit pro it's available on android and iPhone. Rest sixty seconds and move on to next bicep exercise, repeating the above method. 

This approach is very effective because you're not hitting your anaerobic threshold during the first two sets. You're merely warming up the muscles and increasing blood flow in preparation for the failure set. This failure set maximizes muscle fiber damage but risk of injury can be reduced because you're not hitting cold muscles. It also allows you to fail properly before gassing out.

I have used this approach and it works really well. Your anaerobic threshold increases with this method too. When I started working out I needed at least 60 seconds rest, now I require little to no rest in between sets.

Nutrition is more than 50% of the process. This is where being a math nerd helps so you can calculate roughly how many calories you require to maintain, bulk or cut and further what your carb / protein / fat ratios should be. But to get started, and to keep it simple, drink a recovery shake immediately after working out. If it's a 24 set day and I am in a building phase then I drink a 500-600 calorie gainer shake after the routine. Your muscles are so dry at this point that much of the calories in that shake are immediately taken up by the damaged muscles. 

With a blood and guts style four day split at the right intensity but only about four hours a week I can add about one pound of muscle every week. When I started and after I dropped down to 167 from a squishy (heh) 198, I switched gears and dialed up to about 4500 delicious calories every day and added 20 pounds of muscle in about 16 weeks. Which wasn't bad for a forty year old lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fihe

@webnek, I read bodybuilding.com quite regularly but have yet to see that article! That sounds like great advice except that I can do about 15 bicep curls with the 15 lb. dumbbells but no more than 4 with the 20 lbs.  I wish my gym had 17.5 lbs. like my last one did!


----------



## webnek

huesos said:


> @webnek, I read bodybuilding.com quite regularly but have yet to see that article! That sounds like great advice except that I can do about 15 bicep curls with the 15 lb. dumbbells but no more than 4 with the 20 lbs.  I wish my gym had 17.5 lbs. like my last one did!


Those videos are older and buried here is the link:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm

It sounds like your gym is smaller? If free weights is your only option and you've got few weight choices to choose from here are some here are some ideas off the top of my head that can help you move beyond your plateau.

Mix up your bicep curl exercises from week to week. Bicep curls standing; seated; concentrated curls on a bench; on an exercise ball. 

Add hammer curls. Works the lobes in a different way and will strengthen stabilizer muscles that will help improve your bicep strength and size.

Add reverse grip pull ups. If pull ups are hard for you then stand on a chair and cheat. Or use a pull up assist machine.

Muscles are stronger on the negative so you'll fail on the positive first. With bicep curls, the positive is the lift and the negative is the lowering of the weight. So you can easily increase your four rep max by doing alternating curls while standing, and once you get to four reps on both arms, then for each following rep cheat with your back and safely jerk up the dumbbell and hold it there for a moment before lowering the dumbbell (the negative) as -slow- as you can. Repeat this until you cheat on the positive and when you try to lower the dumbbell slowly your arm just gives out. This is true muscle failure. If you're quitting at four reps because you can't lift it, you've still not truly failed that muscle. Failure sets are best handled with a spotter that can help you cheat on your positives so you can then fail on the negative, but the method I've described above works as long as you use common sense and body awareness.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOffspring

@webnek 
Woow, this is some golden advice! 
I will definitely be trying this out, today is bicep day so I'm in luck. :happy: Thanks!


----------



## webnek

Hey folks. I'm the last person to turn fan boy but if you're thinking of buying a rack of dumbbells then I would urge you to consider the bowflex adjustable dumbells. Here is a photo of my setup including them.










They work by "dialing in" the weight you want while they're sitting on their base. Then you lift them out and only the discs that add up to the weight selected are attached to the dumbbell. It's a brilliant design.

You can find the 10 to 50lb versions at any big box sporting goods store. If you're a bit beyond 50lb dumbbells for many exercises as I am, you can order the 10 to 90lb versions on Amazon. They're not cheap, but are far less expensive than a rack of standard dumbbells. And they take up far less room.

The only caveat is that the dumbbells are slightly wider than fixed weight dumbbells so certain seated bench exercises must be performed standing but otherwise they're AMAZING.

Anyway, I thought I would provide this testimonial in case anyone else was thinking about buying some free weights for their home!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor

webnek said:


> Hey folks. I'm the last person to turn fan boy but if you're thinking of buying a rack of dumbbells then I would urge you to consider the bowflex adjustable dumbells. Here is a photo of my setup including them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work by "dialing in" the weight you want while they're sitting on their base. Then you lift them out and only the discs that add up to the weight selected are attached to the dumbbell. It's a brilliant design.
> 
> You can find the 10 to 50lb versions at any big box sporting goods store. If you're a bit beyond 50lb dumbbells for many exercises as I am, you can order the 10 to 90lb versions on Amazon. They're not cheap, but are far less expensive than a rack of standard dumbbells. And they take up far less room.
> 
> The only caveat is that the dumbbells are slightly wider than fixed weight dumbbells so certain seated bench exercises must be performed standing but otherwise they're AMAZING.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would provide this testimonial in case anyone else was thinking about buying some free weights for their home!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


My brother has a set too! They are amazing. I love using them.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

If 'weight' is gained during a woman's Totm, will it eventually go afterwards? :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## webnek

isingthebodyelectric said:


> If 'weight' is gained during a woman's Totm, will it eventually go afterwards? :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


I'm not a female, but many of my lady friends have told me their water weight increases leading up to the totm and then decreases afterwards.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fihe

webnek said:


> I'm not a female, but many of my lady friends have told me their water weight increases leading up to the totm and then decreases afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yes, I as a female can confirm that this is true.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

How's it possible to gain 2 pounds in one day?!


----------



## webnek

isingthebodyelectric said:


> How's it possible to gain 2 pounds in one day?!


Water weight? If you eat a high sodium meal or drink a high sodium beverage your body will retain more water until your sodium level normalizes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

webnek said:


> Water weight? If you eat a high sodium meal or drink a high sodium beverage your body will retain more water until your sodium level normalizes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I thought so but I can't think of what it was that I might've eaten or drank that had a high amount of sodium in it.


----------



## Coburn

killerB said:


> Personally, no. I would get a clean bill from the doc. Of course it is up to you. It is entirely possible you just really sprained it horribly, and need some stregthening, but you need to, or at least you should, get it checked out first.


Well I went to the doctor, and the results were fucking weird. He just told me to take aleve twice a day and go swimming for exercise instead.

After twisting my ankle around a bit (I told him it only hurt when I stretched it for long periods or put it in a hard impact situation, such as running), he just kicked back in a chair and said it was strained and I should just go about my life and expect it to get better in another six months.

I'm no medical professional, but advertising I take aleve twice a day for six months seems a bit crazy to me.

Can you offer any insight?

I appreciate your help so far with this. It means a lot.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Red Panda said:


> An easy way to know how many calories to eat is to calculate your needs with a calculator (like this) then subtract ~500 kcal which is a good amount for noticeable weight loss but not extreme (around 2-3 kg/month). This way the chances of malnutrition are less, just make sure you eat enough vegetables, fruit and protein. I'd suggest you find a way to eat that can be sustained for life, because if you do a crash diet and then start eating normally, you will very likely gain weight again.


I'm not intending to crash diet, I think 1200/1300 calories isn't too bad and I don't feel I need to go over that. I get what you mean though, many people binge after a diet and I've had cravings but I've resisted them thus far.


----------



## Red Panda

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I'm not intending to crash diet, I think 1200/1300 calories isn't too bad and I don't feel I need to go over that. I get what you mean though, many people binge after a diet and I've had cravings but I've resisted them thus far.


Personally 1200-1300 is a good amount for me too for weight loss. However, the point is to calculate according to your needs. If your needs were say, 2500-3000kcal normally and you would go to 1200 well it would be a bit drastic. If 1200-1300 kcals satisfy your hunger it's a good sign that you're eating okay (as long as it's balanced), assuming you're not taking appetite suppressants like coffee or tobacco.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Red Panda said:


> Personally 1200-1300 is a good amount for me too for weight loss. However, the point is to calculate according to your needs. If your needs were say, 2500-3000kcal normally and you would go to 1200 well it would be a bit drastic. If 1200-1300 kcals satisfy your hunger it's a good sign that you're eating okay (as long as it's balanced), assuming you're not taking appetite suppressants like coffee or tobacco.


Nope don't smoke nor drink caffeinated drinks usually. Sometimes have decaf but that's still not good I guess. But thanks for your advice


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

What's the correct way to run? Everytime I do, I feel like I look silly cause I don't run properly or something. Visions of Phoebe from Friends lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nednerb

Dat pose running.

Basically its running on the balls of your feet as opposed to heel striking on every step. Its the same way you would run without shoes; makes for less impact on the knees and allows your feet to work properly by using the fascia and small muscles in your feet as a spring.

START SLOW! It can take time to re-train your feet to get used to it.


----------



## webnek

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I meant for a diet, to eat around that every day for weight loss. And I only exercise about once or twice a week so I wouldn't need that many calories right?


USDA recommends an average of 12 calories per pound of current body weight to maintain that weight with a sedentary lifestyle. One pound of body fat is something like 3500 calories of stored energy. So if you ate ten calories per pound of body weight for example and you weighted 200 then if you ate 200x10=2000 calories then that would be a 400 calorie deficit and you'd lose 2lbs a month. You'd need to fine tune it to suit your physiology.

Also if you derived around 45% of your calories from protein then you'd lose weight faster.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Panda

Should I buy a kettlebell if I want to work out at home? I'm newb.


----------



## webnek

Red Panda said:


> Should I buy a kettlebell if I want to work out at home? I'm newb.


If you planned on designing a training program that incorporated them, then sure 

I guess the questions I have is, what are your goals? Improve cardio? Increase strength? Lose weight? And what of those are the top priorities?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Panda

webnek said:


> If you planned on designing a training program that incorporated them, then sure
> 
> I guess the questions I have is, what are your goals? Improve cardio? Increase strength? Lose weight? And what of those are the top priorities?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I'd like to become stronger and lose weight, for cardio I prefer walking since I live on a hill so it's easy to do a good workout just by walking the dog. I thought that kettlebell is a good alternative to do squats and deadlifts because I don't have room for a bar. So I'm thinking of getting a ~15kg to do those exercises at home and maybe a lighter one to do classic kettlebell exercises.


----------



## Credible Cat

Red Panda said:


> I'd like to become stronger and lose weight, for cardio I prefer walking since I live on a hill so it's easy to do a good workout just by walking the dog. I thought that kettlebell is a good alternative to do squats and deadlifts because I don't have room for a bar. So I'm thinking of getting a ~15kg to do those exercises at home and maybe a lighter one to do classic kettlebell exercises.


There are a ton of at home exercises you can do with a 15kg kettlebell. Potentially working out... everything really. Personal favorites are figure 8's, front squats, and get-up's. As far as cardio, if you've got a hill, work your way towards sprinting up that sucker. Not sure how big the hill is, but I like to make a game of it. Divide the hill from bottom to top into 4 and sprint to the first quarter point, jog back, sprint to the second, and so on. Once you make it to the top, walk down and take a rest. See if you feel like doing another set after that or not.

Just a recommendation, sprinting is great for losing weight.


----------



## Red Panda

Credible Cat said:


> There are a ton of at home exercises you can do with a 15kg kettlebell. Potentially working out... everything really. Personal favorites are figure 8's, front squats, and get-up's. As far as cardio, if you've got a hill, work your way towards sprinting up that sucker. Not sure how big the hill is, but I like to make a game of it. Divide the hill from bottom to top into 4 and sprint to the first quarter point, jog back, sprint to the second, and so on. Once you make it to the top, walk down and take a rest. See if you feel like doing another set after that or not.
> 
> Just a recommendation, sprinting is great for losing weight.


I don't think I could sprint uphill, I'm not that fit  I just try to increase my pace if I have enough energy and during the last years I've increased my endurance quite a bit. The only issue that I have is my low blood pressure, it drops sometimes to the point where I feel light headed and have to lie down, so going uphill very fast is probably not a very good idea at least not right now. I think I should increase my salt intake but it's not easy because I'm not used to adding salt on my plate and don't find it to my taste. Thanks for your suggestion though, I haven't thought it and maybe sometime I'll do it.


----------



## Credible Cat

Red Panda said:


> I don't think I could sprint uphill, I'm not that fit  I just try to increase my pace if I have enough energy and during the last years I've increased my endurance quite a bit. The only issue that I have is my low blood pressure, it drops sometimes to the point where I feel light headed and have to lie down, so going uphill very fast is probably not a very good idea at least not right now. I think I should increase my salt intake but it's not easy because I'm not used to adding salt on my plate and don't find it to my taste. Thanks for your suggestion though, I haven't thought it and maybe sometime I'll do it.


No worries! I understand the concern with elevating your heart rate too much. Best of luck to you! It's worth the pain. :laughing:


----------



## webnek

Red Panda said:


> I'd like to become stronger and lose weight, for cardio I prefer walking since I live on a hill so it's easy to do a good workout just by walking the dog. I thought that kettlebell is a good alternative to do squats and deadlifts because I don't have room for a bar. So I'm thinking of getting a ~15kg to do those exercises at home and maybe a lighter one to do classic kettlebell exercises.


Kettle bell would work for cardio. I might also suggest a pull up bar that hangs in a doorway. If you can't do pull ups yet you can place a chair underneath and do cheater pull ups. Pull ups are a very good upper body exercise that works back, chest and arms. You can also hang from the bar and do knee raises.

To start with you don't even need equipment. You can do push ups, crunches, lunges, etc, without any gear at all. The most important thing is to do some homework, design a routine, and then stick to the routine. If you design a routine and your goal is to work out three days a week then pick those days (Monday, Wednesday, Friday for example) and then do the routine. Don't think, oh, I'm tired or stressed today so I'll skip working out. Skipping is the doorway to just quitting, which I think 9 out of 10 people do after a few weeks, judging by the number of neglected workout gear my friends have stuffed into closets and garages 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

If you hit a weight loss plateau, can you still break out of it with little exercise or do you need it to accelerate out of it?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nednerb

isingthebodyelectric said:


> If you hit a weight loss plateau, can you still break out of it with little exercise or do you need it to accelerate out of it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


It really depends on your body composition, but more then likely no. 

As a girl, if you are running in the 15-20% bodyfat range you are more then likely in a good spot and will just want to begin working out more. Building muscle burns fat faster then nearly anything else, ntm the bigger the muscle gets the harder it is for far to continue kicking around because the muscle is constantly using that additional fat as energy.

If you are running a hight body fat % but are in the weight range you want to be in you are in a "skinny-fat" phase and you will want to get your diet a little more dialed in as it will begin to cut your bodyfat %. Stick to whole foods and begin cutting out grains as much as possible. The big key though is to continue making sure you are getting ENOUGH calories because if you are running too high of a deficit and working out, your body will actually react by storing more fat, this is called adaptive thermogenisis.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Hi, I was wondering if this is a good work out schedule?
Mon-Wed-fri-Sat-Sun gym, Thurs & Tues rest
Gym:
5-10 min warm up (jogging/efx)
5 min stretching

Using 15kg dumbbells:
10x squats 
10x split squats
10x jump lunges
20x dumbbell side bends
(repeat 3x with 30 second rest between)

Using 10-12.5kg:
12x shoulder press
15x bicep curls
15x chest press
(repeat 2x with 1 min rest between)

cardio:
5 mins on each:
rowing machine (15secs fast, 45 slow x5)
bike (20 secs fast, 40 slow x5)
efx/treadmill (2mins fast, 1 min slow, 2 mins fast)

core:
20x reverse crunches
10x crunches
30 sec plank
30 sec pushup plank

warm down 5-10 mins efx/treadmill
stretch 5 mins

*Any advice on improving this?*


----------



## nednerb

*Are these workouts being done in a split, ie: Monday (legs), Wednesday (arms), Friday (Cardio)?

Id recommend working out Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and doing your cardio Tuesday, Thursday and take the weekend to rest. Dont do hard cardio on your Tuesday, Thursday and something light on the weekends. You will force an adaptation pretty quickly this way.*

Mon-Wed-fri-Sat-Sun gym, Thurs & Tues rest
Gym:
5-10 min warm up (jogging/efx)
5 min stretching

*Spend more time working on your mobility and creating more flexibility, check out some of the stuff on Mobility Wod They have tons of free stuff and lots of great mobility stuff.

I dont recommend jogging for your warm up, I prefer to do something directly related to my workout or goals. Whether its doing some high jumps or whatever. But the real key is to warm up the stuff that needs warming up and maybe work on some skill work.*

Using 15kg dumbbells:
10x squats 
10x split squats
10x jump lunges
20x dumbbell side bends
(repeat 3x with 30 second rest between)'

*Looks fine, but dont dictate the weight, work on upping your weight 5 to 10 lb every week. Gotta make progress. I would also recommend factoring in some form of deadlift to really make sure youre hitting your hamstrings. Some barbell work is always good, factoring in some front squats or high-bar back squats would be huge. Kettlebell swings are also awesome.
*

Using 10-12.5kg:
12x shoulder press
15x bicep curls
15x chest press
(repeat 2x with 1 min rest between)

*Same as above. Just work on increasing that weight. I would also recommend some barbell work as the barbell forces you to create tension off a fixed object and can really help you get that shoulder in a good movement pattern. *

cardio:
5 mins on each:
rowing machine (15secs fast, 45 slow x5)
bike (20 secs fast, 40 slow x5)
efx/treadmill (2mins fast, 1 min slow, 2 mins fast)

*I dont know a ton about cardio, but if this fits with your goals go for it. *

core:
20x reverse crunches
10x crunches
30 sec plank
30 sec pushup plank

*I dont like crunches because it forces your back into a pretty nasty rounded position. You get a good squeeze on your abs but there are better workouts that do more. I would recommend side bridges to work on your obliques along with side raises. Bicycles are really good but require some coordination. If you really want to challenge yourself, work on some leg circles or knee outs. *

warm down 5-10 mins efx/treadmill
stretch 5 mins

*Dont bother with the treadmill, just go stretch some more and work on really fixing some mobility now that you're all warm and gooey. This is also the best time to do some skill work. *

The big key to any program is sticking to it. For the first 4 weeks you will see gains but that is mostly neural, you are aiming to continue with it for 6 to 12 weeks and if you are still plateauing at that mark, it may be time to adjust your program. Always make sure you are factoring in some variety as well, the more variety, the easier it is to continue making gains. When I say variety I mean the same exercise just a different way, like instead of just deadlifts, you do them from a deficit or with a snatch grip, etc.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

nednerb said:


> It really depends on your body composition, but more then likely no.


No to which part?


----------



## nednerb

isingthebodyelectric said:


> No to which part?


This part:

*can you still break out of it with little exercise*

Once youve hit a weight loss plateau from solely eating, its time to begin factoring exercise. "Jump starting" your bodyu out of it isnt really a real thing. Continuously excercising will increase your metabolism but it takes a full training cycle (call it 6-12 weeks).


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

nednerb said:


> This part:
> 
> *can you still break out of it with little exercise*
> 
> Once youve hit a weight loss plateau from solely eating, its time to begin factoring exercise. "Jump starting" your bodyu out of it isnt really a real thing. Continuously excercising will increase your metabolism but it takes a full training cycle (call it 6-12 weeks).


Okay thanks. Sucks. I'm not able to do a lot of exercise but I guess I should start really trying if I want to keep losing consistently.


----------



## nednerb

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Okay thanks. Sucks. I'm not able to do a lot of exercise but I guess I should start really trying if I want to keep losing consistently.


Definitely understandable. Especially with how busy we can all be.

Is it a matter of lack of time or ability??

A really intense 15 or 20 interval session is the best route to burn fat as it continues to do so after the workout itself. It will also help to build that muscle, which as said perviously bigger muscles = less fat.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

nednerb said:


> Definitely understandable. Especially with how busy we can all be.
> 
> Is it a matter of lack of time or ability??
> 
> A really intense 15 or 20 interval session is the best route to burn fat as it continues to do so after the workout itself. It will also help to build that muscle, which as said perviously bigger muscles = less fat.


Both really. I'm not at all athletic. Do exercise bikes help?


----------



## nednerb

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Both really. I'm not at all athletic. Do exercise bikes help?


Ichhh exercise bikes.

Ha ha ha ha, they are fine, but there are so many other things you can do. 

Learning proper movement habits is the biggest thing and it doesnt take too long to sort a lot of it out.

I recommend checking the tutorials out on Gymnastics WOD. The progressions are easy to follow and Carl uses great movement cues. He also has some really basic WODs (workout of the day) that you can use that are not that long but can still get you moving and burning.

Getting to know and understand your body is a truly fantastic experience especially for us N's where it is not that easy. We have to work a lot harder for it, but we have better appreciation for our bodies in the long run that way. 

Your body has been developed over millions of years to work efficiently for 105 years, and the more you move incorrectly with it and as one of my coaches stated, "keep cashing checks your body cant write," eventually its gonna crap out.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

nednerb said:


> Ichhh exercise bikes.
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, they are fine, but there are so many other things you can do.
> 
> Learning proper movement habits is the biggest thing and it doesnt take too long to sort a lot of it out.
> 
> I recommend checking the tutorials out on Gymnastics WOD. The progressions are easy to follow and Carl uses great movement cues. He also has some really basic WODs (workout of the day) that you can use that are not that long but can still get you moving and burning.


I can dance lol is Xumba effective? lol


----------



## nednerb

.... are you:

a) Middle aged
b) Michelle Obama

If you are neither of these things... then no.


----------



## Purrfessor

tine said:


> Hi, I was wondering if this is a good work out schedule?
> Mon-Wed-fri-Sat-Sun gym, Thurs & Tues rest
> Gym:
> 5-10 min warm up (jogging/efx)
> 5 min stretching
> 
> Using 15kg dumbbells:
> 10x squats
> 10x split squats
> 10x jump lunges
> 20x dumbbell side bends
> (repeat 3x with 30 second rest between)
> 
> Using 10-12.5kg:
> 12x shoulder press
> 15x bicep curls
> 15x chest press
> (repeat 2x with 1 min rest between)
> 
> cardio:
> 5 mins on each:
> rowing machine (15secs fast, 45 slow x5)
> bike (20 secs fast, 40 slow x5)
> efx/treadmill (2mins fast, 1 min slow, 2 mins fast)
> 
> core:
> 20x reverse crunches
> 10x crunches
> 30 sec plank
> 30 sec pushup plank
> 
> warm down 5-10 mins efx/treadmill
> stretch 5 mins
> 
> *Any advice on improving this?*


To further add from the other response, it seems you are missing tricep and back work. You can hit these areas with only dumbbells if you wish but there are other ways to hit them as well. For triceps you could do reverse dips or side-tri-rises. Pull-ups also do wonders for your back.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Double post


----------



## Tad Cooper

nednerb said:


> *Are these workouts being done in a split, ie: Monday (legs), Wednesday (arms), Friday (Cardio)?
> 
> Id recommend working out Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and doing your cardio Tuesday, Thursday and take the weekend to rest. Dont do hard cardio on your Tuesday, Thursday and something light on the weekends. You will force an adaptation pretty quickly this way.*
> 
> _I was actually doing them in one session (for about an hour). Would you recommend splitting? I kind of like around an hour work out because then I actually feel like I've done stuff. What sort of stuff should be done to stop adapting too fast?
> _
> Mon-Wed-fri-Sat-Sun gym, Thurs & Tues rest
> Gym:
> 5-10 min warm up (jogging/efx)
> 5 min stretching
> 
> *Spend more time working on your mobility and creating more flexibility, check out some of the stuff on Mobility Wod They have tons of free stuff and lots of great mobility stuff.*
> _That site seems really good, but __it's a little bit confusing, any advice how to use it?
> _
> I dont recommend jogging for your warm up, I prefer to do something directly related to my workout or goals. Whether its doing some high jumps or whatever. But the real key is to warm up the stuff that needs warming up and maybe work on some skill work.
> 
> Using 15kg dumbbells:
> 10x squats
> 10x split squats
> 10x jump lunges
> 20x dumbbell side bends
> (repeat 3x with 30 second rest between)'
> 
> *Looks fine, but dont dictate the weight, work on upping your weight 5 to 10 lb every week. Gotta make progress. I would also recommend factoring in some form of deadlift to really make sure youre hitting your hamstrings. Some barbell work is always good, factoring in some front squats or high-bar back squats would be huge. Kettlebell swings are also awesome.
> *_Thanks that sounds good. Yeah I'm just using that for now! How fast should I progress?_
> 
> Using 10-12.5kg:
> 12x shoulder press
> 15x bicep curls
> 15x chest press
> (repeat 2x with 1 min rest between)
> 
> *Same as above. Just work on increasing that weight. I would also recommend some barbell work as the barbell forces you to create tension off a fixed object and can really help you get that shoulder in a good movement pattern. *
> _Would there be a way to do it with dumbbells or is the barbell essential?
> _
> cardio:
> 5 mins on each:
> rowing machine (15secs fast, 45 slow x5)
> bike (20 secs fast, 40 slow x5)
> efx/treadmill (2mins fast, 1 min slow, 2 mins fast)
> 
> *I dont know a ton about cardio, but if this fits with your goals go for it. *
> 
> core:
> 20x reverse crunches
> 10x crunches
> 30 sec plank
> 30 sec pushup plank
> 
> *I dont like crunches because it forces your back into a pretty nasty rounded position. You get a good squeeze on your abs but there are better workouts that do more. I would recommend side bridges to work on your obliques along with side raises. Bicycles are really good but require some coordination. If you really want to challenge yourself, work on some leg circles or knee outs. *
> _Thanks that's awesome! How many would someone who hasnt done many of those do?
> _
> warm down 5-10 mins efx/treadmill
> stretch 5 mins
> 
> *Dont bother with the treadmill, just go stretch some more and work on really fixing some mobility now that you're all warm and gooey. This is also the best time to do some skill work. *
> 
> The big key to any program is sticking to it. For the first 4 weeks you will see gains but that is mostly neural, you are aiming to continue with it for 6 to 12 weeks and if you are still plateauing at that mark, it may be time to adjust your program. Always make sure you are factoring in some variety as well, the more variety, the easier it is to continue making gains. When I say variety I mean the same exercise just a different way, like instead of just deadlifts, you do them from a deficit or with a snatch grip, etc.


<br>Thanks for the advice! What sort of stuff would you say makes good variety in your experience/opinion?
Also, what sort of stuff is skill work? 




Stelliferous said:


> To further add from the other response, it seems you are missing tricep and back work. You can hit these areas with only dumbbells if you wish but there are other ways to hit them as well. For triceps you could do reverse dips or side-tri-rises. Pull-ups also do wonders for your back.


Thanks those sound good!


----------



## webnek

tine said:


> Hi, I was wondering if this is a good work out schedule?
> Mon-Wed-fri-Sat-Sun gym, Thurs & Tues rest
> Gym:
> 5-10 min warm up (jogging/efx)
> 5 min stretching
> 
> Using 15kg dumbbells:
> 10x squats
> 10x split squats
> 10x jump lunges
> 20x dumbbell side bends
> (repeat 3x with 30 second rest between)
> 
> Using 10-12.5kg:
> 12x shoulder press
> 15x bicep curls
> 15x chest press
> (repeat 2x with 1 min rest between)
> 
> cardio:
> 5 mins on each:
> rowing machine (15secs fast, 45 slow x5)
> bike (20 secs fast, 40 slow x5)
> efx/treadmill (2mins fast, 1 min slow, 2 mins fast)
> 
> core:
> 20x reverse crunches
> 10x crunches
> 30 sec plank
> 30 sec pushup plank
> 
> warm down 5-10 mins efx/treadmill
> stretch 5 mins
> 
> *Any advice on improving this?*


I think other people went over the details well enough, but one thing jumps out at me and that's stretching prior to working out. That is something that's been debunked by research over the past decade or so. Stretching prior to working out has empirically proven to increase the risk of injury. Stretching if it's integrated should take place after training, not before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## nednerb

*I was actually doing them in one session (for about an hour). Would you recommend splitting? I kind of like around an hour work out because then I actually feel like I've done stuff. What sort of stuff should be done to stop adapting too fast?*

Its up to you, but I think what you could do is factor in some full body stuff on both days and that will always help cover you. Some full body stuff are front squats, kettlebell swings, deadlifts, olympic lifts and gymnastics stuff if you're feeling saucy. With a full warm up and cool down it should put you between 90 minutes and 2 hours depending. I wouldnt recommend worrying about adapting too fast, you wont; as long as youre making progress thats what matters. If you stop making progress then maybe its time to start looking at your progress but consistency in work habit is the key.

*That site seems really good, but it's a little bit confusing, any advice how to use it?*

The best is just the youtube page; couldnt get to it at work before. Here are some of my favorite "warm-ups" for lower and upper body:












*Thanks that sounds good. Yeah I'm just using that for now! How fast should I progress?
*

As fast as you need to. Every week, try and go up weight. I recommend doing your first set at the weight you know you can do, then go up to the next size and do as many as you can. Id say if you're hitting anywhere between 8-12 thats the weight you should work with until you're back up to 12 reps, rinse and repeat. 

*Would there be a way to do it with dumbbells or is the barbell essential?*

There are a lot of opinions that differ on this but I am of the idea that learning to use the barbell yields certain "functional" strength that free-weights simply cannot supply. You see, free-weights require all your stabilizer muscles to work to fight gravity and the weight, the shoulder has a very hard time getting a strong shoulder position (externally rotated, back of socket) when it has to continuously fight those stabilizers. When you are using a barbell you have a fixed object to create "torque" off of; this allows you to get that socket tight and in a good position this in turn forces a lot of other muscles and motor units to be recruited because most barbell movements require more core and trunk stability then a standard free-weight movement. More muscle recruitment = more work = more gainz


*Thanks that's awesome! How many would someone who hasnt done many of those do?*

For the leg lifts and leg circles, see how many you can do in 30s without letting your lower back come up off the ground; from there simply round up the number to a rep of 5, ie: you do 7 your first day, aim for 10 the next. 

For the bicycle, try and do 30; the key is to get the rhythm going and be patient. Work on keeping a tight core and even pace as opposed to flopping all over the place. 

In regards to skill work, Im referring to bodyweight exercises and gymnastics style movements. Simply working on some of the scaled down movements like planks and headstands to trying muscle ups and stuff. It doesnt have to be too taxing just fun things you can try out. 

Variety wise, you can play with the rhythm and pacing as well as vary how you actually do the exercise. In a squat, you can go slow on the way down (eccentric), hold in the hole; varying the pace can really increase the difficulty and recruit more muscle to fight the strain. There are also a lot of variations of most workouts and its always fun to try different ones out, some for squats are: 

-goblet
-overhead (one-hand kettlebell, or dumbell)
-front squat
-back squat

You can use a lot of similar variations in lunges to really mess things up. For the upper body stuff, you can do it standing, sitting, or on an incline.


----------



## koalaroo

I haven't been hungry lately, and i'm pretty sure my system is in starvation mode. How do I shock it back into fat burning mode?


----------



## webnek

koalaroo said:


> I haven't been hungry lately, and i'm pretty sure my system is in starvation mode. How do I shock it back into fat burning mode?


Eat four to six small meals a day. In this way, you're not stuffing yourself but providing required nutrients in small portions. You'll kick yourself out of ketosis and at the same time you'll mitigate the risk of insulin spikes which carries with it additional pitfalls. Take your current body weight, multiply it by 12 if you're not working out. Then if you're eating six meals, divide body weight x 12 / 6 and that's what you should set your caloric goal for each meal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Playful Proxy

Err...I'm probably not doing my body any favors. My diet consists of coffee, sweet tea, and fast food mostly. I often skip lunch or dinner (generally not both in the same day), and replace with a Mountain Dew or some caffeine if I need it for studies. So question: How screwed am I future-wise? I think I've been losing weight and I'm on the brink between underweight and average in terms of BMI.

I'm often either too busy with stuff after I get home from work or class to eat and never get around to it. What can I do to improve things a bit? I've very recently been coming home for just long enough to get 2 hours and sleep.


----------



## nednerb

Signify said:


> Err...I'm probably not doing my body any favors. My diet consists of coffee, sweet tea, and fast food mostly. I often skip lunch or dinner (generally not both in the same day), and replace with a Mountain Dew or some caffeine if I need it for studies. So question: How screwed am I future-wise? I think I've been losing weight and I'm on the brink between underweight and average in terms of BMI.
> 
> I'm often either too busy with stuff after I get home from work or class to eat and never get around to it. What can I do to improve things a bit? I've very recently been coming home for just long enough to get 2 hours and sleep.


Your cashin' checks your body wont be able to write forever.

Treat that shit with some respect and make eating a priority, thats all you can do. Your gonna sap your adrenals pretty quickly. 

I am very busy as well and rarely get to sit down to eat a full meal, but I drink a lot of protein-esque shakes. This is gonna sound gross, but try mixing butter and coconut oil into your coffee; gives it a really great creamy consistency and dumps a massive amount of calories in your system. Depending on the tea it can help that as well. In the mornings I will have two cups of "butter-coffee" and thats dropping between 6-800 calories into your system quickly. When I get home I will make a protein shake, heres what I will throw into it:
-MCT or coconut oil
-coconut milk
- protein
- peanut butter
- banana, or other fruit
- 1/4 avocado
- nutracleanse, its a fiber additive and also contains a ton of magnesium

With a shake like that you are looking at around 1000 calories depending, and between that and the coffee your hitting around 2000; a solid meal thrown in there will keep you covered as long as you arent too active. Plus getting your body onto a diet where it uses fat as energy as opposed to sugar as energy will really help your body get itself sorted out. 

Id also recommend looking into this stuff called "soylent". It just got FDA approval and its basically this milky liquid that covers all your nutrition for the day. Buddy developed it while he was in school because he had a hard time finding time to eat. Vice had an article on it awhile back.


----------



## birdsintrees

One of my shoulders (right) is giving me grief while doing weights (especially chest presses and shoulder presses) and it seems to have less mobility than my other shoulder. (IE> when doing a tricep stretch and reaching with other arm from below to clasp hands together, I can do that with my right reaching from above, left reaching from below but not the other way around) It sort of goes down into a stiffness of the elbow on that side as well.

> Any tips on how to improve this?


----------



## Purrfessor

Zoof said:


> One of my shoulders (right) is giving me grief while doing weights (especially chest presses and shoulder presses) and it seems to have less mobility than my other shoulder. (IE> when doing a tricep stretch and reaching with other arm from below to clasp hands together, I can do that with my right reaching from above, left reaching from below but not the other way around) It sort of goes down into a stiffness of the elbow on that side as well.
> 
> > Any tips on how to improve this?


This happens to me as well. I believe the problem resides in the strength and development of your tricep muscle nearby. Your shoulder is bearing more than its fair share of weight. Either reduce the weight and increase the reps or increase the strength of your triceps. If you do train your tricep look into your form because some tricep exercises require precision with form and are rather difficult to perform without pre-existing tricep strength. Form is critical with triceps so you may have to use lower weight.


----------



## Red Panda

How do I recover from a strain injury? It's not serious as there isn't bruising (at least visible), but it's stiff, slightly swollen and hurts when I move it as I did when I injured it. How do I begin exercising again?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Signify said:


> Err...I'm probably not doing my body any favors. My diet consists of coffee, sweet tea, and fast food mostly. I often skip lunch or dinner (generally not both in the same day), and replace with a Mountain Dew or some caffeine if I need it for studies. So question: How screwed am I future-wise? I think I've been losing weight and I'm on the brink between underweight and average in terms of BMI.
> 
> I'm often either too busy with stuff after I get home from work or class to eat and never get around to it. What can I do to improve things a bit? I've very recently been coming home for just long enough to get 2 hours and sleep.


You're _really _not doing yourself any favours with all of that sugar. Sugar is _not _a meal replacement.

Most people say that you should go out and buy vegetables, cut 'em up, and put them in the fridge so they're ready to be used straight away on the pan, but I'm realistic. I know what it's like to be lazy and want to spend all of one's time on special interests instead of health. That's a bit different than being busy with school, but either way-- Time is being prioritized away from food.

That said-- I was able to keep up a pretty good regimen of doing the above without a problem.

I'm not sure about your living situation as a student, but if able, I'd suggest using a blender for smoothies and making sure to add some kind of protein (Such as protein powders). Your current diet sounds like it's enormously lacking in calcium, leafy green things, other colourful vegetables, protein, complex carbohydrates, and healthy fats.

If you absolutely _need_ to eat on the run, there's always unsalted, purely natural nuts and seeds of any kind. They give you a lot of healthy calories in the form of nutrients, vitamins and happy fats.

Also-- If you find yourself at a store, needing to buy food-- In a pinch, be on the look out for special types of yogurt that stress protein (15 - 20 g of protein for one meal seems sufficient for a female, 25 - 30 for a male?), with little fat. (Ah, little fat, you wonder?  Some fat's awesome for you. Some is not.)

Check out protein bars as well, they usually come packed with nutrients and vitamins, but watch out for sneaky unhealthy synthetic sweeteners. Avoid lengthy ingredient lists-- The simpler and more recognizable the ingredients are, the better.

Fruit salads are nice, eggs are splendid, baby carrots and cucumbers often come in snack packs. Dried fruit and nuts should be portioned appropriately-- They can be startlingly unhealthy if eaten in large quantities (And besides that, you'll hate yourself in the morning after you eat 2 bags of 300 g dried apricots, _believe me._)

If you don't know what to look for, when it comes to eating healthy, you'll miss it. But, the way you've been eating, time's no way to justify it. You need to learn healthy, so you don't hate yourself for not taking the initiative later. :kitteh:


----------



## Purrfessor

Red Panda said:


> How do I recover from a strain injury? It's not serious as there isn't bruising (at least visible), but it's stiff, slightly swollen and hurts when I move it as I did when I injured it. How do I begin exercising again?


Most sprains and strains heal within a few weeks. Just lay off stressing out the area for awhile. You don't want to complicate the problem further. Not sure where the strain is but say if it's near the wrist you could still exercise by running.


----------



## Red Panda

Stelliferous said:


> Most sprains and strains heal within a few weeks. Just lay off stressing out the area for awhile. You don't want to complicate the problem further. Not sure where the strain is but say if it's near the wrist you could still exercise by running.


It's the thigh, just above the knee, so I can't really exercise at all. It's better every day. So I'll just have to wait it out and when it stops hurting I'll just exercise as I did before? Don't need anything special?


----------



## Derange At 170

ephemereality said:


> Sure, but it depends on how fast you eat though?


True enough. Though I don't know exact numbers for that. But it's still true that appetite doesn't always correlate with caloric needs.



ephemereality said:


> Ugh, 3 months does seem very far away excluding the time it would take to bulk up. I am not that interested to bulk up too much either way. Is that a problem?


When I started bulking in September, I was looking to add mass for 1 year, then cut for 3 months. Take a break from cutting and cut down more I I have to (possibly up to 3 months if I have to). Results are rarely fast. Making progress though, keeps you motivated to sit through it all.

Guys are lean at up to 11/12% body fat (and even at 12% they can still have a pouch of fat on their gut). You won't get that low in 3 months when you have little muscle.



ephemereality said:


> 20% body fat? I guesstimate I'm around 20-25% right now.


If you are gonna slim down, get to 15% and then bulk. But then I'd still do a good weight lifting routine and calculate your nutritional needs and track your weight weekly.


----------



## Entropic

Derange At 170 said:


> True enough. Though I don't know exact numbers for that. But it's still true that appetite doesn't always correlate with caloric needs.


Well of course true in the sense that white carbs can create a stronger sense of appetite even though white carbs provide zero nutrition etc, but I'm of course thinking eating normally and regularly. 



> When I started bulking in September, I was looking to add mass for 1 year, then cut for 3 months. Take a break from cutting and cut down more I I have to (possibly up to 3 months if I have to). Results are rarely fast. Making progress though, keeps you motivated to sit through it all.
> 
> Guys are learn at up to 11/12% body fat (and even at 12% they can still have a pouch of fat on their gut). You won't get that low in 3 months when you have little muscle.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are gonna slim down, get to 15% and then bulk. But then I'd still do a good weight lifting routine and calculate your nutritional needs and track your weight weekly.


So in other words, still better to try to slim down? I looked into the 5x5 site you linked me and I might try to incorporate some of that into my current routine in my strength routine since at least the part about building strength makes sense (I honestly don't dare doing weight lifting because I have no partner to help me which I think is very important when you are a noobie that I am), though I'll likely focus more on the areas I want to offset the rest of my body i.e. shoulders and back. I'm building dumb muscles on my upper body anyway without doing much as it is right now.


----------



## Derange At 170

ephemereality said:


> Well of course true in the sense that white carbs can create a stronger sense of appetite even though white carbs provide zero nutrition etc, but I'm of course thinking eating normally and regularly.


Stress, sleep, mood, hormones all play a part as well. I've only recently started incorporating 'white carbs' in my diet again and I'm still not getting hungry!



ephemereality said:


> So in other words, still better to try to slim down?


Yes and no. 20 - 25 is in the unhealthy range for men, but healthy range for women and I don't know how far along your development you are. If you're far enough where male criteria apply to your body, I would cut down _to 15%_ (which is not lean like you want to be) so you won't get too fat on a bulk _and_ calorie partioning is better at lower bodyfat. Meaning, the more fat you have on your body, the more likely excess calories will turn into fat as well. Starting at a lower bodyfat. However, cutting down to 15%, unless you're lucky with your test and build muscle while burning fat at the same time.

But this is assuming you're actually in the 20 - 25 range too. Getting an accurate reading of your bodyfat would be beneficial.



ephemereality said:


> I looked into the 5x5 site you linked me and I might try to incorporate some of that into my current routine in my strength routine since at least the part about building strength makes sense (I honestly don't dare doing weight lifting because I have no partner to help me which I think is very important when you are a noobie that I am), though I'll likely focus more on the areas I want to offset the rest of my body i.e. shoulders and back. I'm building dumb muscles on my upper body anyway without doing much as it is right now.


It's a newbie program. You do it safely by sticking to form! I jumped into something similar as a newbie as well. My body's never been better.

A male body, with all those male hormones, will get you a male shape if you work them out. Deadlifts, rows and squats will work your back and shoulders. The bench will help you add upper body mass too. You wouldn't need to offset anything since your body will do it for you. Merely incorporating these exercises in yoru existing program will mess up this program. If you do the program as you're supposed to, following Medhi's form guidelines, you will get the male body you want!

Putting too much focus on one part of your body can create muscular imbalances, which can lead to tight muscles, bad posture, joint issues and a lot of other problems. A good male body is a balanced one.

I think the best advice I can give you is just wait until you're done developing to a male body before you do anything too drastic. Then cut down to 15% bodyfat and start bulking up slowly for a prolonged period of time. When you're done, slim down to the 9 - 12% bodyfat range.


----------



## Entropic

Derange At 170 said:


> Stress, sleep, mood, hormones all play a part as well. I've only recently started incorporating 'white carbs' in my diet again and I'm still not getting hungry!


Sure. 



> Yes and no. 20 - 25 is in the unhealthy range for men, but healthy range for women and I don't know how far along your development you are. If you're far enough where male criteria apply to your body, I would cut down _to 15%_ (which is not lean like you want to be) so you won't get too fat on a bulk _and_ calorie partioning is better at lower bodyfat. Meaning, the more fat you have on your body, the more likely excess calories will turn into fat as well. Starting at a lower bodyfat. However, cutting down to 15%, unless you're lucky with your test and build muscle while burning fat at the same time.
> 
> But this is assuming you're actually in the 20 - 25 range too. Getting an accurate reading of your bodyfat would be beneficial.


About one and a half month so not that much. The fairer comparison right now would be more like a teenage boy's. There's like no way to find information about this though, mostly because our body development doesn't quite follow a teenage boy's in terms of speed. I have a voice of a 15-16 year old which I got around 3 weeks in for example. It goes _a lot_ faster. 

Then there are other things that fat distribution takes more time based on the little info there is about it, but then there are guys who start working out right away as soon as they start HRT pretty much and apparently end up with great bodies though I don't know the time frame. Age of transition matters a lot too. I'm older already being 26, compared to those who start in their teenage years. 

As for actual body fat, how would one get a measurement of it that one can trust? 



> It's a newbie program. You do it safely by sticking to form! I jumped into something similar as a newbie as well. My body's never been better.


Yeah, I only skim-read and checked that intro video. I'll see what I can do about it. I feel that strength in general right now is an issue though. 



> A male body, with all those male hormones, will get you a male shape if you work them out.


I think the best way to simplify my body is that I have the natural hormonal levels of a male body so it is essentially male but fat (and to a degree, strength) distribution of a female one (or that was true in the beginning anyway). I definitely notice a big difference in mass and began noticing this about 2 weeks in, so I assume my body is roughly equal to a male's right now but on the frailer side but I've always been frail, even when I lived as a female. 



> Deadlifts, rows and squats will work your back and shoulders. The bench will help you add upper body mass too. You wouldn't need to offset anything since your body will do it for you. Merely incorporating these exercises in yoru existing program will mess up this program. If you do the program as you're supposed to, following Medhi's form guidelines, you will get the male body you want!


I was thinking more of trying to apply the logic of the program into my current exercises and then try to go from there and expand until I feel more comfortable starting with the actual exercise if that makes more sense. 



> Putting too much focus on one part of your body can create muscular imbalances, which can lead to tight muscles, bad posture, joint issues and a lot of other problems. A good male body is a balanced one.


Fair. Would not a balance of exercises be able to off-set this though? Like I also have this rubber band at home I use sometimes (I can't afford to buy weights etc plus I got nowhere to use them and neighbors would hate me), which would be good if you want to get more lean muscle mass?



> I think the best advice I can give you is just wait until you're done developing to a male body


Understandable but that won't happen because I'm too fucking impatient for that. I can't live longer with this body the way it's like right now and I've seen people who have done what I am doing and received results after they started so it's definitely possible but of course you can't treat it quite the same way because you need to be more careful due to tendons etc. 



> before you do anything too drastic. Then cut down to 15% bodyfat and start bulking up slowly for a prolonged period of time. When you're done, slim down to the 9 - 12% bodyfat range.


Yeah ok, so would you recommend then to just do some general exercise which is not necessarily extreme strength building while still working towards these goals?


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Is there a fitness guru age 30+ female who was able to get amazing abs when she had average abs prior to that? That's what I'm after and I want to make sure I'm doing it right. There is so much conflicting information out there.


----------



## Scruffy

Enfpleasantly said:


> Is there a fitness guru age 30+ female who was able to get amazing abs when she had average abs prior to that? That's what I'm after and I want to make sure I'm doing it right. There is so much conflicting information out there.


Ab appearance comes first and foremost with fat % on the body, followed by genetics. If you want abs, fat % needs to go down, crunches or other ab exercises will not make them appear. The exercise will give you baller-ass-abs after you've lost the amount of fat required to see them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Scruffy said:


> Ab appearance comes first and foremost with fat % on the body, followed by genetics. If you want abs, fat % needs to go down, crunches or other ab exercises will not make them appear. The exercise will give you baller-ass-abs after you've lost the amount of fat required to see them.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks!

The most conflicting information I've read (and heard from people) is in regard to diet. Pretty much all have said diet comes first, but some say no sugar, processed foods, etc. etc. and other people swear by simple moderation.

I'm losing body fat % via exercise and a diet consisting of moderation of better choices than what I was making before. I'm not sure just how strict I have to be with diet. I know people who live on eating tuna and chicken breast and I wonder how necessary that is?


----------



## Scruffy

I'm generally in the camp of moderation for dieting. There are obvious things one should lower their intake of, but ultimately, I feel that it is best to moderate. People simply eat too goddamn much. 

For the layperson, extreme diets are not necessary (I'm thinking of a hardcore bodybuilder diet as an example), you can get radical abs without living on pure tuna. 

As a guideline, go for 5 small meals a day (by nature, it limits snacking and hunger), eat more carbs in the morning than you do at night (and make sure you have some carbs in you before exercising), protein rich foods after you workout, and don't eat close to bedtime at all.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Is there an healthy amount of after workout pain? How do you tell the difference between "the burn" and pushing yourself too far?


----------



## nednerb

Red Panda said:


> I've never used a foam roller how do I use it?


Have a look at some of the stretches that kelly starrett uses on his youtube. Basically you are using the foam roller to well... roll out the muscle. Try and roll across the grain of the muscle as opposed to along the length. This will give you more results. But hurts like a bitch. It takes 2 minutes minimum to effect change on tissue so it may take some time. I have spent 10 or even 15 minutes per quad in nasty cases.


----------



## nednerb

Kazoo said:


> Is there an healthy amount of after workout pain? How do you tell the difference between "the burn" and pushing yourself too far?


Unless youre getting rhabdo... youre probably fine. 

If the pain lasts a couple days its fine, your body needs to adapt. If you go back the next week and do it again it wont hurt for as long. 

Now if the pain lasts 4 or 5 days and you start to see significant swelling in the muscle, go see a doctor. Mind you rhabdo is caused by extremely high repitition wokrouts, think 100's of pushups in a single workout.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

Hey freaks (of the fitness persuasion...)

I want to try running again. LSS.. I haven't done it for a very (20 years+) long time. I have excessive pronation causing plantar fascia pain.

I've seen some encouraging videos on low dye taping, and I'm not adverse to spending up to $150 on the proper shoes.

Here's my question... would you start out running on a treadmill rather than pavement? 

TIA


-ZDD


----------



## 7rr7s

Fell off the wagon pretty hard, and am just getting back into working out. Starting with just pushups to get back some of the muscle (I can't lift due to a disability) and am probably going to get some running shoes this week to get back into jogging. The goal is to get back some of my muscles in my arms and lose the weight in my stomach. Here are my questions:

1. I workout before breakfast, about 20 minutes calisthenics like squats, pushups, leg lifts ect. Should I be eating some carbs with breakfast to help put on muscle? My usual breakfast is 3-6 eggs, 5-7 slices of bacon, and a bowl of spinach. 

2. I drink alot of water throughout the day, but don't eat regularly. Some days just one meal. Should I be eating more smaller meals, or focus on eating less. Not sure where to start after @Promethea's thread on starvation. I'm fine with one or two meals a day and drinking lots of water by the way. Just wondering what the best route to go is.


Other information that might be helpful:

5'3. 130lbs. Workout before breakfast in the morning, and jog a mile at night. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Red Panda

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Fell off the wagon pretty hard, and am just getting back into working out. Starting with just pushups to get back some of the muscle (I can't lift due to a disability) and am probably going to get some running shoes this week to get back into jogging. The goal is to get back some of my muscles in my arms and lose the weight in my stomach. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. I workout before breakfast, about 20 minutes calisthenics like squats, pushups, leg lifts ect. Should I be eating some carbs with breakfast to help put on muscle? My usual breakfast is 3-6 eggs, 5-7 slices of bacon, and a bowl of spinach.
> 
> 2. I drink alot of water throughout the day, but don't eat regularly. Some days just one meal. Should I be eating more smaller meals, or focus on eating less. Not sure where to start after @Promethea's thread on starvation. I'm fine with one or two meals a day and drinking lots of water by the way. Just wondering what the best route to go is.
> 
> 
> Other information that might be helpful:
> 
> 5'3. 130lbs. Workout before breakfast in the morning, and jog a mile at night. Thanks in advance everyone.


Your breakfast has a lot of protein so I don't think you have to change something in your routine, except maybe a small carb snack before for less fatigue, but I'm not 100% sure about that.
If you want to put on muscles, you have to avoid catabolic phases, so you have to eat regularly (every 2-3 hours). It's very important because during catabolism, a small amount of muscle will be used to maintain glucose levels in the blood, so this will probably hinder your ability to put on muscle in the end. Also, it might be difficult to eat a surplus of calories if you only have 1-2 meals, so separating them in smaller meals throughout the day will help in that. I don't know if there are studies that show that meal frequency is not relevant to muscle building as long as you eat all that you need to build them, maybe someone can verify that.


----------



## Promethea

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Fell off the wagon pretty hard, and am just getting back into working out. Starting with just pushups to get back some of the muscle (I can't lift due to a disability) and am probably going to get some running shoes this week to get back into jogging. The goal is to get back some of my muscles in my arms and lose the weight in my stomach. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. I workout before breakfast, about 20 minutes calisthenics like squats, pushups, leg lifts ect. Should I be eating some carbs with breakfast to help put on muscle? My usual breakfast is 3-6 eggs, 5-7 slices of bacon, and a bowl of spinach.
> 
> 2. I drink alot of water throughout the day, but don't eat regularly. Some days just one meal. Should I be eating more smaller meals, or focus on eating less. Not sure where to start after @Promethea's thread on starvation. I'm fine with one or two meals a day and drinking lots of water by the way. Just wondering what the best route to go is.
> 
> 
> Other information that might be helpful:
> 
> 5'3. 130lbs. Workout before breakfast in the morning, and jog a mile at night. Thanks in advance everyone.



I'm going to link to a guy's story about having gone on vacation so he wasn't able to get to the gym, so all he did was body weight exercise and he actually built some mass: How to Stay in Shape While Traveling | Nerd Fitness


----------



## Promethea

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Hey freaks (of the fitness persuasion...)
> 
> I want to try running again. LSS.. I haven't done it for a very (20 years+) long time. I have excessive pronation causing plantar fascia pain.
> 
> I've seen some encouraging videos on low dye taping, and I'm not adverse to spending up to $150 on the proper shoes.
> 
> Here's my question... would you start out running on a treadmill rather than pavement?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> -ZDD


Have you talked to your doctor about this?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

> Have you talked to your doctor about this?


About the condition of my feet and getting back into running? Yes. 

About whether to run on a treadmill or the pavement? No. 

I was kinda hoping I'd find a jogging guru who would sway me one way or the other. It seems like a treadmill would give less shock than running on pavement, but I've never tried it and didn't want to spend any money (even on a used one) before checking opinions.


(plus, I really want to use this app: https://www.zombiesrungame.com )

:tongue:

-ZDD


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Is there a difference between doing 10 push ups fives times a day vs just doing 50 push ups once a day?

Does excercising throughout the day rather then all at once matter? Is it bad? Good?


----------



## nednerb

Kazoo said:


> Is there a difference between doing 10 push ups fives times a day vs just doing 50 push ups once a day?
> 
> Does excercising throughout the day rather then all at once matter? Is it bad? Good?


Yes and no. 

It really depends on what you are trying to accomplish. Doing 10 pushups five times over the course of a day probably wont do much but it is work none the less. It is allowing you to get more reps and that will allow you to learn to do the movement better but doing 50 pushups in a row will help you gain more endurance but you more then likely wont be able to do this in the first place without working up to it. 

Working out a whole bunch at once will jump-start your metabolism and will burn fat longer over the course of a day. Your body continues to burn through the energy it has to replenish all the ATP you burned in an intense workout. If you are trying to lose fat, work out doing a high intensity interval session and keep your reps between 12-15; this is working to build up your lactic threshold which is your ability to clear the lactic acid as it builds up in your muscles. If you are working on getting stronger work on between 6-8 reps at first and as you get more confident with the reps and intensity, work up towards 3-5 reps. This will help you to induce hypotrophy which are the microscopic tears that help to build your muscles.


----------



## RyRyMini

My height/weight ratio is (I believe) in the normal range at 5'8/125 pounds, but I'm not happy with my figure, particularly fat around the love handles area. My eating habits admittedly are not the best, though the amount of calories I eat isn't super high - I'd say I average about 1300-1500 daily. 

I've tried adding in various exercises in addition to cutting calories even further, adding protein, etc, but I'm not getting results. Is there any advice you guys have in working to lose this fat? I'm not really looking for a number decrease or increase on the scale, but rather in having my lower back/hips be slimmer. I know the way to lose weight is to burn more calories than one consumes, but I still feel as though I'm missing something...


----------



## Red Panda

RyRyMini said:


> My height/weight ratio is (I believe) in the normal range at 5'8/125 pounds, but I'm not happy with my figure, particularly fat around the love handles area. My eating habits admittedly are not the best, though the amount of calories I eat isn't super high - I'd say I average about 1300-1500 daily.
> 
> I've tried adding in various exercises in addition to cutting calories even further, adding protein, etc, but I'm not getting results. Is there any advice you guys have in working to lose this fat? I'm not really looking for a number decrease or increase on the scale, but rather in having my lower back/hips be slimmer. I know the way to lose weight is to burn more calories than one consumes, but I still feel as though I'm missing something...


At your height and weight, you have a BMI of 19 when the lower of the normal range is 18.5 and higher 24.9. At this point, the best thing you can do is exercise, and don't restrict your calories. Aim to add muscle instead, because your body fat % is probably at good ranges and by adding some muscle you will give better definition and the extra fat will be used up eventually as an energy source for both exercising and having more muscle (muscles need a lot of energy even at rest). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Purrfessor

Kazoo said:


> Is there a difference between doing 10 push ups fives times a day vs just doing 50 push ups once a day?
> 
> Does excercising throughout the day rather then all at once matter? Is it bad? Good?


For awhile I did my pullups in 3 sets of 4 with like a 3 second interval and when I did a straight pullup push to see how many I could do it was rather weak (10). When I started pushing to doing max pullups and eventually all 12 per set at once my straight pullup push jumped to ~20. I felt much stronger pushing my numbers higher.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Alright, my question is-

ls there a reason a person would experience _extreme_ fatigue when attempting to build muscle?


l've never had this issue after doing cardio, but after my last few times using very light weights on the machines, l've been nearly disoriented for a few hours afterward.

l considered low blood sugar, which l often have anyway, so l correct that afterward, however it seems to just leave serious strain on my body and even leave me clumsy and unable to walk properly for a day or so afterward :tongue:

70 pound weights for lower body, and a 30 pound tricep press (sometimes even 20). The tricep press seems to trigger the fatigue most, at least yesterday.


----------



## the_natrix

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Alright, my question is-
> 
> ls there a reason a person would experience _extreme_ fatigue when attempting to build muscle?
> 
> 
> l've never had this issue after doing cardio, but after my last few times using very light weights on the machines, l've been nearly disoriented for a few hours afterward.
> 
> l considered low blood sugar, which l often have anyway, so l correct that afterward, however it seems to just leave serious strain on my body and even leave me clumsy and unable to walk properly for a day or so afterward :tongue:
> 
> 70 pound weights for lower body, and a 30 pound tricep press (sometimes even 20). The tricep press seems to trigger the fatigue most, at least yesterday.


Simplest explanation is you're doing more than your legs can handle atm, fatigue could be from low calories.
Now the long version, which I typed first. =P

It could be so many things... Low iron(or other minerals involved in iron transport), low b vitamins, low calories. Remember that building muscle takes more food than you're probably used to. I remember when I went too low on calories a while back, I became clumsy and such as well. Low hemoglobin might be a reason heavier workload could get to you. If you want a quick check just look at your lips: they're supposed to be a nice pretty pink from the blood flow, if you're low you can still see pink but it'll be more pale/ less vibrant. It never hurts to take a b complex since they're water soluble and hard to overdo if you drink enough water.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

the_natrix said:


> Simplest explanation is you're doing more than your legs can handle atm, fatigue could be from low calories.
> Now the long version, which I typed first. =P
> 
> It could be so many things... Low iron(or other minerals involved in iron transport), low b vitamins, low calories. Remember that building muscle takes more food than you're probably used to. I remember when I went too low on calories a while back, I became clumsy and such as well. Low hemoglobin might be a reason heavier workload could get to you. If you want a quick check just look at your lips: they're supposed to be a nice pretty pink from the blood flow, if you're low you can still see pink but it'll be more pale/ less vibrant. It never hurts to take a b complex since they're water soluble and hard to overdo if you drink enough water.


Thanks.

Oh my, l've seen other women around my general size lifting 150-190 lbs for the lower body (it's the hip adductor/abductor machines).

l really had no ultimate weight lifting goal in mind, mostly just trying to tone so l wasn't expecting the extreme post workout hunger when that first hit, because l guess l just didn't realize how much energy 

it takes. l've been in the habit of eating 6 hard-boiled eggs afterward, and for awhile just loading up on whatever l could because l became so hungry.

l did start a multi vitamin recently, l think l'm just going to make it a point to to make the workouts after 8 PM or so, so that l have time to uh....let my body do whatever it does until it gets used to it (fall asleep, likely) :kitteh:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Red Panda said:


> At your height and weight, you have a BMI of 19 when the lower of the normal range is 18.5 and higher 24.9. At this point, the best thing you can do is exercise, and don't restrict your calories. Aim to add muscle instead, because your body fat % is probably at good ranges and by adding some muscle you will give better definition and the extra fat will be used up eventually as an energy source for both exercising and having more muscle (muscles need a lot of energy even at rest). Just my 2 cents.


I wouldn't place too much faith in those BMI calculators unless they allow for age & several body measurements.

I tried this site Body-Mass Index, Waist-to-Height Ratio and More... but I think it could be more accurate.


----------



## Red Panda

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I wouldn't place too much faith in those BMI calculators unless they allow for age & several body measurements.
> 
> I tried this site Body-Mass Index, Waist-to-Height Ratio and More... but I think it could be more accurate.


BMI doesn't have age and other body measurements though in its equation. 
And the main problem with BMI is that it doesn't account for body composition, but that is usually a problem in higher ranges when someone could have increased muscle mass and be deemed overweight, when he's not. But, that's why BMI is used only as a screening tool and not for diagnosing anything. In the case of BMI 19 it's very unlikely to have so much increased bf% that you'll be overweight in terms of body fat...

I used this site you linked and it calculated 25% bf for me when I have over 35% because I have slim waist and huge butt and thighs, lol. Of course waist fat is more dangerous but still that's kinda lousy.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Red Panda said:


> BMI doesn't have age and other body measurements though in its equation.
> And the main problem with BMI is that it doesn't account for body composition, but that is usually a problem in higher ranges when someone could have increased muscle mass and be deemed overweight, when he's not. But, that's why BMI is used only as a screening tool and not for diagnosing anything. In the case of BMI 19 it's very unlikely to have so much increased bf% that you'll be overweight in terms of body fat...
> 
> I used this site you linked and it calculated 25% bf for me when I have over 35% because I have slim waist and huge butt and thighs, lol. Of course waist fat is more dangerous but still that's kinda lousy.


I didn't like that it estimated my BMI as being 28.4

I located a BMI calculator ( Diet Calculator, Body Fat Calculator ) that includes 4 body measurements but I think the percentage of body fat is on the low side.
Enter your height, weight, and other information, then click the "Calculate" button.

English UnitsMetric Units Height feet inches centimetersWeight pounds kilograms Waist inches centimeters Neck inches centimeters  Hips (Female) inches centimeters SexMale Female Level
of
Activity
sedentaryPassive activities: 
Watching TV, working on the computer, reading, driving a carmoderateLively activities:
One hour per day walking, swimming, jogging, tennisactiveVigorous activities:
Two hours or more per day moving furniture or playing sports
  


​


----------



## Red Panda

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I didn't like that it estimated my BMI as being 28.4
> 
> I located a BMI calculator ( Diet Calculator, Body Fat Calculator ) that includes 4 body measurements but I think the percentage of body fat is on the low side.
> 
> ...


This site actually got me 35% bf hah. Are you a bodybuilder or athlete? Are you sure you put everything correctly?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Red Panda said:


> This site actually got me 35% bf hah. Are you a bodybuilder or athlete? Are you sure you put everything correctly?


Yes; I double checked my measurements as per that site's recommendations & I'm sure that I entered my measurements correctly.
I've always been athletic, I workout nearly every other day but I don't consider myself a body builder. Merely a home fitness enthusiast.


----------



## Red Panda

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yes; I double checked my measurements as per that site's recommendations & I'm sure that I entered my measurements correctly.
> I've always been athletic, I workout nearly every other day but I don't consider myself a body builder. Merely a home fitness enthusiast.


Well it's kinda strange. 5% bf is kinda low for someone who's not a professional athlete or bodybuilder, but exceptions can happen of course. Are you worried that you are fat because of your BMI? You could always go to someone to test it if that's the case. Or hey, post pictures 
Do you see yourself as overweight? You could also buy caliper and measure yourself, it's quite reliable if you do it right.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Red Panda said:


> Well it's kinda strange. 5% bf is kinda low for someone who's not a professional athlete or bodybuilder, but exceptions can happen of course. Are you worried that you are fat because of your BMI? You could always go to someone to test it if that's the case. Or hey, post pictures
> Do you see yourself as overweight? You could also buy caliper and measure yourself, it's quite reliable if you do it right.


My last physical was in early May, personal physician estimated my body fat at 13% - 14%. That's why I'd earlier indicated that I consider that site's body fat estimate to be too low.

I just considered a BMI percentage of 28 to be too high for a healthy individual & I don't like their classification that "BMI of 28.4% is overweight". IMHO it's ridiculous to categorize without several body measurements.


Edit: This one is quite accurate at just over 14% 
http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/body-fat-percentage-calculator


----------



## Red Panda

stargazing grasshopper said:


> My last physical was in early May, personal physician estimated my body fat at 13% - 14%. That's why I'd earlier indicated that I consider that site's body fat estimate to be too low.
> 
> I just considered a BMI percentage of 28 to be too high for a healthy individual & I don't like their classification that "BMI of 28.4% is overweight". IMHO it's ridiculous to categorize without several body measurements.
> 
> 
> Edit: This one is quite accurate at just over 14%
> Body Fat Percentage Calculator ** Recommended for You


Well, like I said BMI is not accurate for people with increased muscle mass, but it's good for the rest. It has to be used correctly to be correct and it works in the general population that doesn't work out a lot. You seem very active and built so that's why it's off for you, but like I told you in the PM as long as your %bf is within healthy ranges you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## petite libellule

I can't really afford to take boxing lessons but I was considering buying a punching bag. They're on sale actually and I punched it a couple of times in the store and I think I like it. I think it would be good for me for some release of anger emotion and, well, there can't be a wrong way to punch, right? ... anyone know how to box here? I know it sounds stupid but I'm serious. I know people who have thrown their shoulder out taking those boxing classes where you punch the air. and I really am not doing crowds right now (not that I'm a fan of them anyways). any thoughts or suggestions? 

also, in the weightlifting for ladies thread I noticed that they were talking about a lot of weight! 

can a person do okay with weight lifting from home with hand weights or is that not the same thing (speaking results). Also, energy ... any thoughts or suggestions for low energy. lately I'm crazy low energy and I'm not even feeling up for cardio and I'm thinking, maybe I should get into lifting. but I'm so low energy. I don't like taking those pills that make you jittery. I get really bad nausea from too many B vits. any other suggestions ?


----------



## Purrfessor

Lady Rainicorn said:


> I can't really afford to take boxing lessons but I was considering buying a punching bag. They're on sale actually and I punched it a couple of times in the store and I think I like it. I think it would be good for me for some release of anger emotion and, well, there can't be a wrong way to punch, right? ... anyone know how to box here? I know it sounds stupid but I'm serious. I know people who have thrown their shoulder out taking those boxing classes where you punch the air. and I really am not doing crowds right now (not that I'm a fan of them anyways). any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> also, in the weightlifting for ladies thread I noticed that they were talking about a lot of weight!
> 
> can a person do okay with weight lifting from home with hand weights or is that not the same thing (speaking results). Also, energy ... any thoughts or suggestions for low energy. lately I'm crazy low energy and I'm not even feeling up for cardio and I'm thinking, maybe I should get into lifting. but I'm so low energy. I don't like taking those pills that make you jittery. I get really bad nausea from too many B vits. any other suggestions ?


I used to drink green tea on workout days for energy (not the fake kind). There is a correct way to punch. Make sure you slightly bend your wrist inward (you don't want your fist straight with your arm) so as not to bend it backward on impact when you're throwing harder punches. Then there are types of punches like jabs, crosses, uppercuts, hooks. And foot placement and leg rotation are part of the punch too. I recommend watching some videos on it. And I've gotten plenty results with 15-35 pound dumbbells and push-ups/pull-ups.

edit: punching is a great way to get cardio in and it's fun which is good for low energy.


----------



## Red Panda

Lady Rainicorn said:


> Also, energy ... any thoughts or suggestions for low energy. lately I'm crazy low energy and I'm not even feeling up for cardio and I'm thinking, maybe I should get into lifting. but I'm so low energy. I don't like taking those pills that make you jittery. I get really bad nausea from too many B vits. any other suggestions ?


Maybe you aren't eating enough in general, or enough carbohydrates. I used to have a low carb intake, barely ate any starches except on days I ate pasta and very little fruit and I felt very weak. Then I just tested increasing my intake and everything got better. I mostly used fruit but I try to eat more starches too now.


----------



## petite libellule

Stelliferous said:


> I used to drink green tea on workout days for energy (not the fake kind). There is a correct way to punch. Make sure you slightly bend your wrist inward (you don't want your fist straight with your arm) so as not to bend it backward on impact when you're throwing harder punches. Then there are types of punches like jabs, crosses, uppercuts, hooks. And foot placement and leg rotation are part of the punch too. I recommend watching some videos on it. And I've gotten plenty results with 15-35 pound dumbbells and push-ups/pull-ups.
> 
> edit: punching is a great way to get cardio in and it's fun which is good for low energy.


Sweet, thank you! Checking out vids it is. Who knew punching was so 'technical' :tongue:


----------



## petite libellule

Red Panda said:


> Maybe you aren't eating enough in general, or enough carbohydrates. I used to have a low carb intake, barely ate any starches except on days I ate pasta and very little fruit and I felt very weak. Then I just tested increasing my intake and everything got better. I mostly used fruit but I try to eat more starches too now.


Yyyeah. I guess I forget to eat sometimes. And then I'll eat all crazy when I remember it's been way too long. That and food costs a lot.


----------



## Purrfessor

Lady Rainicorn said:


> Sweet, thank you! Checking out vids it is. Who knew punching was so 'technical' :tongue:


Making the punches consistent and in technical form maximizes power, maximizes safety, and creates and exercises muscle most efficiently. So it's important.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Is it true that exercising helps keep mentally balanced as well as physically?

I've read in some places that part of the problem with modern society is that we're too sedentary and do not get the amount of exercise that we're meant too; thus causing all sorts of ailments and in general making people just not feel as well I guess. 

I've read that it helps keeps the chemicals in your brain properly balanced too, like serotonin, dopamine and stuff.
I know endorphins is a a real one, but is the rest true? it makes sense but I dunno. I never really hear anyone talking about it or very much empirical evidence supporting it being shown or whatever. It's usually just about endorphins and how great endorphins are.


----------



## Purrfessor

CloudySkies said:


> Is it true that exercising helps keep mentally balanced as well as physically?
> 
> I've read in some places that part of the problem with modern society is that we're too sedentary and do not get the amount of exercise that we're meant too; thus causing all sorts of ailments and in general making people just not feel as well I guess.
> 
> I've read that it helps keeps the chemicals in your brain properly balanced too, like serotonin, dopamine and stuff.
> I know endorphins is a a real one, but is the rest true? it makes sense but I dunno. I never really hear anyone talking about it or very much empirical evidence supporting it being shown or whatever. It's usually just about endorphins and how great endorphins are.


It helps bring more balance to my life and I am diagnosed with schizophrenia/bipolar. I can personally say that exercise greatly affects the mind.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Stelliferous said:


> It helps bring more balance to my life and I am diagnosed with schizophrenia/bipolar. I can personally say that exercise greatly affects the mind.


Do you find it makes enough difference for you that you feel you need to do it regularly?

Is it possible for the effects do ever wear off and you become tolerant to it from doing it enough?


----------



## Purrfessor

CloudySkies said:


> Do you find it makes enough difference for you that you feel you need to do it regularly?
> 
> Is it possible for the effects do ever wear off and you become tolerant to it from doing it enough?


You can become bored but not if you actively try to keep it interesting. And I have a really hard time trying to do it regularly because I think A LOT. I'm highly creative and enjoy creative outlets. But exercise regularly isn't a big price. It's an hour a day. That's it. The effects stay so long as you continue to exercise. The problem is motivation.


----------



## ENTJudgement

You don't even need to exercise an hr a day, check my avatar pic, to get that all I did was 20mins every other day, its not how long you exercise for, its how efficiently, effectively you workout for!

For instance, 1 hour of walking won't get you far but 20min of high intensity cardio like sprinting/stopping will do wonders.

Diet is 70%, exercise is 30%.

Gym isn't even required, I bought 2 dumbbells and a pull up bar for $200 and thats ALL thats required...


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Stelliferous said:


> You can become bored but not if you actively try to keep it interesting. And I have a really hard time trying to do it regularly because I think A LOT. I'm highly creative and enjoy creative outlets. But exercise regularly isn't a big price. It's an hour a day. That's it. The effects stay so long as you continue to exercise. The problem is motivation.


Well I've found for me just listening to angry heavy music helps, as well as thinking about everything that makes me angry.
It really me a lot at least. Otherwise I can't really do it.

To be honest though I've always sort of hated sports and exercise.
Being more active though has definitely helped me feel better but I've been wondering if more strenuous activity would help more. 

But the thing is I'm already pretty fit, and I don't have a vehicle and basically walk, everywhere
so..I'm trying to figure out if it's needed or would make a difference.


----------



## Purrfessor

CloudySkies said:


> Well I've found for me just listening to angry heavy music helps, as well as thinking about everything that makes me angry.
> It really me a lot at least. Otherwise I can't really do it.
> 
> To be honest though I've always sort of hated sports and exercise.
> Being more active though has definitely helped me feel better but I've been wondering if more strenuous activity would help more.
> 
> But the thing is I'm already pretty fit, and I don't have a vehicle and basically walk, everywhere
> so..I'm trying to figure out if it's needed or would make a difference.


Are you thinking about weightlifting? It would definitely make a difference, a big one actually. Cardio may not be needed if you walk everywhere and aren't too fat but weightlifting truly adds a lot more to the table, especially in terms of confidence and drive.


----------



## nednerb

CloudySkies said:


> Well I've found for me just listening to angry heavy music helps, as well as thinking about everything that makes me angry.
> It really me a lot at least. Otherwise I can't really do it.
> 
> To be honest though I've always sort of hated sports and exercise.
> Being more active though has definitely helped me feel better but I've been wondering if more strenuous activity would help more.
> 
> But the thing is I'm already pretty fit, and I don't have a vehicle and basically walk, everywhere
> so..I'm trying to figure out if it's needed or would make a difference.


As a coach, this is something I work to really avoid with my athletes. Training out of anger or a negative state of influence really does not benefit you in the long run. There is a time and place for it, dont get me wrong; but someones ability to train from a positive place will work to create a lot more positive attitudes towards the training itself. Generally speaking, the athletes I have that perform from a negative space, are normally the ones that create excuses when something does inevitably go wrong and because you were already in a negative frame of mind, this makes it very difficult to reflect on the positives and understand that you did the best that you could. 

Weightlifting is great because it forces you to really dig down and work on movement patterns from their most fundamental stepping stones. Squat, push, pull and jumping. All of these things relate to your ability to move properly and safely. NTM the gym is a controlled environment; you have the ability to control all the variables, how fast you do something, how much you do, how much weight you lift. Once you start seeing those small gains, or hit a goal you didnt expect its one of the greatest feelings in the world. We refer to it as PR high. You hit that goal youve been working towards on a weight and finally everything shitty from your day sort of melts away. Yes it does help get some aggression out, but staying in a positive mind set does wonders when you dont hit that PR you were hoping for. 

I would recommend just working on squatting in all kinds of variations, pushups, dips (squats for your arms), deadlifting and benchpress. As you get a little more advanced you can start adding more overhead and dynamic work; but at first you are simply working towards learning proper stability and all the standard lifts (bench, dead and squat) have very specific setups that help learn how to create that power and stability:

This is a great article that talks about squat setups and proper breathing (yes... breathing)






There was one floating around about setting up for a bench but Im not sure where it snuck off to; it involves jamming a ton of tension into your upper back but starting with your head off the end of the bench and skooching, underneath the bar while keeping your feet on the bench. Puts a ton of tension into your back and gets you really tight. Helps make for a really even drive.


----------



## lilysocks

i have a specific question relating to possible injury risk. i'll do the long anecdotal, and then i have a couple of specific questions i'd love to get informed feedback on.

a few days ago, i did my workout in the stronglifts 5x5 format: bench press, back squats and deadlift. i've known all along that my left shoulder is weak - at least i've always thought of it as the shoulder. tbh i probably pushed things a bit too far in the bench press.

after the workout and for the day following, i had a sharp/burning pain in the connective tissues directly under and all along the base of my left collarbone. i did a lot of poking and palpating by pressing with the ball of my own thumb, and could definitely feel them. a set of short, wide, rubbery tissues about the dimensions of my thumbnail, definitely very tender. the same thing to a lesser degree if i followed off the edge of the collarbone into the hollow of the shoulder (i found a great one deep in there, which wasn't as sore as the others, but if i leaned on it hard i could get this great twinge going on all the way down into my armpit). 

the whole thing had something a rheumatologist once told me is the hallmark of tendonitis - feels okay under strain, but the pain starts when the load is relaxed. i found that shrugging my collarbone in towards my neck was the worst way of setting it off - and again, it didn't actually hurt until i relaxed the shrug and let the bones go back to where they came from. 

anyway . . . i thought i'd really messed something up, but i rested, did a lot of triggerpoint pressure, kept doing rom movements, and ate a lot of glucosamine/calcium/omega-3 for a day or two. and i made some guesses about the muscles involved and did some hard work on them too on the theory if the tendons were under strain then loosening out the associated muscles could only help that. 

to my surprise, i felt fine enough to go back after a day of rest and do the next workout as planned, with a lot more warmup progressing through weight to about 50% of my actual working weight . . . i avoided the bench press, but i did do overhead presses, squats and deadlift, more or less at the +5 weight levels called for in the programme. 

and i feel fine today. actually, that whole shoulder quadrant feels better than it has in some time.

so my questions:

1. am i wrong in thinking the pain was about tendons, and the tendons were the ones that lead from the pecs? i.e. not 'rotator cuff' as everyone seems to recite automatically if you point to that zone.
2. i've got the working theory right now that the progressive/semi-heavy warmup sets were the key yesterday.
3. any suggestions about stabilization or strengthening? i'm right handed and very aware that i'm much weaker on the left than the right.

thanks to anyone with any thoughts.


----------



## Ben8

How much does a healthy diet and exercise increase mental acuity? I know it's specific to the individual, but would someone likely see a fairly significant advantage to actively good health for mental abilities?


----------



## Purrfessor

Ben8 said:


> How much does a healthy diet and exercise increase mental acuity? I know it's specific to the individual, but would someone likely see a fairly significant advantage to actively good health for mental abilities?


Yep. It's almost like cleaning out the grease blocking your neural pathways. You'll gain confidence mentally and physically. It creates clearer thoughts.


----------



## Word Dispenser

lilysocks said:


> i have a specific question relating to possible injury risk. i'll do the long anecdotal, and then i have a couple of specific questions i'd love to get informed feedback on.
> 
> a few days ago, i did my workout in the stronglifts 5x5 format: bench press, back squats and deadlift. i've known all along that my left shoulder is weak - at least i've always thought of it as the shoulder. tbh i probably pushed things a bit too far in the bench press.
> 
> after the workout and for the day following, i had a sharp/burning pain in the connective tissues directly under and all along the base of my left collarbone. i did a lot of poking and palpating by pressing with the ball of my own thumb, and could definitely feel them. a set of short, wide, rubbery tissues about the dimensions of my thumbnail, definitely very tender. the same thing to a lesser degree if i followed off the edge of the collarbone into the hollow of the shoulder (i found a great one deep in there, which wasn't as sore as the others, but if i leaned on it hard i could get this great twinge going on all the way down into my armpit).
> 
> the whole thing had something a rheumatologist once told me is the hallmark of tendonitis - feels okay under strain, but the pain starts when the load is relaxed. i found that shrugging my collarbone in towards my neck was the worst way of setting it off - and again, it didn't actually hurt until i relaxed the shrug and let the bones go back to where they came from.
> 
> anyway . . . i thought i'd really messed something up, but i rested, did a lot of triggerpoint pressure, kept doing rom movements, and ate a lot of glucosamine/calcium/omega-3 for a day or two. and i made some guesses about the muscles involved and did some hard work on them too on the theory if the tendons were under strain then loosening out the associated muscles could only help that.
> 
> to my surprise, i felt fine enough to go back after a day of rest and do the next workout as planned, with a lot more warmup progressing through weight to about 50% of my actual working weight . . . i avoided the bench press, but i did do overhead presses, squats and deadlift, more or less at the +5 weight levels called for in the programme.
> 
> and i feel fine today. actually, that whole shoulder quadrant feels better than it has in some time.
> 
> so my questions:
> 
> 1. am i wrong in thinking the pain was about tendons, and the tendons were the ones that lead from the pecs? i.e. not 'rotator cuff' as everyone seems to recite automatically if you point to that zone.
> 2. i've got the working theory right now that the progressive/semi-heavy warmup sets were the key yesterday.
> 3. any suggestions about stabilization or strengthening? i'm right handed and very aware that i'm much weaker on the left than the right.
> 
> thanks to anyone with any thoughts.


1) I think what you're describing _does _sound like tendons, but I'm not a certified health professional.

2) On the bigger exercises, always do warm-up/ramping sets, to prepare your body for the coming strain. (I need to work on this myself.)

3) Hold back a little on your right, if you'd like, and work harder on your left. That makes sense to me. But, again, not a certified health professional. I'd also recommend something outside of weight training, like Yoga. For some reason, I can see this strengthening and enhancing balance to the muscles, since it's very much a part of the practice to do the same thing on both sides. But, utilizing an extra workout activity is entirely up to you. I think that your left side will eventually meet your right, as long as you remain consistent.


----------



## lilysocks

Word Dispenser said:


> 1) I think what you're describing _does _sound like tendons, but I'm not a certified health professional.


thanks for the response - it's been quite a while. i'd forgotten about this post :laughing:.

we were both probably on the money. i haven't had that problem again since the first day, and the shoulder is still my limiting factor but clearly getting stronger all the time. i guess maybe on the first day the muscles were just so shocked about being used that they tensed up enough to give the tendons some grief.


----------



## Word Dispenser

lilysocks said:


> thanks for the response - it's been quite a while. i'd forgotten about this post :laughing:.
> 
> we were both probably on the money. i haven't had that problem again since the first day, and the shoulder is still my limiting factor but clearly getting stronger all the time. i guess maybe on the first day the muscles were just so shocked about being used that they tensed up enough to give the tendons some grief.


Yeah, I've had some pretty intense, sharp, cramping pains in muscles when I've strained them too much. Just give 'em a rest, ice 'em, and see if you can try again in a couple of days-- Has always been my strategy.  I'm a bit of a wimp, 'cause I'm a bit too careful about not getting an injury.


----------



## birdsintrees

How long should one rest a sore lower back? Better to get straight back into it with cardio and skip the weights for a while or wait until I can move freely again without any pain?

(I'm just getting slightly impatient sitting around not going to the gym..)


----------



## Hardway

Zoof said:


> How long should one rest a sore lower back? Better to get straight back into it with cardio and skip the weights for a while or wait until I can move freely again without any pain?
> 
> (I'm just getting slightly impatient sitting around not going to the gym..)


Depending on the cardio you may end up making the pain worse then it was before. While exercise is known to release endorphins which help to block pain, many forms of cardio can cause stress on your back and knees. Jogging is a major one of those and should avoided. 

As for lifting weights, I have suffered from a bad back for years. I refuse to let it slow me down or keep me from the gym. When I over do it and cause myself pain I just focus my lifts on points that do not strain my lower back for about a week or until I can go 24 hours without feeling pain.

Legs, chest(with care), shoulders, arms and even your upper back can be exercised without putting unneeded strain on your lower back. Proper form and controlled lifting is the key to avoiding further injury. As for cardio I would stick to low impact exercises. Stair master is my go to when I need to raise my heart rate without stressing my core. Its boring... but its works.

I don't go at it at 100% when my back is acting up but I never let it be an excuse to avoid going to the gym. You'll find if you are careful with your workouts that the injury can heal faster with moderate physical work then it would on its own as a couch potato. 

Good luck!


----------



## the_natrix

Zoof said:


> How long should one rest a sore lower back? Better to get straight back into it with cardio and skip the weights for a while or wait until I can move freely again without any pain?
> 
> (I'm just getting slightly impatient sitting around not going to the gym..)


Depends on the cause of the sore lower back. If it's from tight hip flexors then some stretching is in order. And if its from the erector spinae muscles just being worked hard then you could do some "rehab" exercises: basically a no to light weight lower back exercise just to get the kinks out.


----------



## birdsintrees

Hardway said:


> Depending on the cardio you may end up making the pain worse then it was before. While exercise is known to release endorphins which help to block pain, many forms of cardio can cause stress on your back and knees. Jogging is a major one of those and should avoided.


I would be doing spin cycling and maybe some time on the elliptical. Might start off with the elliptical first and leave the spin cycle alone for a couple more days. Running is off limits anyway.




> I don't go at it at 100% when my back is acting up but I never let it be an excuse to avoid going to the gym. You'll find if you are careful with your workouts that the injury can heal faster with moderate physical work then it would on its own as a couch potato.


Good point. Might give it a couple of days more rest and work outside of the classes I usually do to test the waters.





the_natrix said:


> Depends on the cause of the sore lower back. If it's from tight hip flexors then some stretching is in order. And if its from the erector spinae muscles just being worked hard then you could do some "rehab" exercises: basically a no to light weight lower back exercise just to get the kinks out.


 Started off with a knee injury that comes from bad feet. High arches > did lots of jumping and running > knees grumpy and painful > now lower back joined the party. Been doing lots of stretching and just walking but even that is really quite painful still. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Purrfessor

Zoof said:


> I would be doing spin cycling and maybe some time on the elliptical. Might start off with the elliptical first and leave the spin cycle alone for a couple more days. Running is off limits anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Might give it a couple of days more rest and work outside of the classes I usually do to test the waters.
> 
> 
> 
> Started off with a knee injury that comes from bad feet. High arches > did lots of jumping and running > knees grumpy and painful > now lower back joined the party. Been doing lots of stretching and just walking but even that is really quite painful still.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Maybe invest in some custom designed shoes?


----------



## stiletto

*Asking for advice:

Just got a large tattoo piece on my back/side. Artist gave the green light for "light cardio" (not heavy stuff that will cause stretching and twisting).

Should I sit out of workouts for a few days, or just do some "power walking" or...?*


----------



## Purrfessor

stiletto said:


> *Asking for advice:
> 
> Just got a large tattoo piece on my back/side. Artist gave the green light for "light cardio" (not heavy stuff that will cause stretching and twisting).
> 
> Should I sit out of workouts for a few days, or just do some "power walking" or...?*


Light cardio could be walking or jogging. I say do that but don't sweat too much either. I think he is just talking about not jumping etc. because the motion would bend your back. If you keep a stiff back while walking or jogging then you should be okay.


----------



## something987

Stelliferous said:


> Do you take meds?


None that affect my weight, no. I assume that's why you ask? But my liver enzymes are high and I assume it's from medication. I'm trying to figure out how to fix that as well, taking several liver support supplements and eating low carb and whatnot.


----------



## birdsintrees

Hardway said:


> This is going to depend on your overall goals. Just cutting carbs isn't going to change your appearance in any way. Though it may leave you feeling hungrier then normal as carbs are our best source of energy.
> 
> With that said if you have a set goal I can be more specific. Otherwise I would cut your carbs down to 40% and no lower. Leaving 30% fats and 30% protein. Raising your fats to high is going to (in most cases) have your blood sugar spiking and dropping all day leaving you with cravings and most likely a lot of over eating. Raising your protein to high can be bad for your digestion over time and tends to lead to eating more meats then is healthy for a normal diet as most people do not use a majority of other protein sources.


Yeah 40/30/30 seems to be a good balance. It's been working so far and am notably less hungry during the day and because of that able to stick to my kcal goal for that day.


----------



## OberonHuxley

Zoof said:


> Yeah 40/30/30 seems to be a good balance. It's been working so far and am notably less hungry during the day and because of that able to stick to my kcal goal for that day.


It's good advice not to cut your carbs out. You need those for your mental activities and to have good solid energy levels to get the best from your workouts. 
Some rambling you may find useful:
When I started getting into fitness...I measured everything I ate...I counted every calorie...my life sucked.

As someone who has been in every place physically, both super fit, and the opposite, I recommend you count calories and measure your work outs and keep track of all that for a while but remember....a good work out is contingent on mood.

If you work out and you feel shitty the next day then you probably might want to change your works. When I had this realization it opened up an entire new world for me in fitness.

I no longer set limits on what I was going to do. Irnoically I began surpassing my younger self simply because instead of saying I have to run a mile this fast and do this or that I just did whatever felt fun albeit sometimes it won't be super fun but you will never be totally doing something you despise.

It's like this in the gym. If you get on a treadmill and you like it, for example, good and power to you. I run miles on treadmills all the time but I can run almost five times as long outside...something about nature and fresh air that does it for me.

So m point is...yes in the beginning learn the fundamentals, but look forward to a day where you won't be counting and measuring so much.

So for me...I just keep natural foods around. Whenever I get hungry I eat. If you saw how much I eat you would go crazy. One day I had 8 apples, five bananas, three salads a steak and a chicken...but guess what, even though I didn't count the calories...I just worked out to the limits of my muscles, not joints, my muscles...and knew how it felt for them to be recovered.

This internal dialogue with the body is paramount. We have lost this connection. It's important to rebuild this knowledge. For example, I know the limit of my work outs by how well I sleep, how my gut feels, it sounds gross, but even the stool etc...

Gaining this knowledge I really have sympathy for fast food eaters. I never thought I could ditch fast food and I never tried. It just ahppened when I saw what it was doing to me...when you're young you don't notice.

So many people have injuries at 30 and think they are getting older not realizing that they are just as capable as when they were younger it's just weightlifting in generally destroyed them while simultaneously trying to look like a bodybuilder.

I always tell the men and women that I meet in my adventures to train to be like a boxer whether male or female. These people have got training down to a science...most boxers stay fit until their 80's! The only thing that does them in is head trauma from the boxing but if you train like a boxer and don't box imagine how fit you'll look and how young when your 50?

I think like that...don't train for a marathon. Marathon runners run marathons and then burn out at 40...train like you want to be able to run 4 miles every day for your entire life instead of 26-100 a few times a year...there are exceptions, yes...people who love to only run...but think about your whole life.

That has helped me tremendously. I guess the only thing left for me now is to go raw or vegan but I don't know if I'll do that...I'm at a great spot...I'm just trying to let you know that if you want permanent weight loss there will have to come a time where processed food is out of the picture for the most part always...

Yoiu can still have chocolate, yogurts, honeys, even all the fruits under the rainbow...but the processed junk...pizza, chips, etc...that will be a once a quarter thing if you want to feel your best and maximize your life/joy/workout...in my humble opinion..


----------



## Kane

Calories in Vs Calories out, train, eat & sleep smart/well and boom. done


----------



## something987

Kane said:


> Calories in Vs Calories out, train, eat & sleep smart/well and boom. done


If it were that simple we wouldn't be here


----------



## Red Panda

Yeahright said:


> If it were that simple we wouldn't be here


You should go to an RD.
And a doctor for your liver enzymes. If they are high due to the medication then you may have to stop it asap because it means they are toxic to your liver. 
If you are overweight/obese they could be elevated due to fat accumulation, which can be fixed by losing weight. 
High fat diets are also not very good for the liver, so, going low-carb won't necessarily do any good.


----------



## something987

Red Panda said:


> You should go to an RD.
> And a doctor for your liver enzymes. If they are high due to the medication then you may have to stop it asap because it means they are toxic to your liver.
> If you are overweight/obese they could be elevated due to fat accumulation, which can be fixed by losing weight.
> High fat diets are also not very good for the liver, so, going low-carb won't necessarily do any good.


Ive been to several, and saw one for many months. None of them could help and I can't afford to spend money on them if they can't help.

I do have high liver enzymes but they are likely caused by Lyme so there's not much I can do about them until that's fixed. I take supplements to reduce them but it seems to be systemic inflammation since they aren't helping.

If my liver is fatty then I don't see how telling me to lose weight will help since that's what I'm trying to do in the first place., and I'm having an extremely hard time doing so in spite of extensive knowledge and application of nutrition.

I don't know where you read high fat is bad for liver. High carb (50%) or even moderate carb (30-40%) is bad for the liver as well as pancreas in cases of high insulin. And high protein (>35%) is damaging to liver and kidneys. So high fat would deductively be the best option (20-25% C/25-30% P/45-55% F) unless I am missing something.


----------



## Red Panda

Yeahright said:


> Ive been to several, and saw one for many months. None of them could help and I can't afford to spend money on them if they can't help.
> 
> I do have high liver enzymes but they are likely caused by Lyme so there's not much I can do about them until that's fixed. I take supplements to reduce them but it seems to be systemic inflammation since they aren't helping.
> 
> If my liver is fatty then I don't see how telling me to lose weight will help since that's what I'm trying to do in the first place., and I'm having an extremely hard time doing so in spite of extensive knowledge and application of nutrition.
> 
> I don't know where you read high fat is bad for liver. High carb (50%) or even moderate carb (30-40%) is bad for the liver as well as pancreas in cases of high insulin. And high protein (>35%) is damaging to liver and kidneys. So high fat would deductively be the best option (20-25% C/25-30% P/45-55% F) unless I am missing something.


Were they clinical dietitians or just nutritionists? I don't know if you have that option, but here we can go to clinical dietitians in our hospitals if we are in need of nutritional advice and having a clinical condition. And they are usually very experienced (did a 3 month placement there so I've seen that firsthand)

I was speculating about possible reasons for your high enzymes, no need to get hostile. 
In general, fats need bile acid to be broken down and that is made in the liver. So if you have a problem with your liver, raising your fat intake could be bad, and a symptom of that is steatorrhea. This may not be the case for you, but if you've noticed fat in your stool then it definitely means you should not raise your fat intake.

50% carbohydrate is not considered high in any way, guidelines go up to 60% (though I've never used that in my patients, 50% is the usual). It really depends on how much of it you spend throughout the day. If you are sedentary then it might be beneficial to lower your intake, but if you exercise, and therefore empty your glycogen stores then it's not a problem at all. 

You should calculate protein as grams per kg, not percentage right away. And again if your liver is not functioning normally you don't want to take more protein than what you need (around 0.8-1g/kg, maybe max 1.2) because of the possible toxic metabolites created by protein breakdown. Again, this might not be the case for you, but just bear it in mind. 

Sometimes a good (empirical) way to start losing weight is to just eat maintenance and start exercising. Exercise can change the way everything works inside there. I've seen people lower their cholesterol by 200mg/dl just by walking for a few hours a day, with no change to diet at all. No need to do anything crazy, just start walking about an hour and see how that works, just be careful to not raise your food intake if you feel hungrier. Oh and generally, do you feel hunger?

ps. instead of going high fat maybe you can change the types of fatty acids for anti-inflammation properties (i.e. omega-3s from fish, olive oil etc)


----------



## something987

Red Panda said:


> Were they clinical dietitians or just nutritionists? I don't know if you have that option, but here we can go to clinical dietitians in our hospitals if we are in need of nutritional advice and having a clinical condition. And they are usually very experienced (did a 3 month placement there so I've seen that firsthand)
> 
> *Registered dietitians.*
> 
> I was speculating about possible reasons for your high enzymes, no need to get hostile.
> In general, fats need bile acid to be broken down and that is made in the liver. So if you have a problem with your liver, raising your fat intake could be bad, and a symptom of that is steatorrhea. This may not be the case for you, but if you've noticed fat in your stool then it definitely means you should not raise your fat intake.
> 
> 50% carbohydrate is not considered high in any way, guidelines go up to 60% (though I've never used that in my patients, 50% is the usual). It really depends on how much of it you spend throughout the day. If you are sedentary then it might be beneficial to lower your intake, but if you exercise, and therefore empty your glycogen stores then it's not a problem at all.
> 
> *That is indeed high, maybe not by the medical industry standards but they are not very good standards in general anyhow. There is no way I could eat that many carbs and not gain weight right now, as I said, because high insulin.*
> 
> You should calculate protein as grams per kg, not percentage right away. And again if your liver is not functioning normally you don't want to take more protein than what you need (around 0.8-1g/kg, maybe max 1.2) because of the possible toxic metabolites created by protein breakdown. Again, this might not be the case for you, but just bear it in mind.
> 
> Sometimes a good (empirical) way to start losing weight is to just eat maintenance and start exercising. Exercise can change the way everything works inside there. I've seen people lower their cholesterol by 200mg/dl just by walking for a few hours a day, with no change to diet at all. No need to do anything crazy, just start walking about an hour and see how that works, just be careful to not raise your food intake if you feel hungrier. Oh and generally, do you feel hunger?
> 
> *I have tried eating maintenance, have tried pretty much every calorie level...it does not add up, I should be losing but I am not. I cannot exercise due to Lyme. It makes me inflamed and causes weight gain rather than loss. How this works I have no idea but it is somehow tied to circulation and redistribution of toxins into fat tissue apparently. My hunger is up and down but I am usually left hungry at the end of the day yet still don't lose. Though I am quite sure I am not under eating, as nutritionists have told me my intake is normal.*
> 
> ps. instead of going high fat maybe you can change the types of fatty acids for anti-inflammation properties (i.e. omega-3s from fish, olive oil etc)
> 
> *i do have oils, those and nuts are my main fat sources, along with some animal fat. I try to eat as anti inflammatory as I can.*


Anyway, I probably should not be looking for answers here since my problems are of a different nature than everyone else's but I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## MNiS

Yeahright said:


> Anyway, I probably should not be looking for answers here since my problems are of a different nature than everyone else's but I thought I would give it a shot.


So Lyme Disease has no cure?

If you're trying to lose a bit of weight, it's not difficult at all from a dietary standpoint. Calculate your basal metabolic rate, adjust your calorie intake accordingly and do some low impact exercise anywhere from 20 minutes to a few hours a day. 

Also, unless your body begins to shut down its vital organs when you lose weight, there's no reason ever why you wouldn't lose weight with following the formula of: Calories spent > Calories consumed. I mean, it just becomes bio-physics at that point and your body still follows the rules of biology. 

Suffering from severe inflammation from exercising sounds terrible. What causes it? Something stored in the fat cells of your body that's released when you exercise and begin burning some fat storage?


----------



## Red Panda

Yeahright said:


> Anyway, I probably should not be looking for answers here since my problems are of a different nature than everyone else's but I thought I would give it a shot.


I see.
Meh, I guess sometimes you just have to be lucky and find the right therapist for you, with the right experience and background knowledge. Or maybe it's something your doctor is doing wrong, who knows? Hope you find answers soon.

ps. have you taken a resting metabolic rate (breath) test? Perhaps you are not losing because your disease has messed up your BMR and is lower than you think and calculate by equations.


----------



## something987

MNiS said:


> So Lyme Disease has no cure?
> 
> If you're trying to lose a bit of weight, it's not difficult at all from a dietary standpoint. Calculate your basal metabolic rate, adjust your calorie intake accordingly and do some low impact exercise anywhere from 20 minutes to a few hours a day.
> 
> Also, unless your body begins to shut down its vital organs when you lose weight, there's no reason ever why you wouldn't lose weight with following the formula of: Calories spent > Calories consumed. I mean, it just becomes bio-physics at that point and your body still follows the rules of biology.
> 
> Suffering from severe inflammation from exercising sounds terrible. What causes it? Something stored in the fat cells of your body that's released when you exercise and begin burning some fat storage?


There is no "cure" but it can be put into remission. It is like cancer and arguably as bad.

Awesome. You can keep rattling off calories in calories out to me like everyone else does but for me it isn't working, and trust me, I have gone down to the depths of calorie cutting. The body is not a static machine, it is quite complex.

Yes, the toxins caused by Lyme are stored in fat and when moved around, they are released, the body says basically "oh no toxins", and Binds them up into more fat. I hope to god I'm not creating new fat cells but I don't know what the fuck is going on and it pisses me off to an extreme because I'm honestly doing everything right and its not working. Fuck lyme in the ass.


----------



## Red Panda

@Yeahright
I'm reading now that there's a lot of controversy over Lyme disease and whether it really can be chronic... how are you sure you actually have Lyme's and it's not something else treatable?


----------



## something987

Red Panda said:


> @Yeahright
> I'm reading now that there's a lot of controversy over Lyme disease and whether it really can be chronic... how are you sure you actually have Lyme's and it's not something else treatable?


Yeah there is and it's all a bunch of bullshit. How do I know? Well because I've been sick for two years and tested for everything else under the sun and gone to more doctors than you probably ever will in your life, and only until I informed myself and found a Lyme specialist did I finally get diagnosed earlier this year.

It is supposed to be treatable, the problem is everyone responds differently so it takes a long time to figure out what to do.


----------



## MNiS

Yeahright said:


> There is no "cure" but it can be put into remission. It is like cancer and arguably as bad.


Uh-huh... I see.



Yeahright said:


> Awesome. You can keep rattling off calories in calories out to me like everyone else does but for me it isn't working, and trust me, I have gone down to the depths of calorie cutting. The body is not a static machine, it is quite complex.


I don't think you're listening. The BMR is the amount of calories you need to keep your body functioning every day. Once you calculate your BMR, you have an absolute minimum on the number of calories you need each day. If you eat at your BMR levels and walk around for 5 minutes, you'll lose weight. Come back with some numbers. Otherwise you're just going to go in circles regarding your own weight loss.



Yeahright said:


> Yes, the toxins caused by Lyme are stored in fat and when moved around, they are released, the body says basically "oh no toxins", and Binds them up into more fat. I hope to god I'm not creating new fat cells but I don't know what the fuck is going on and it pisses me off to an extreme because I'm honestly doing everything right and its not working. Fuck lyme in the ass.


Hm. Interesting. Although the mechanism for the release of bio-toxins you stated doesn't seem correct. Toxins released by the excretion of fat is broken down in the liver and kidneys and then expelled. It's the reason why some obese people end up with heavy metal poisoning when rapidly losing weight, because all of those toxic materials that was stored in the fat is now in the bloodstream which overwhelms the body's filters. That's also why _slow_ weight loss is advised. That would seem doubly relevant in your case.

There are some diseases that confound weight loss though. I think muscular dystrophy is one of them and so is insulin deficiency I believe. Not sure about lyme though.

At any rate: 

1) Find out your BMR.
2) Adjust your calorie intake accordingly.
3) Exercise to the point where you're expending more calories each day than you're intaking.
4) --> Weight loss.

I don't like to sound so impersonal but fitness and weight loss is probably the most scientific of the branches of healthcare so whether you can lose weight or not should not be any type of a mystery to you. You need to work with some numbers though and not rely on others to tell you whether you're doing everything correctly or not. Figure out your rates and then you can literally lose your weight by the numbers, and it will work. No ifs and or buts about it. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Red Panda

MNiS said:


> I don't like to sound so impersonal but fitness and weight loss is probably *the most scientific of the branches of healthcare* so whether you can lose weight or not should not be any type of a mystery to you. You need to work with some numbers though and not rely on others to tell you whether you're doing everything correctly or not. Figure out your rates and then you can literally lose your weight by the numbers, and it will work. No ifs and or buts about it. Anyway, good luck.


LOL, sorry but I just had to comment on that bolded part. Medicine is the ultimate science mate, it combines everything. Nutrition is much more guesstimations, than other healthcare professions, even the clinical part.


----------



## Purrfessor

Red Panda said:


> LOL, sorry but I just had to comment on that bolded part. Medicine is the ultimate science mate, it combines everything. Nutrition is much more guesstimations, than other healthcare professions, even the clinical part.


How is medicine the ultimate science when everything may or may not cause minor or severe side effects...?


----------



## Red Panda

Stelliferous said:


> How is medicine the ultimate science when everything may or may not cause minor or severe side effects...?


Because it combines all other sciences to understand and work. A good nutritionist knows their biochemistry too, but most nutritionists around the world know next to nothing about biochemistry.
By side effects you mean the pharmaceutical part of it right? I'm not referring to that necessarily, and that part of it is what's similar to nutrition since it's heavily relied on epidemiology and clinical testings which can be very hit or miss on individual cases.


----------



## Purrfessor

Red Panda said:


> Because it combines all other sciences to understand and work. A good nutritionist knows their biochemistry too, but most nutritionists around the world know next to nothing about biochemistry.
> By side effects you mean the pharmaceutical part of it right? I'm not referring to that necessarily, and that part of it is what's similar to nutrition since it's heavily relied on epidemiology and clinical testings which can be very hit or miss on individual cases.


So what "medicine" practices are you actually referring to?


----------



## Red Panda

Stelliferous said:


> So what "medicine" practices are you actually referring to?


All the rest that a doctor and a surgeon does. Understanding physiology and what changes in disease. How to treat it using drugs is just a part of it, and doctors don't create drugs, they just need to know how to use them, which is what I said in the previous sentence. 
Of course that doesn't mean doctors can do everything as one person can't know everything. Which is why nutrition is a separate field now. So, I would definitely not consider nutrition to be more scientific than other healthcare fields, that is just absurd. Especially the weight loss part. Just the equations we're using are a huge guesstimate. There are dozens of them, some with big differences with each other in their results. It's no wonder, it's doubly indirect calorimetry and can be very inaccurate if the person has a condition that changes their metabolism; hypo/hyperthyroidism can reduce/increase BRM by even up to 50%, so if you had 1500kcal BMR you now have a BMR as low as 750kcal in hypo and an equation won't tell you that. Which is why I asked @Yearight if she's had an RMR breath test as it's much more accurate and in her case, the best way to calculate her energy needs.


----------



## Purrfessor

Yoohoo Larry said:


> Okay SO
> I lost fifty pounds when I was sixteen and yoyoed because of some situational depression, and now I'm 155 which is good for 5'11. So, I have a pocket of fat around my waist and really want to tone up there, and build muscle overall. How can I do this? Also how come there are people who go to the gym at the beginning of the month and come out at the end looking like greek gods?


Well I just started working out again a couple weeks ago after a long hiatus. I got a LOT more muscular in this time. I do this: Monday - Chest and Tris; Tuesday - Yoga; Wednesday - Shoulders, Abs, Legs (plyometrics); Thursday - Yoga; Friday - Back and Biceps; Saturday - Yoga; Sunday - Leg strength (squats, lunges, isometric exercises)

This allows me to exercise every day. The yoga promotes recovery as well as strengthens the entire body and stretches you so you don't have to do "warm up stretches" that actually suck and ruin your body.

and diet is important too.


----------



## Slagasauras

Stelliferous said:


> Well I just started working out again a couple weeks ago after a long hiatus. I got a LOT more muscular in this time. I do this: Monday - Chest and Tris; Tuesday - Yoga; Wednesday - Shoulders, Abs, Legs (plyometrics); Thursday - Yoga; Friday - Back and Biceps; Saturday - Yoga; Sunday - Leg strength (squats, lunges, isometric exercises)
> 
> This allows me to exercise every day. The yoga promotes recovery as well as strengthens the entire body and stretches you so you don't have to do "warm up stretches" that actually suck and ruin your body.
> 
> and diet is important too.


Aha...but what about a rest day? And I actually bought a book on strength training in the mean while ;-)!


----------



## Purrfessor

Yoohoo Larry said:


> Aha...but what about a rest day? And I actually bought a book on strength training in the mean while ;-)!


Yoga is basically rest days. Since you work out two muscle groups in one day with this routine, you rest while working out other areas. Working out will give you energy after a month or so of routine. The fact there is no "rest day" is good.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I have been contemplating about changing my diet into one that is more natural and organic. My issue here is the supposed higher costs of buying these versus buying the regular food that is full of chemicals, pesticides, and hormones. My question is, is there any way somebody who doesn't have a lot of money can afford a natural and organic diet without blowing a hole in the wallet?

Thanks in advance? :blushed:


----------



## Red Panda

ForsakenMe said:


> I have been contemplating about changing my diet into one that is more natural and organic. My issue here is the supposed higher costs of buying these versus buying the regular food that is full of chemicals, pesticides, and hormones. My question is, is there any way somebody who doesn't have a lot of money can afford a natural and organic diet without blowing a hole in the wallet?
> 
> Thanks in advance? :blushed:


Grow your own? half-joking but really, there are things you could grow in a pot, like peppers, strawberries, mushrooms, etc. without much effort. 
I don't know how your market is in your country, so I can't point you to cheaper places. However, a reasonable start is to eat vegetables and fruit that are in season and wash them very well. A way to tell if they have been treated with hormones and such is if i.e vegetables/fruit from the same farmer have uniform size and colour, or if they are too big and it's not well into their harvest season yet.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Red Panda said:


> Grow your own? half-joking but really, there are things you could grow in a pot, like peppers, strawberries, mushrooms, etc. without much effort.
> I don't know how your market is in your country, so I can't point you to cheaper places. However, a reasonable start is to eat vegetables and fruit that are in season and wash them very well. A way to tell if they have been treated with hormones and such is if i.e vegetables/fruit from the same farmer have uniform size and colour, or if they are too big and it's not well into their harvest season yet.


Hmm, that makes sense! I remember eating organic produce and they really taste good, better than the regular joe-type ones that have pesticides in them, so I'll keep an eye out for the in-season ones. Thanks! :crazy:


----------



## baby blue me

Hi fitness gurus! I'd like to inquire about my case. 6 years ago, I started losing weight as I was very plump. I lost 30 kg in less than 2 years. I achieved the weight I desired by initially dieting unintentionally. I wasn't diagnosed with any eating disorders. I used to eat a lot and I just lost the huge appetite naturally. I ate 10% of what I usually would for almost 4 years. I ate anything at least thrice a day but in small amounts. By small amounts, I mean 5 spoons of rice and just enough meat/protein from our usual viand. The downside of this kind of diet is that I got weaker as you would've expected. I wasn't sporty too.

Since 2012 (I'm 18 y/o @ this time, I've been eating more. Everyone would comment on how little I ate so they encouraged me to eat more. Since I got significantly weaker, I decided to go to the gym and train (and yes eat more). I wanted to tone my muscles and to better my endurance and strength. I was stronger and more toned. I learned to play badminton too. Apparently, I'd find reasons to stop going to the gym, visit the gym again, then stop once more. I've gained a lot of weight again and it's disturbing. 

I'm skeptic about going to the gym again because most likely, I wouldn't be able to maintain it. I'd stop and gain more than what I've lost. I've regained 20 kg from the 30 kg I lost. I certainly need to do something about this. Any insights?


----------



## Word Dispenser

baby blue me said:


> Hi fitness gurus! I'd like to inquire about my case. 6 years ago, I started losing weight as I was very plump. I lost 30 kg in less than 2 years. I achieved the weight I desired by initially dieting unintentionally. I wasn't diagnosed with any eating disorders. I used to eat a lot and I just lost the huge appetite naturally. I ate 10% of what I usually would for almost 4 years. I ate anything at least thrice a day but in small amounts. By small amounts, I mean 5 spoons of rice and just enough meat/protein from our usual viand. The downside of this kind of diet is that I got weaker as you would've expected. I wasn't sporty too.
> 
> Since 2012 (I'm 18 y/o @ this time, I've been eating more. Everyone would comment on how little I ate so they encouraged me to eat more. Since I got significantly weaker, I decided to go to the gym and train (and yes eat more). I wanted to tone my muscles and to better my endurance and strength. I was stronger and more toned. I learned to play badminton too. Apparently, I'd find reasons to stop going to the gym, visit the gym again, then stop once more. I've gained a lot of weight again and it's disturbing.
> 
> I'm skeptic about going to the gym again because most likely, I wouldn't be able to maintain it. I'd stop and gain more than what I've lost. I've regained 20 kg from the 30 kg I lost. I certainly need to do something about this. Any insights?


We often get hungrier when we're working out. 

You have to make sure you're eating all natural, healthy food, and nothing processed. Drink a lot of water.

Honestly, you really can't gain weight if you're eating vegetables, fruits, _lean _proteins, legumes, and a small handful of healthy nuts. Although, be careful not to eat big bags of nuts. roud: Target veggies and lean proteins, and sprinkle the rest.


----------



## something987

Word Dispenser said:


> Honestly, you really can't gain weight if you're eating vegetables, fruits, _lean _proteins, legumes, and a small handful of healthy nuts. Although, be careful not to eat big bags of nuts. roud: Target veggies and lean proteins, and sprinkle the rest.


That is ridiculous, of course you can, you can gain weight on anything if your body doesn't burn it off.
@baby blue me it sounds like your eating disorder screwed your metabolism up. I would not think about losing weight for quite a while and instead find a normal, maintenance amount of food to eat for several months so your body gets the hint it is not starving anymore.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Yeahright said:


> That is ridiculous, of course you can, you can gain weight on anything if your body doesn't burn it off.
> @_baby blue me_ it sounds like your eating disorder screwed your metabolism up. I would not think about losing weight for quite a while and instead find a normal, maintenance amount of food to eat for several months so your body gets the hint it is not starving anymore.


You just get filled up a lot faster on veggies and beans. It's pretty difficult to gain weight on a diet like that.


----------



## the_natrix

baby blue me said:


> Hi fitness gurus! I'd like to inquire about my case. 6 years ago, I started losing weight as I was very plump. I lost 30 kg in less than 2 years. I achieved the weight I desired by initially dieting unintentionally. I wasn't diagnosed with any eating disorders. I used to eat a lot and I just lost the huge appetite naturally. I ate 10% of what I usually would for almost 4 years. I ate anything at least thrice a day but in small amounts. By small amounts, I mean 5 spoons of rice and just enough meat/protein from our usual viand. The downside of this kind of diet is that I got weaker as you would've expected. I wasn't sporty too.
> 
> Since 2012 (I'm 18 y/o @ this time, I've been eating more. Everyone would comment on how little I ate so they encouraged me to eat more. Since I got significantly weaker, I decided to go to the gym and train (and yes eat more). I wanted to tone my muscles and to better my endurance and strength. I was stronger and more toned. I learned to play badminton too. Apparently, I'd find reasons to stop going to the gym, visit the gym again, then stop once more. I've gained a lot of weight again and it's disturbing.
> 
> I'm skeptic about going to the gym again because most likely, I wouldn't be able to maintain it. I'd stop and gain more than what I've lost. I've regained 20 kg from the 30 kg I lost. I certainly need to do something about this. Any insights?


Well I personally hate going to the gym, the travel time and the slowness of it all always went against me. But I like having a home gym since I can keep the session going at my speed, plus I'm an introvert so it fits me like a glove. 

The cheapest things you can do are things like simple calisthenics, hiking, and swimming. Next to that there's some minimalist equipment like a pull-up bar and homemade weights. For homemade weights you could use gallon jugs or buckets filled with water or sand, and you could have a line drawn in the buckets to show how full to fill it for a certain weight.


----------



## Purrfessor

the_natrix said:


> Well I personally hate going to the gym, the travel time and the slowness of it all always went against me. But I like having a home gym since I can keep the session going at my speed, plus I'm an introvert so it fits me like a glove.
> 
> The cheapest things you can do are things like simple calisthenics, hiking, and swimming. Next to that there's some minimalist equipment like a pull-up bar and homemade weights. For homemade weights you could use gallon jugs or buckets filled with water or sand, and you could have a line drawn in the buckets to show how full to fill it for a certain weight.


Home gym ftw.


----------



## baby blue me

I really appreciate your input guys. 



the_natrix said:


> Well I personally hate going to the gym, the travel time and the slowness of it all always went against me. But I like having a home gym since I can keep the session going at my speed, plus I'm an introvert so it fits me like a glove.
> 
> The cheapest things you can do are things like simple calisthenics, hiking, and swimming. Next to that there's some minimalist equipment like a pull-up bar and homemade weights. For homemade weights you could use gallon jugs or buckets filled with water or sand, and you could have a line drawn in the buckets to show how full to fill it for a certain weight.


Going to the gym isn't my favorite either. The treadmill and elliptical trainer gave me positive results. I'm unsure though if I should continue from the speed/level I stopped at or do I start from my slowest and gradually increase the speed/level again. I'm more of starting from the base and gradually increasing the speed but I'm uncertain if this will be fruitful at all. I used to lift weight and do leg trainings too. Stopping them is not good at all! I have bigger arms and thighs now. 



Word Dispenser said:


> We often get hungrier when we're working out.
> 
> You have to make sure you're eating all natural, healthy food, and nothing processed. Drink a lot of water.
> 
> Honestly, you really can't gain weight if you're eating vegetables, fruits, _lean _proteins, legumes, and a small handful of healthy nuts. Although, be careful not to eat big bags of nuts. roud: Target veggies and lean proteins, and sprinkle the rest.


Thanks for the reminder. I've not been health conscious for the previous months. This reminder is useful.



Yeahright said:


> That is ridiculous, of course you can, you can gain weight on anything if your body doesn't burn it off.
> @baby blue me it sounds like your eating disorder screwed your metabolism up. I would not think about losing weight for quite a while and instead find a normal, maintenance amount of food to eat for several months so your body gets the hint it is not starving anymore.


Yes, I think my bad eating habbit destroyed my metabolism. Do you think the metabolism is adapts to lifestyles? I mean, Will my eating habbit now (which seems more normal and healthier than my diet before) can become my body's normal? The reason for the question is because I think somehow, my food intake is responsible for my weight gain (aside from stopping my gym sessions).



Stelliferous said:


> Home gym ftw.


I know! Haha! Your abs do not need home gyms though. I saw them last night in one of the threads. Hehe!


----------



## Purrfessor

@baby blue me

Ha. Exercising is limitless. There is no stopping once you keep going.  My body will never be "good enough". That's the beauty of it. If you stop for a week then your body will crumble. You have to keep going. I'm not motivated by strength, I'm motivated by weakness. Stopping is not an option. Happiness doesn't come from stopping. The climb is all there is to happiness.


----------



## something987

@baby blue me Yes your body will eventually adapt to your new intake, but it may take several months for your hormones to regulate themselves again (leptin, insulin, ghrelin, etc.). If you do heavy exercise during this time they will not get back into balance so I would stick to light exercise or just toning. Do you keep track of how much and what you eat?


----------



## baby blue me

Yeahright said:


> @baby blue me Yes your body will eventually adapt to your new intake, but it may take several months for your hormones to regulate themselves again (leptin, insulin, ghrelin, etc.). If you do heavy exercise during this time they will not get back into balance so I would stick to light exercise or just toning. Do you keep track of how much and what you eat?


That makes sense! I don't keep track of how much and what I eat though.


----------



## baby blue me

Stelliferous said:


> @baby blue me
> 
> Ha. Exercising is limitless. There is no stopping once you keep going.  My body will never be "good enough". That's the beauty of it. If you stop for a week then your body will crumble. You have to keep going. I'm not motivated by strength, *I'm motivated by weakness.* Stopping is not an option. Happiness doesn't come from stopping. The climb is all there is to happiness.


What a motivation! Thanks!


----------



## something987

baby blue me said:


> That makes sense! I don't keep track of how much and what I eat though.


Start keeping track. Most important thing is to figure out what your carbohydrate tolerance is - how many grams a day you can have without your weight going up or blood sugar going nuts. A standard healthy diet should consist of about 40% carbs, 30% fat and 30% protein, and you can adjust from there individually. Ideally keep these ratios for every meal/snack you have.


----------



## Serenade

Any tips to suppress cravings?

I'm training for a marathon and that chocolate with vanilla icing cake my sister baked looks so good sitting on that table...

*drools*

Just an arm's reach away...


----------



## Word Dispenser

Serenade said:


> Any tips to suppress cravings?
> 
> I'm training for a marathon and that chocolate with vanilla icing cake my sister baked looks so good sitting on that table...
> 
> *drools*
> 
> Just an arm's reach away...


Gum helps. And.. Eating other things instead. Like celery and carrots with dip. roud:

Drinking lots of water, too.

And keeping distracted.


----------



## Biracial

bigstupidgrin said:


> I have a question about shin splints. I've recently signed up to a gym with my wife and her mother. Outside of the gym I usually prefer to take long walks as my exercise, but sometimes I wish I could run as well (and run on a treadmill eventually in the gym). The problem with running for me is that I get shin splints immediately. Does anybody else have/had that problem, and have any advice for it?


I am an overpronator. I make sure my shoes are not worn out. I get a new pair about every couple of months.


----------



## Vaan

bigstupidgrin said:


> I have a question about shin splints. I've recently signed up to a gym with my wife and her mother. Outside of the gym I usually prefer to take long walks as my exercise, but sometimes I wish I could run as well (and run on a treadmill eventually in the gym). The problem with running for me is that I get shin splints immediately. Does anybody else have/had that problem, and have any advice for it?


My opinion is that they may not be shin splints, shin splints will leave you on the ground crying in pain. I think it may be the muscles behind your shins that are getting tears along its length because of the exercise that they aren't used to. I recommend stretching those areas before and after exercise and continuing a gradually increasing regime to strengthen that muscle group.

A good stretch for that area is getting your foot and placing it vertically against the opposite leg, crossing it over. from there lower into a half squat and that should stretch it out.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Man, you guys/gals in the fitness forum are on it . 

Went to a trainer with my wife, all we worked on was stretching and standing properly. Just doing proper squats and planks destroyed me. Then bronchitis put me on the shelf for a while (yeay working in schools), excuses excuses. After that clears up I'm going to jump back into things. Maybe I'll be running yet.


----------



## birdsintrees

My knees are pissing me off. What am I doing wrong?!

In a nutshell: poorly aligned patella, hypermobility, IT band syndrome, signs of early osteoarthritis in both knees. 

Physio & GP: "No more things that over stretch the legs, nothing that causes impact on your knees, no more cycling unless you can do it without pain: Go and swim"

Fast forward about 10 weeks since the initial injury: Been starting to go swimming and the IT band pain seems to have really gone now. Because of the hypermobility in the knee joint it's not adviced I do breast stroke/back stroke but stick to free style. So that's what I do. 

Yesterday I went to the pool and did about 16 laps free style with a couple of minutes of rest between each two laps. And I still managed to hurt my knee but now in a completely new spot.

During the night the pain in my knees was so bad that it kept waking me up when ever I moved. It's not the IT band, but rather it's the side of the knee on the inside, radiating out to the lower leg. MCL?

I just really don't want to go back to the physio again (the guy enjoys inflicting more pain). Anyone here with an educated opinion on what I might be doing wrong and how I can fix it? I thought swimming was supposed to be the holy grail of non-impact exercise.


----------



## the_natrix

Zoof said:


> My knees are pissing me off. What am I doing wrong?!
> 
> In a nutshell: poorly aligned patella, hypermobility, IT band syndrome, signs of early osteoarthritis in both knees.
> 
> Physio & GP: "No more things that over stretch the legs, nothing that causes impact on your knees, no more cycling unless you can do it without pain: Go and swim"
> 
> Fast forward about 10 weeks since the initial injury: Been starting to go swimming and the IT band pain seems to have really gone now. Because of the hypermobility in the knee joint it's not adviced I do breast stroke/back stroke but stick to free style. So that's what I do.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the pool and did about 16 laps free style with a couple of minutes of rest between each two laps. And I still managed to hurt my knee but now in a completely new spot.
> 
> During the night the pain in my knees was so bad that it kept waking me up when ever I moved. It's not the IT band, but rather it's the side of the knee on the inside, radiating out to the lower leg. MCL?
> 
> I just really don't want to go back to the physio again (the guy enjoys inflicting more pain). Anyone here with an educated opinion on what I might be doing wrong and how I can fix it? I thought swimming was supposed to be the holy grail of non-impact exercise.


I'd check to see where your toes are pointing when you're walking, the further your toes are pointing out the more likely you have weak internal rotators and tight external rotators(which might be you IT band problem). 

My main guess is that you have weak internal rotators/ adductors and possibly quads, which would be one reason to not overstretch those things. I'd do some reverse lunges with a twist (hip rotation) towards the forward leg, at a certain point the twist has to come from internal rotation of the forward leg.


----------



## pivot_turn

Zoof said:


> My knees are pissing me off. What am I doing wrong?!
> 
> In a nutshell: poorly aligned patella, hypermobility, IT band syndrome, signs of early osteoarthritis in both knees.
> 
> Physio & GP: "No more things that over stretch the legs, nothing that causes impact on your knees, no more cycling unless you can do it without pain: Go and swim"
> 
> Fast forward about 10 weeks since the initial injury: Been starting to go swimming and the IT band pain seems to have really gone now. Because of the hypermobility in the knee joint it's not adviced I do breast stroke/back stroke but stick to free style. So that's what I do.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the pool and did about 16 laps free style with a couple of minutes of rest between each two laps. And I still managed to hurt my knee but now in a completely new spot.
> 
> During the night the pain in my knees was so bad that it kept waking me up when ever I moved. It's not the IT band, but rather it's the side of the knee on the inside, radiating out to the lower leg. MCL?
> 
> I just really don't want to go back to the physio again (the guy enjoys inflicting more pain). Anyone here with an educated opinion on what I might be doing wrong and how I can fix it? I thought swimming was supposed to be the holy grail of non-impact exercise.


I don't have any beautifully perfect resolutions, and I would really recommend you ask your physio about it. But one suggestion would be trying water running. I'd suppose that as it's more of a running/stepping kind of motion, it might be a less violent move for the knee than a kick. And it's supposed to be quite good for rehabilitation as it's so low impact. And maybe go with a friend to swim, who can then try to see if they can spot any weird kind of movements in your legs/knees while you swim, so that you can try to correct that.


----------



## jamaix

Not sure if this is the best thread to ask this question, but I thought I would give it a try.

I have been going to the gym for a little over 4 weeks now. I go 5 days a week. I do at least an hour on the treadmill everyday. The problem I am having is that the tennis shoes I bought just 4 weeks ago are getting slick on the bottom. I keep feeling my feet slip while I'm on the treadmill. My fear is that as they get worse, I'm going to end up getting hurt and embarrassing myself.

Hoping not to have to spend a lot of money on another pair. The ones I bought a month ago are Skechers Go Walk 2. I only paid about $60 for them. I hoped to get more than a month out of them. Obviously I'm going to have to buy something different if I don't want to get injured.

Any suggestions? 

Hoping to be able to get something that last longer than a month for under $80 bucks.

Thank you!


----------



## Biracial

jamaix said:


> Not sure if this is the best thread to ask this question, but I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I have been going to the gym for a little over 4 weeks now. I go 5 days a week. I do at least an hour on the treadmill everyday. The problem I am having is that the tennis shoes I bought just 4 weeks ago are getting slick on the bottom. I keep feeling my feet slip while I'm on the treadmill. My fear is that as they get worse, I'm going to end up getting hurt and embarrassing myself.
> 
> Hoping not to have to spend a lot of money on another pair. The ones I bought a month ago are Skechers Go Walk 2. I only paid about $60 for them. I hoped to get more than a month out of them. Obviously I'm going to have to buy something different if I don't want to get injured.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Hoping to be able to get something that last longer than a month for under $80 bucks.
> 
> Thank you!



Have you had your feet measured by a specialist?


----------



## Red Panda

jamaix said:


> Not sure if this is the best thread to ask this question, but I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I have been going to the gym for a little over 4 weeks now. I go 5 days a week. I do at least an hour on the treadmill everyday. The problem I am having is that the tennis shoes I bought just 4 weeks ago are getting slick on the bottom. I keep feeling my feet slip while I'm on the treadmill. My fear is that as they get worse, I'm going to end up getting hurt and embarrassing myself.
> 
> Hoping not to have to spend a lot of money on another pair. The ones I bought a month ago are Skechers Go Walk 2. I only paid about $60 for them. I hoped to get more than a month out of them. Obviously I'm going to have to buy something different if I don't want to get injured.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Hoping to be able to get something that last longer than a month for under $80 bucks.
> 
> Thank you!


Are you sure it's the shoe getting slick or maybe it's because the shoe has stretched inside and it's too big for your foot? If you bought them at a bigger size they could appear the right size initially. I used to feel that with my shoes but they turned out to be the wrong size, like 2 numbers bigger.

It just seems waaayyy too soon for them to be getting slicker.


----------



## jamaix

@Red Panda @Biracial

Thank you both for responding to my question.



No, I haven't had my feet measured by a professional. Size wise they feel fine. I can look at the bottom of the shoes, and see that they are becoming slick in spots. The tread in some areas has wore off. I'm really disappointed because I thought Skechers made some fairly good shoes. Although, I've never put any of my others through what I'm putting this pair through. Some days I spend 1 1/2 hours on the treadmill. These shoes were advertised for working out, so I am perplexed. Really don't feel like there should be slick spots on the bottom of the shoes after only a month. I am going to have to replace them, I'm just not sure what to replace them with. Hopefully I can find something that maintains its tread for more than a month.


----------



## telepariah

Well, most running shoes are good for about 250 miles. If you are on the treadmill for an hour and a half five days a week, you are putting some serious miles on a shoe designed for going sideways very short distances. Assuming you go 5 miles in that hour and a half, that's a hundred miles in four weeks. Probably the most you would ever get out of a tennis shoe. Try a running shoe. They will still wear out, but will last almost three times as long. And get them at a specialty shop. Your shoes are the most important piece of equipment you use in most sports. It doesn't make sense to pay less now and replace more frequently. Get a good shoe that fits your foot for running and supports your particular biomechanics. A specialty shop can video you on a treadmill and anaylze your movement to recommend the most appropriate type of shoe. Never skimp on shoes. Skimp on everything else but never on shoes.


----------



## jamaix

telepariah said:


> Well, most running shoes are good for about 250 miles. If you are on the treadmill for an hour and a half five days a week, you are putting some serious miles on a shoe designed for going sideways very short distances. Assuming you go 5 miles in that hour and a half, that's a hundred miles in four weeks. Probably the most you would ever get out of a tennis shoe. Try a running shoe. They will still wear out, but will last almost three times as long. And get them at a specialty shop. Your shoes are the most important piece of equipment you use in most sports. It doesn't make sense to pay less now and replace more frequently. Get a good shoe that fits your foot for running and supports your particular biomechanics. A specialty shop can video you on a treadmill and anaylze your movement to recommend the most appropriate type of shoe. Never skimp on shoes. Skimp on everything else but never on shoes.


I skimped and it was a mistake. I can see serious wear on the soles. Plus, I am wondering if there needs to be more padding as the bone in the top of my foot keeps hurting when I'm on the treadmill. Do you have a particular shoe that you like or think is better? I am new at this. This week was the beginning of my 6th week. I am putting about 5 to 5 1/2 miles on the treadmill every day Monday through Friday.

Thank you!


----------



## telepariah

There are different types of running shoes for different biomechanical modalities. If you pronate you want a motion control shoe. If you have tenderness in your joints, more cushioning is beneficial. If you want to learn to run with a forefoot strike to change from being a heel striker--definitely do not strike with your heel as it's really bad for you--you want a minimal shoe (one with very little cushioning and 4mm heel to toe drop). I would stay away from shoes with more than 1 cm of heel to toe drop as these are the shoes that encourage heel striking and cause injuries.

With that said, the shoes that I really like right now are Hoka One One. They are like a combination of a minimal shoe (4mm drop) with a highly cushioned ride (40mm of squish). They are great for me as a forefoot runner and also allow me to do more with my arthritic joints. When I'm in training I typically run 40-70 miles a week and that squish makes it possible. They are expensive... $130 and up, but they last 700 miles instead of 250 so worth it in the long run. Other than the Hokas, I have always liked LaSportiva for the narrow, low volume last that matches the shape of my foot and the tread that is unsurpassed for mud (I mostly run on trails). If you have wide, high volume feet, Montrail is great and very reasonably priced (but don't get them if you have narrow feet as your foot will slide around and you will develop all kinds of biomechanical problems not to mention losing toenails when your toes slam into the front of the shoe.

And the real fit of any footwear is the volume fit, not necessarily the length. You want the shoe to hold your foot securely at the arch and instep so it can not slide forward. Length is somewhat secondary to volume, though I tend to recommend sizing up for trail running as long as the volume fit holds your foot just to keep your toes a little farther from the front when going downhill.

Oh... another edit... if the bone on top of your foot hurts it's because you are having to lace your shoes too tight to keep your foot from moving. It isn't the bone actually, it is the nerve. So you need to correct that right away because when you get a neuroma on your foot it takes a long time to heal. Ask me why I know this.


----------



## jamaix

telepariah said:


> Oh... another edit... if the bone on top of your foot hurts it's because you are having to lace your shoes too tight to keep your foot from moving. It isn't the bone actually, it is the nerve. So you need to correct that right away because when you get a neuroma on your foot it takes a long time to heal. Ask me why I know this.


Thanks for all the information. It sounds like I didn't put nearly enough time into shoe selection. I hadn't thought about the possibility that how I was lacing my shoes could be causing the pain in the top of my foot.

Did you end up with a neuroma on your foot?


----------



## telepariah

Yeah, from old leather telemark ski boots. I kept cranking them tighter and tighter as they aged and finally had to go to the doctor because my feet were numb. He said don't do that and it took 8 months to get the feeling back.

I always experiment with different lacing strategies to get the smoothest fit over the widest area. Cranking them down in one spot will lead to injury. So I move the laces around each of the first few times I use a new shoe or boot, skipping eyelets and doubling back over some on occasion. Even after I find something I like, I'll probably change it again for any number of reasons--new footbeds, wear and tear on the boots, or just to see if I can make them work better.


----------



## Clyme

I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this, but it's a health concern.

I've spent the majority of my life sitting at a computer. Although I used the computer frequently when I was younger, it was probably from about age 10 and up that it consumed nearly all of my time outside of school. I'm 19 now, and I do schooling online. Due to the amount of coursework that I'm completing, I've spent most days since January sitting in-front of a computer and completing coursework for generally 12-hour intense study sessions.

Does anyone know what health effects would realistically result from this?

I can answer any other questions which may be relevant to this as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red Panda

Clyme said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this, but it's a health concern.
> 
> I've spent the majority of my life sitting at a computer. Although I used the computer frequently when I was younger, it was probably from about age 10 and up that it consumed nearly all of my time outside of school. I'm 19 now, and I do schooling online. Due to the amount of coursework that I'm completing, I've spent most days since January sitting in-front of a computer and completing coursework for generally 12-hour intense study sessions.
> 
> Does anyone know what health effects would realistically result from this?
> 
> I can answer any other questions which may be relevant to this as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Bad spine and posture (i.e. kyphosis) which cause pain and discomfort, maybe even other problems i'm not aware of
also lack of exercise is very important in lipid control, cardiovascular diseases and insulin resistance. 
For example, the best way to raise HDL (good) cholesterol is having a more active life, even just by walking an hour a day.


----------



## Clyme

Red Panda said:


> Bad spine and posture (i.e. kyphosis) which cause pain and discomfort, maybe even other problems i'm not aware of
> also lack of exercise is very important in lipid control, cardiovascular diseases and insulin resistance.
> For example, the best way to raise HDL (good) cholesterol is having a more active life, even just by walking an hour a day.


I see. I tend to get muscle stiffness when I bend over for too long and I get soreness around my lower back when I hunch over things. I imagine that would likely be the cause. Do you have any tips for how I can circumvent this?

I do actually walk regularly. I often go to our local grocery store daily for food, which is about an hour of walking (not including the time spent in the store). Should I be doing more than this or practicing any health routines?


----------



## Red Panda

Clyme said:


> I see. I tend to get muscle stiffness when I bend over for too long and I get soreness around my lower back when I hunch over things. I imagine that would likely be the cause. Do you have any tips for how I can circumvent this?
> 
> I do actually walk regularly. I often go to our local grocery store daily for food, which is about an hour of walking (not including the time spent in the store). Should I be doing more than this or practicing any health routines?


You'll have to do some strengthening exercises and stretches (abs, back, etc).
It's definitely great that you walk even if it's not for exercise.
Of course you could still improve by adding more exercise and different types. Like I said, you could focus on strengthening the muscles and stretching them to have better range of motion. Or try to have a more brisk pace when you walk to the store, feel the heartbeat rising and sweat a bit. 
And in general, make as much time as you can for things that do not require sitting.
I'm in about the same position as you, I've lived many years sitting on my ass and now I'm tired of that so I go to the gym and move as much as I can.


----------



## NiaBorn

I lost 25 3 months on ZEN Bodi and I feel great! it's all natural


----------



## Manathas

Sygma said:


> So there we go. It's been kinda seven years that I stopped to do sports (kept walkin as a habit tho) and as of today I'm totally willin to get back into it as I very much miss it. Naturally the stamina isn't really there XD
> 
> So, what would be a way to get back in shape and all of that ? are they some "soft" programs I could get into and then increasing the difficulty as the time goes on ?
> 
> I thought that swimming and doin some elliptical bike would be a good start. I ve downloaded the "7" app on smartphone as it seem to be good too
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.minhphan.android.seven&hl=fr


Awesome that you're getting back into it! Stamina you lose incredibly quickly unfortunately :/ 
Swimming and biking are ace for stamina, and jogging is another. 

With swimming, I recommend 1,2,3,4,5 or however else you'd like to do this (it's customizable). One length, then rest. then do two (there and back) and so on up to five, then go down. So start with 5, then do 4... you get the idea.

This is a good one for building up jogging/ general stamina: The 8-Week Beginner's Program | Runner's World 
It gets you to run at your own pace, the aim is to be able to run 2 miles comfortably without stopping in 30 minutes. Seems a bit pathetic sounding to some ("only 2 miles?!") but it really does help! You could also apply this to your bike as you'd be able to keep the speed you would running on your bike.

I'm hoping I explained this okay, if I haven't and you'd like me to explain better or elaborate then let me know ^^


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Hey, you guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuysssssssss


Can anyone give me some recommendations for beginner-intermediate yoga videos? I'm having trouble finding any that suit my skill level. A few of the beginner one's were way too easy for me, but outside of that, I'm in no way Mr.Elastic-man.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

aAPPARENTLY NOONE HERE DOES YOGA?

NOW I HAVE TO DO IT MYSELF, THANKS A LOT GUYS:ssad:


----------



## Metalize

Yeah, kind of an offbeat question, but I think this could be in the fitness section.

How does a person learn to adapt decently to more extreme temperatures? I have to be at around 63-73 degrees F (assuming I'm in a T-shirt and pants, I run pretty warm yeah). Hotter than that is uncomfortable, and above 80 I have a good chance of getting a migraine (and stuffy sinuses for some reason; heat does that), and generally feeling like shit. And any colder than that is also uncomfortable without warmer clothes.

You'd think exposure to warmer temperatures would help, but given I'm having a four-day migraine from the heat (we're barely into the 80s), it clearly didn't, and it's still pretty unpleasant, while most people are fine in this weather. I always had issues sharing an AC'ed room with people because they're shivering in their long sleeves and I'm mildly warm in my shirt (no, not overweight). So I suppose building heat resistance is more of a priority.

I see these Muslim women completely covered up, and in black clothes, and not even looking like they're sweating?? I'd fucking die.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Is it okay if I eat Kraft Dinner? I know it's not the greatest thing for me, but am I sealing my fate for future health concerns or anything?

I have a really high metabolism, and I seem to burn through calories quickly, I am moderately active.

The thing is, I normally wouldn't eat it, but I have been a lot more lately because it really fills up a lot, and gives me lots of energy, which is honestly more then I can say for most foods. 

It's really weird.

Also, I don't feel so hungry throughout the day


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Metasentient said:


> Yeah, kind of an offbeat question, but I think this could be in the fitness section.
> 
> How does a person learn to adapt decently to more extreme temperatures? I have to be at around 63-73 degrees F (assuming I'm in a T-shirt and pants, I run pretty warm yeah). Hotter than that is uncomfortable, and above 80 I have a good chance of getting a migraine (and stuffy sinuses for some reason; heat does that), and generally feeling like shit. And any colder than that is also uncomfortable without warmer clothes.
> 
> You'd think exposure to warmer temperatures would help, but given I'm having a four-day migraine from the heat (we're barely into the 80s), it clearly didn't, and it's still pretty unpleasant, while most people are fine in this weather. I always had issues sharing an AC'ed room with people because they're shivering in their long sleeves and I'm mildly warm in my shirt (no, not overweight). So I suppose building heat resistance is more of a priority.
> 
> I see these Muslim women completely covered up, and in black clothes, and not even looking like they're sweating?? I'd fucking die.


This is just something that just went away for me, for some strange reason.

I used to be extremely sensitive to weather, now I'm pretty good at blocking it out.

Drink lots of water and remember to be properly hydrated
I think that being at least somewhat properly nourished and eating good food helped quite a bit
and also just being in better shape seemed to help me for some reason(where as before, I was really lazy, scrawny and had very poor physical conditioning) 

and also just I think, mind over matter; you just have to keep pushing through it, and eventually you'll be able to block it out more easily without even really noticing you're doing it.


----------



## LenaAndersen92

How do I gain muscle on my triceps? I work out 3-4 times a week, and my trouble spots are my triceps (they still jiggle and I don't know why!) and my abdominals. I want to get abs, but I don't think I'm doing the right workouts for abs? People always say that abs are 80% diet and 20% exercise, but is there any truth to that?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Psychophant

LenaAndersen92 said:


> How do I gain muscle on my triceps? I work out 3-4 times a week, and my trouble spots are my triceps (they still jiggle and I don't know why!) and my abdominals. I want to get abs, but I don't think I'm doing the right workouts for abs? People always say that abs are 80% diet and 20% exercise, but is there any truth to that?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


For triceps, do dips. I'm actually not sure about abs, though I think planks are a pretty good exercise.. at least for strength. Diet is probably key to aesthetic quality on that one.


----------



## Metalize

LenaAndersen92 said:


> How do I gain muscle on my triceps? I work out 3-4 times a week, and my trouble spots are my triceps (they still jiggle and I don't know why!) and my abdominals. I want to get abs, but I don't think I'm doing the right workouts for abs? People always say that abs are 80% diet and 20% exercise, but is there any truth to that?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Unfortunately, that's about right. Because even if you built up a 6 (or an 8) pack there, you'd have to have relatively low body fat for it to be visible. I noticed skinny people that aren't even that athletic physically can look like they have more muscle than thicker people who actually have more muscle, since there's less fat covering it up.


----------



## ailures

K, I wanna look great and _feel awesome_, as the thread says.
Soooo, I'm thin, exercise every other day + often ride a bike or go jogging, eat five regular meals that provide the right amount of calories for me, or at least I think so, eat 'em slowly and without a rush, very rarely consume veggies that cause bloating, don't have constipation - heh - don't chew lots of chewing gum, but try to eat yogurt more often... all those are advised when you have belly bloating, which I probably suffer from. I've noticed that in the morning everything is fine, but then, the more I eat, the bigger stomach I get. Also, it occurs mostly when I have milk & cereal for breakfast (understandable but annoying) or at weekends, when dinner is at home and not in school - my parents make bigger meals and I sadly can't do anything about it, though they aren't that big anyway. 
Any ideas? Maybe some of you had / have the same problem? Nobody wants to go with me to the doctor, so yeah. xD


----------



## Macrosapien

Metasentient said:


> Unfortunately, that's about right. Because even if you built up a 6 (or an 8) pack there, you'd have to have relatively low body fat for it to be visible. I noticed skinny people that aren't even that athletic physically can look like they have more muscle than thicker people who actually have more muscle, since there's less fat covering it up.



a lot of muscle definition deals with how your body is shaped honestly. not everyone can have really defined abs, not even skinny people. Of course working out and eating right can produce results, but most of the people out there have to really work out and eat right to get abs... some just have an genetic advantage physically, and they just have definition with ease, and they don't even have to have a ridiculously low body fat %.


----------



## Derange At 170

GhostShadow said:


> Is it okay if I eat Kraft Dinner? I know it's not the greatest thing for me, but am I sealing my fate for future health concerns or anything?
> 
> I have a really high metabolism, and I seem to burn through calories quickly, I am moderately active.
> 
> The thing is, I normally wouldn't eat it, but I have been a lot more lately because it really fills up a lot, and gives me lots of energy, which is honestly more then I can say for most foods.
> 
> It's really weird.
> 
> Also, I don't feel so hungry throughout the day


Your metabolism is, barring some sort of disorder (which you 99.99% surely don't have) is pretty much like anyone else's is of your weight/height/age/sex/physical activity level. Just getting that out of the way. People unnecessarily complicate things when they talk about metabolism. People who claim to have a "high metabolism" usually overestimate how much they eat (if you only focus on the box of donuts and use that to define your metabolism, then yeah, you're gonna have a mistaken view of your caloric intake) or underestimate their activity level. Just getting this out of the way.

Yes, you can eat whatever you want for as long as:

-you get the right amount of calories
-you get enough fat
-you get enough protein
-you get enough water
-you get enough fiber
-you get enough vitamins and minerals

Don't worry about individual foods, but overall diet. There IS evidence however, of detrimental effects of hydrogenated vegetable oils for your health. You may want to limit those in your diet.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Derange At 170 said:


> Your metabolism is, barring some sort of disorder (which you 99.99% surely don't have) is pretty much like anyone else's is of your weight/height/age/sex/physical activity level. Just getting that out of the way. People unnecessarily complicate things when they talk about metabolism. People who claim to have a "high metabolism" usually overestimate how much they eat (if you only focus on the box of donuts and use that to define your metabolism, then yeah, you're gonna have a mistaken view of your caloric intake) or underestimate their activity level. Just getting this out of the way.
> 
> Yes, you can eat whatever you want for as long as:
> 
> -you get the right amount of calories
> -you get enough fat
> -you get enough protein
> -you get enough water
> -you get enough fiber
> -you get enough vitamins and minerals
> 
> Don't worry about individual foods, but overall diet. There IS evidence however, of detrimental effects of hydrogenated vegetable oils for your health. You may want to limit those in your diet.


Thanks. Okay, what about trans fats? if something has a high enough percentage, does that mean it will stay in your body/arteries potentially and clog them?


----------



## Metalize

Probably not the right thread, but whatever.

What alternatives are there to steroid injections? I just realized I have trigger finger (thumb on right hand), increasingly getting worse and no idea what caused it, and do not want to go to the doctor for this. Some kind of steroid cream I can get, or maybe an overall different way to address it?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Metasentient said:


> Probably not the right thread, but whatever.
> 
> What alternatives are there to steroid injections? I just realized I have trigger finger (thumb on right hand), increasingly getting worse and no idea what caused it, and do not want to go to the doctor for this. Some kind of steroid cream I can get, or maybe an overall different way to address it?


How Is Trigger Finger Treated?The first step is to rest the finger or thumb. Your doctor may put a splint on the hand to keep the joint from moving. If symptoms continue, your doctor may prescribe drugs that fight inflammation, such as ibuprofen or naproxen. Your doctor may also recommend an injection of a steroid into the tendon sheath. If the trigger finger does not get better, your doctor may recommend surgery.

- From WebMD. :kitteh:


----------



## Grandalf

any good videos/articles on working out?


----------



## Purrfessor

JA Grey said:


> any good videos/articles on working out?


Hmm maybe you could start another thread about the sharing of information regarding exercise/physical health. I think this thread is more for specific questions. Or maybe even a website dedicated to it if you want to make money.


----------



## MJC

JA Grey said:


> any good videos/articles on working out?


Nerd fitness has some good stuff..non-annoying stuff.


----------



## joshman108

Metasentient said:


> I see these Muslim women completely covered up, and in black clothes, and not even looking like they're sweating?? I'd fucking die.


That's because you can't see it - it's covered up right? Haha. To answer your question we need to figure out why you are getting migraines. Are you drinking fluids? Are you sure it's heat related? Are you sure it's not just an allergy to something outside? How much fluids are you drinking? How often do you go out in hot weather? Are you doing anything strenuous or just simply "being" outside?



LenaAndersen92 said:


> How do I gain muscle on my triceps? I work out 3-4 times a week, and my trouble spots are my triceps (they still jiggle and I don't know why!) and my abdominals. I want to get abs, but I don't think I'm doing the right workouts for abs? People always say that abs are 80% diet and 20% exercise, but is there any truth to that?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Triangle pushups are fun for getting triceps. Over the head arm raises (with free weights) are a good standby. Dips (without your feet touching the ground) are good. There are tons of other things you can do, just google it. As for abs, if you have any bit of a belly I would immediately suggest getting on a high-fiber diet. You can take a supplement (I recommend reliv fib-restore... although you have to buy that through a distributor). Most people have a lot of bloating that they don't even know about. You need to get rid of that first. Eating a ton of broccoli, carrots and other greens will do the trick, but you have to eat a lot EVERY day and it's tough to do. 
You can google ab workouts. Just a basic one like this would work well. 



 You also want to ad planks and situps to this - without a doubt. You also need to google other workout videos because this doesn't cover everything.
The one piece advice I have that you might not find other places it 1) climb ropes. If you don't have a place with ropes around you then check the woods in parks by your house (if you have any). Depending on where you live there may be enormous grape-vine vines that reach wayyyy up into the trees and are great for climbing. Just check around, some places have them others don't. And check them first to make sure they don't fall down. If you give them a tug and they don't move then you're fine to go for it. Nothing beats being 30 feet off the ground swinging around. 2) Climbing up and down is hard enough and will do wonders for your abs in a way that ab excersices just won't. To take it to the next level (not advisable until you are strong enough, particularly not high off the ground) do leg raises to the sides and generally rock your body back and forth. It sounds silly, but just wiggle your body in the air. The abs will be doing some killer stabilizing while you do this.



ailures said:


> K, I wanna look great and _feel awesome_, as the thread says.
> Soooo, I'm thin, exercise every other day + often ride a bike or go jogging, eat five regular meals that provide the right amount of calories for me, or at least I think so, eat 'em slowly and without a rush, very rarely consume veggies that cause bloating, don't have constipation - heh - don't chew lots of chewing gum, but try to eat yogurt more often... all those are advised when you have belly bloating, which I probably suffer from. I've noticed that in the morning everything is fine, but then, the more I eat, the bigger stomach I get. Also, it occurs mostly when I have milk & cereal for breakfast (understandable but annoying) or at weekends, when dinner is at home and not in school - my parents make bigger meals and I sadly can't do anything about it, though they aren't that big anyway.
> Any ideas? Maybe some of you had / have the same problem? Nobody wants to go with me to the doctor, so yeah. xD


Cereal is hard to digest and will really bloat you up. How often do you poop? How much comes out? How easily and how quickly does it come out? The answer to these questions will tell you if you are eating enough fiber. If you aren't then you will have bloating. You want to be going _atleast_ once a day, preferably more. You want to be able to go within the first minute and it should be easy. If this is not happening then really rachet up how much raw broccoli and carrots you each, as well as other ruffage, but these are my favorites. You can take fiber supplements as well - just make sure they do the job. Pooping should be effortless and you should feel good afterwords. If it's no then you are backed up and this is your first thing you need to address. After that, just do cardio like crazy. It's hard to maintain a big fat belly when you are biking hundreds of miles!


----------



## jjcu

Is there a way to not get veiny?

Edit:By lifting weights, I mean...


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Red Panda said:


> Well, I've been through depression and many years of anxiety and not exercising. Now that I'm better, exercise makes me feel great and definitely improves any low mood I might have some days. And it's not even heavy exercise or anything, even walking one hour makes a big difference and I kinda prefer something like that because it doesn't make me feel exhausted, but it's at a perfect point of having worked out and feeling great.
> Don't be embarrassed of taking care of yourself and doing good things about you. Let others think what they want, it doesn't matter at the end of the day.


Yeah, I'm like this car-accident of weirdness that nobody really likes or knows what to make of, but yet somehow oddly makes everyone stop and stare at me, like "DAAYUUUUMM WHHAAAT HAPPENED THERE!!??"

But yeah, but I don't know why it makes me feel bad. I'm sort of a hippie/punk/artsy type of person, and I feel like somehow working out is betraying who I am. Like, I'm selling out to the "man" or something, which doesn't really make sense or should matter, but many people my age I've noticed don't seem to really care about their health, and they think it's weird...(unless their kind of "bro's" or love sports and the like)

But I have had serious health problems my whole life, and so I decided early on to make my health a priority...

I'm just contemplating how much exercising really makes a difference, because it's kind of a hassle. When I used to it regularly, I was in a completely different place back then, and I think I over did it way too much. But now that I am at a different place in life, I wonder how much of a different it would make...sometimes, though I feel as though it just gives you a temporary 'lift' that being said, I don't get how some people go through life not exercising or hardly moving at all :bored: But I am cursed with having too much energy, and I go insane if I don't move around enough...


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Red Panda

GhostShadow said:


> Yeah, I'm like this car-accident of weirdness that nobody really likes or knows what to make of, but yet somehow oddly makes everyone stop and stare at me, like "DAAYUUUUMM WHHAAAT HAPPENED THERE!!??"
> 
> But yeah, but I don't know why it makes me feel bad. I'm sort of a hippie/punk/artsy type of person, and I feel like somehow working out is betraying who I am. Like, I'm selling out to the "man" or something, which doesn't really make sense or should matter, but many people my age I've noticed don't seem to really care about their health, and they think it's weird...(unless their kind of "bro's" or love sports and the like)
> 
> But I have had serious health problems my whole life, and so I decided early on to make my health a priority...
> 
> I'm just contemplating how much exercising really makes a difference, because it's kind of a hassle. When I used to it regularly, I was in a completely different place back then, and I think I over did it way too much. But now that I am at a different place in life, I wonder how much of a different it would make...sometimes, though I feel as though it just gives you a temporary 'lift' that being said, I don't get how some people go through life not exercising or hardly moving at all :bored: But I am cursed with having too much energy, and I go insane if I don't move around enough...


I used to be very concerned with what others (may) think because I have social anxiety disorder, but once you stop caring, especially about things that are very beneficial to you like exercising, life just gets better immediately. Being physically active is an innate need that we have, much alike sexual release or even like eating and pooping. So, you are not betraying who you are, quite the opposite. People tolerate sitting around much because they don't know better, unless there's some other problem of course, like when my hypothyroidism was uncontrolled and I would get tired just by walking a few meters. 

It's not about exercising, but being physically active. You should do something you enjoy and there's no need to push it too much if you are not interested in getting more fit, but just to maintain a healthy body. 1 hour walks are great for that, for example. You can try it and see for yourself if it feels good enough for you.


----------



## Namtab102

Is it better to exercise daily or every other day? Or does it depend on your goals?

In my case, I'm doing some simple (but not easy) body weight exercises to improve my core and my leg strength. For horseback riding.


----------



## Derange At 170

Namtab102 said:


> Is it better to exercise daily or every other day? Or does it depend on your goals?
> 
> In my case, I'm doing some simple (but not easy) body weight exercises to improve my core and my leg strength. For horseback riding.


Exercise frequency depends on the intensity, the exercises, the volume, work capacity (how much you can handle -- which depends on a number of factors, primarily experience + genetics), etc etc.

In your case, exercise all you want. The best way to develop core/leg strength for horseback riding, though, is by doing more horseback riding.


----------



## Derange At 170

dogshavesillynames said:


> Does anyone have experience with the ketogenic diet (and entering ketosis in particular) who can give me some advice? I've been trying for almost a week, but I don't feel like I've entered ketosis yet.
> 
> If anyone sees my question and doesn't know the answer, but wants to know, feel free to post quote me. Maybe I'll figure it out soon...


Is this still an issue? I have entered ketosis twice. It did not work for me; I did not get any of the negative side-effects, but my appetite is controlled more by volume than fat/protein intake (I am half-Greek, and was raised eating very... Greek portions of food), so I got the worst cravings of my life while in ketosis. So a high fat diet, even when consuming a lot of fibrous, green veggies (which are allowed in ketosis), did not satiate me. It wasa true ketogenic diet too, not a high protein diet with fat, that avoids carbs.

An unlikely event, but possible. It most likely won't apply to you, though.

I did get light-headed once after doing heavy squats, just after innitiating the ketogenic diet. But that's it in terms "common negative side-effects".

However, scientific research has indicated that people on ketosis do not lose more actual fat/weight than people on a carb rich diet; the rate of fatloss is the same. It truly is mostly water-weight that makes for the amazing weight loss.

There is a place for a ketogenic diet if you are sensitive to carbs and going keto helps you control your appetite. Or hell, if you just enjoy eating high fat food! However, if it's purely about weightloss to you; don't bother.



jjcu said:


> Is there a way to not get veiny?
> 
> Edit:By lifting weights, I mean...


An older post, I know. But this is purely down to genetics. Some people have thicker veins just under their skin, others don't. Some people can get down to 8% bodyfat and not be too veiny, whereas others at 12% will look like tiny snakes are crawling up their entire body.

I wouldn't worry about it. If you're getting veiny, it means you're making progress in the fat burning department. That's how I treat my stretch marks.


----------



## Namtab102

Derange At 170 said:


> Exercise frequency depends on the intensity, the exercises, the volume, work capacity (how much you can handle -- which depends on a number of factors, primarily experience + genetics), etc etc.
> 
> In your case, exercise all you want. The best way to develop core/leg strength for horseback riding, though, is by doing more horseback riding.


I wish I could ride every day, but it's not possible at this point. So I guess I'll just exercise daily.


----------



## Derange At 170

Namtab102 said:


> I wish I could ride every day, but it's not possible at this point. So I guess I'll just exercise daily.


Oh yeah, that's understandable. I was just trying to drive the general point home (for this thread and you) that becoming _good_ at activities is achieved by doing them more. While weight training can supplement some things to some degree; becoming a great jumper is achieved by jumping more. Being a great football player is mostly achieved by playing more football, etc etc. But good luck with your training and horseback riding.


----------



## Laughmore

I've been an inactive homebody for years. As a 6' ectomorph about 10lbs underweight with a v-frame, is there a recommended target weight before I start resistance training? Putting on weight has always been a challenge but I'm consuming 3k+ calories daily with help of weight gainer shakes (blended w/fruit, whole milk, heaping handful spinach), lots of whole wheat spaghetti, and oatmeal w/fruit. Supplements besides the powder are multis, L-glutamine, and fish oil capsules (hand-me-downs from my brother).

I'm worried about my joint health if I just start hitting it a few time s week, I've never been as light as I was a week ago (135lbs) and anxious to get above 160 so I don't look like a tweeker anymore (very low body fat, big bones).


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Red Panda said:


> I used to be very concerned with what others (may) think because I have social anxiety disorder, but once you stop caring, especially about things that are very beneficial to you like exercising, life just gets better immediately. Being physically active is an innate need that we have, much alike sexual release or even like eating and pooping. So, you are not betraying who you are, quite the opposite. People tolerate sitting around much because they don't know better, unless there's some other problem of course, like when my hypothyroidism was uncontrolled and I would get tired just by walking a few meters.
> 
> It's not about exercising, but being physically active. You should do something you enjoy and there's no need to push it too much if you are not interested in getting more fit, but just to maintain a healthy body. 1 hour walks are great for that, for example. You can try it and see for yourself if it feels good enough for you.


Well, I walk all the time. I've never stopped that, because I have to move around. Like I said, I can't be too sedentary. I've never known how people can do it...I get lots of pent up crazy energy and stuff, or just get really antsy. The thing is I am bored with walking. I thought about maybe a longboard for the rest of the summer, but I am not sure. It would really help though...getting around.

I think it must be immaturity or something. I feel like a lot of people my age think you're a health nut or something if you exercise, which is weird to me. Like you're somehow fake or something. Wtf?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Anyway, I'm having serious issue here: My hair won't stop falling out. Everyone tells me I'm not going bald, but it looks weird to me. It's been thinning a lot lately, but almost too fast, all over or something, and it won't stop falling out. Like almost clumps. I can just brush my hand through and a bunch of hairs will fall out.


I'm thinking it's protein; what does anyone else think? my blood tests also show that I have healthy vitamins levels, so wtf? are the tests just not adequately showing up properly?

I don't really eat that much meat. Mostly just chickpeas and beans for protein. But I don't know how good of a quality the brand is I am buying. ANd I don't even eat those that regularly.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Sometimes I wake up with blood all over my bed. My roomate acts really weird towards me, and is always asking me if I slept alright, cuz he says he is afraid of waking me cuz he has insomnia. wtf? i lock my door. i don't understand whats happening.


----------



## Vishy

I'm not sure if is related to the topic but I guess that people who are into fitness have a better clue so... What do you think about cow milk? I really love milk and I wanna keep drink it but I heard a lot of negative theories about it. Also what do you think about milk with no lactose? I hate the taste but it is better than regular milk?


----------



## EccentricSiren

Any tips on how to lose weight as quickly as possible, but safely? I'm 5'7 1/2" and about 135 lbs and I absolutely need to get down to 128, or better yet, 125 as soon as possible. I've been working out and doing ab exercises and I eat fairly healthily without being obsessive about it, but it's just not working. I've been working out regularly for the past 2-3 months and nothing has changed. I have a little bulge on my belly and I look like I'm about 3 months pregnant. I'm not, and have never been, pregnant. It seems like every time I do ab-specific workouts, it looks bigger, not smaller.
I'm going to beach party with some friends from university, some of whom I haven't seen since 2007, in about 2 weeks. One of them has become a real fitness freak and has been known to comment on people's bodies and health habits, which I am hoping to avoid. I've come up with a few come-backs to let him know my body is not up for discussion, but if I'd rather not have to use them in the first place. 
Any advice?


----------



## Word Dispenser

@_GhostShadow_ : Waking up with blood all over the bed isn't something that the fitness freaks can necessarily help you with. This sounds like a matter for your doctor.



Vishy said:


> I'm not sure if is related to the topic but I guess that people who are into fitness have a better clue so... What do you think about cow milk? I really love milk and I wanna keep drink it but I heard a lot of negative theories about it. Also what do you think about milk with no lactose? I hate the taste but it is better than regular milk?


I think that like with all things, it has to do with moderation.

The reason that milk gets a bad rep is because it's not necessarily being used to make calcium. The only way it converts properly, is if you're getting enough K2 and Vitamin D. Otherwise, it can clog up your arteries and fun stuff like that. My best advice, though, is to do your own research and make your own conclusions.




EccentricSiren said:


> Any tips on how to lose weight as quickly as possible, but safely? I'm 5'7 1/2" and about 135 lbs and I absolutely need to get down to 128, or better yet, 125 as soon as possible. I've been working out and doing ab exercises and I eat fairly healthily without being obsessive about it, but it's just not working. I've been working out regularly for the past 2-3 months and nothing has changed. I have a little bulge on my belly and I look like I'm about 3 months pregnant. I'm not, and have never been, pregnant. It seems like every time I do ab-specific workouts, it looks bigger, not smaller.
> I'm going to beach party with some friends from university, some of whom I haven't seen since 2007, in about 2 weeks. One of them has become a real fitness freak and has been known to comment on people's bodies and health habits, which I am hoping to avoid. I've come up with a few come-backs to let him know my body is not up for discussion, but if I'd rather not have to use them in the first place.
> Any advice?


You might want to see a doctor, because this may not be a fitness issue. It sounds like it could have something to do with your thyroid.

That said, if you're eating healthy and exercising, based on your current height and weight, you are well within a healthy range.

If not: Cut out white bread. Stick to dark bread. Or, better yet, no bread. Choose beans, legumes, and brown rice instead. Only eat an amount the size of your fist as a serving. Eat lots of vegetables, and make sure to eat lean protein the size and thickness of your palm. Eat healthy fats in your nuts and seeds. Don't drink your calories-- Stick only to water. :kitteh:

Ab-specific training isn't going to do anything. Spot-training is a myth. When you work out your body, the fat comes off on its own. It doesn't matter if you're working out your arms, the fat could come off your stomach, for example!

Try doing body weight or weighted squats. Better yet, set up a weight-lifting regime for yourself, at your local gym. Lifting weights is the best way to burn fat.

Contrary to popular belief, weight-lifting does _not _make you fat or 'bulky'. It's all about what you're eating while you're doing it. If you eat too much, then you start to put on muscle and/or weight gain. That's all there is to it. You have lean muscles that are trained, when you eat lean, but lots of protein.

Here's an example of a slim, yet athletic muscular girl doing weight training. Bam.


----------



## White River

Vishy said:


> I'm not sure if is related to the topic but I guess that people who are into fitness have a better clue so... What do you think about cow milk? I really love milk and I wanna keep drink it but I heard a lot of negative theories about it. Also what do you think about milk with no lactose? I hate the taste but it is better than regular milk?


If you're lactose intolerant, have milk with no lactose. Otherwise, it's just a waste of money. Nothing wrong with milk. Most theories about specific foods tend to be based on pseudoscience/gossip. If you have no issues processing milk and it fits in with a balanced diet, then like almost anything, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Laughmore

I'm a skinny dude and I just doubled my calorie intake, gained a lot of weight in a few weeks, and have been hitting the weights pretty consistently.

My question is: is there a way to limit how vascular my hands and forearms appear? I never stopped playing drums though I've been otherwise inactive for years, and with a shirt on I look kind of like a weird bodybuilder with my veins in my hands and forearms popping out, though completely disproportional to the rest of skinny-fat me. Will this inevitably get "worse" as I train or is there something I can do to balance myself in a more targeted way?

Thanks,
popeye


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

This probably isn't the place I should be asking, BUT I'm an impulse-poster and my body is in the forefront of my thoughts right now.

How do you determine healthy weight? I'm getting nervous seeing "fit" people who are anywhere from 5in to a foot taller than I am yet weight only slightly more than my initial target weight is supposed to be. I'm starting to think I'm supposed to be well under 100lb or something...where do you get information for this?

Also, regarding food. The more I look around at diets the more it looks impossible to eat anything. Meat is bad, dairy is bad, carbs are bad, fat is bad, grains are bad, sugar (including fruit) is bad, certain vegetables are bad....what _can_ a person eat? It looks like one is supposed to live on vegetables and nuts and nothing else (oh wait, nuts have fat...I'm confused as hell).


----------



## Derange At 170

EccentricSiren said:


> Any tips on how to lose weight as quickly as possible, but safely? I'm 5'7 1/2" and about 135 lbs and I absolutely need to get down to 128, or better yet, 125 as soon as possible. I've been working out and doing ab exercises and I eat fairly healthily without being obsessive about it, but it's just not working. I've been working out regularly for the past 2-3 months and nothing has changed.


Drop the "eating healthily" mentality from your attitude. Yes, you need to get all the vitamins and minerals. But when people frame FAT LOSS around _eating healthily_, they're focusing on getting nutrient dense whole foods. And that's nice and all. But if your maintenance is 1800 calories, and you eat 1800 calories worth of whole foods, you are not going to lose weight. And the more time passes, the more it pisses me off that supposed "health gurus" always frame weightloss advice around "health" (as an undefined abstract).

Your problem isn't what food you eat. Or how often. Or when. It's how much you're eating -- that's what you need to frame your fatloss mindset around. The quality of the food in terms of nutrient density is secondary to that and should play a supportive role.

Count how many calories you're eating for a week. Get your daily average, and subtract 200 calories from that. Keep activity levels the same. You will lose weight.

More accurately: If you want to maintain musclemass and strength, try losing 1-1.4% worth of bodyweight per week. I can help you explaining how to do that accurately if you want me.



EccentricSiren said:


> I have a little bulge on my belly and I look like I'm about 3 months pregnant. I'm not, and have never been, pregnant. It seems like every time I do ab-specific workouts, it looks bigger, not smaller.


When you work your abs, blood flows towards them, creating what is known among fitness enthusiasts as "the pump". Since blood flows towards the trained bodypart, it will appear bigger. And depending on how fat settles on your body, it will appear as if you've gotten a bit fatter simply because the abs push out just the part that is covered in fat. This is temporary. Do not worry about it.

You cannot spot reduce fat. Fat distribution on your body is genetically determined. The "problem area" is the last place you will be losing fat.



EccentricSiren said:


> I'm going to beach party with some friends from university, some of whom I haven't seen since 2007, in about 2 weeks. One of them has become a real fitness freak and has been known to comment on people's bodies and health habits, which I am hoping to avoid. I've come up with a few come-backs to let him know my body is not up for discussion, but if I'd rather not have to use them in the first place.
> Any advice?


The problem isn't your body, it's this guy's attitude. Secondarily... I'll cut right to it and say; it's not just his attitude, but yours too. Train your self-esteem and self-image more than your body. No advice in the world will make you happy with the body you've got if you're letting weightloss depend on what some asshole thinks of your body.


----------



## Derange At 170

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> This probably isn't the place I should be asking, BUT I'm an impulse-poster and my body is in the forefront of my thoughts right now.
> 
> How do you determine healthy weight? I'm getting nervous seeing "fit" people who are anywhere from 5in to a foot taller than I am yet weight only slightly more than my initial target weight is supposed to be. I'm starting to think I'm supposed to be well under 100lb or something...where do you get information for this?


Sorry for the length of this post. I want to have as many potential questions answered.

Look in the mirror. If that looks alright to you, you're good to go. People are built differently, have different inclinations or slightly different bodycomposition. I look heavier than most people think I am (people usually think I'm 10 lbs heavier than I am), but I look good.

Optimally, women shouldn't have more than 25% fat, and men shouldn't have more than 15% fat. Some anti-fat shaming activist will probably throw a hissyfit over these numbers. But people have gotten quite heavy over the last quarter century, so that schews these numbers somewhat. Also, I am stating the _optimal_ number, not _acceptable_. The acceptable number, from a health perspective, would be up to 30% for women, and 20% for men. Aesthetics in this regard however, are subjective. How to figure out, accurately, what bodyfat you are? Don't. Unless you have access to a bodpod, or something like that. But it may not be worth the money. As I previously said; go by the mirror. If it looks acceptable, it probably is.



ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Also, regarding food. The more I look around at diets the more it looks impossible to eat anything. Meat is bad, dairy is bad, carbs are bad, fat is bad, grains are bad, sugar (including fruit) is bad, certain vegetables are bad....what _can_ a person eat? It looks like one is supposed to live on vegetables and nuts and nothing else (oh wait, nuts have fat...I'm confused as hell).


Yep yep yep. People are completely incapable of nuance for the most part. They read some hack headline, that cites some hack study about irrealistically high sugar intake in completely sedetary, morbidly obese individuals, and yell off the top of the roofs that sugar is poison. And there you have it, the anti-sugar hysteria! Right after the anti-fat hysteria! What are people even allowed to eat? People buy fear, so that's what they're sold.

Now, a diet is actually a lot more complex than a single variable, or food group, or nutrient. But at the same time very simple in its complexity. Meaning, it's very easy to eat a healthy diet when you stick to a few base principles. And all those complexities fall into place.

Fat, carbs and protein are all macronutrients. The only 3 macronutrients. Macronutrients are the ones that supply your body with energy. You want a base amount of protein and fat for body function; the rest of your caloric intake can be filled up according to preference. If you like high protein/high fat diets, do them. If you like carbs, have carbs. *Your only goal should be to eat at least get 80% of your diet from whole, non-processed foods*. 

Meat definitely has a place in a balanced diet. _Red meat_ MIGHT be carcinogenic (but there's no evidence for it causing cancer, just a link), but this link is negated completely by eating vegetables and especially fruit. So does red meat cause cancer? In the context of a healthy diet; no.

I am using red meat as an example specifically to prove my point; it doesn't matter what a nutrient alone does. What matters is its place in your diet.

Don't overly restrict your diet. Have foods you enjoy. Have pizza, cookies, candy and soft drinks if you like them. If you are somewhat physically active and get *80% of your caloric intake from whole foods*, none of that is bad for you.

If your diet mostly consists of twinkies and poptarts, THEN the candy will be bad for you. If not, have at it. Moderation is key.

The only thing to avoid is hydrogenated vegetable oils/trans fats.

Limit alcohol and tobacco use.


----------



## Derange At 170

Laughmore said:


> I'm a skinny dude and I just doubled my calorie intake, gained a lot of weight in a few weeks, and have been hitting the weights pretty consistently.
> 
> My question is: is there a way to limit how vascular my hands and forearms appear? I never stopped playing drums though I've been otherwise inactive for years, and with a shirt on I look kind of like a weird bodybuilder with my veins in my hands and forearms popping out, though completely disproportional to the rest of skinny-fat me. Will this inevitably get "worse" as I train or is there something I can do to balance myself in a more targeted way?
> 
> Thanks,
> popeye


Sorry, I did not see this post before.

How close to the surface of your skin your veins are is genetically determined. As is fat distribution. If you have relatively little fat on your forearms and your veins are near the surface of your skin, then that's what it's gonna look like.

So. Just stop worrying about it. Maybe you just hold very little fat on your (fore-)arms and the rest of your body will balance out by burning fat there, or maybe not. It's just veins. 

If it helps, people probably don't notice nearly as much as you do. And generally when it comes to specific body features (a ratio I completely made-up): 10% like it, 10% hate, 80% are indifferent.


----------



## raskoolz

I recently moved up in weights for barbell bench presses and I noticed that I am having sharp pain in my left shoulder whenever I do reps. I'm worried that I'm damaging my rotator cuffs so I'm wondering what could I do to stop the sharp pain when doing the exercise?


----------



## Derange At 170

raskoolz said:


> I recently moved up in weights for barbell bench presses and I noticed that I am having sharp pain in my left shoulder whenever I do reps. I'm worried that I'm damaging my rotator cuffs so I'm wondering what could I do to stop the sharp pain when doing the exercise?


Are you tightening your glutes, pinching back your shoulderblades (creating a natural arch in your back) when you're benching? And, when lowering the bar, are you aiming for the bottom of your chest/sternum?

Flaring your elbows out too much on a flat back bench press can put strain on your front deltoid muscle, which should not be overly activated while benching (it's not meant for heavy loads). It should primarily be a chest and tricep movement.






He explains how you need to bench even further; do everything he said too, that I didn't say.

He is putting a little too much emphasis on the arch in his description in my opinion, though. DON'T aim to get an arch; tighten your glutes and pinch your shoulder blades together, and lie on the bench. The natural arch that comes from that will be correct and will be incidental to the tight shoulders/glutes. Too much arch can negatively affect the range of motion on the bench.

Practice benching correctly like this. Once you've got form down here, try doing dumbell presses instead. They afford greater range of motion and by using dumbells, one arm/side of your body won't help the other, giving you a more symmetrical exercise. Studies have also shown dumbell presses to be recruiting more muscle fibers, I believe. However, it's easier to learn proper form with a bar, so I would do that for some time before moving on to dumbells. You WILL be using absolutely less weight using dumbells, but that's because you're using them over a greater range of motion. So it is the more effective exercise.

Keep in mind that by benching like this, correctly, you will be relearning the movement from the ground up and it will feel uncomfortable/unnatural in the beginning; you'll get used to it.


----------



## runnerveran

Bench press or barbell press? Barbell press is going to be lighter from my understanding, but also has a greater ROM. Are there any studies or meta studies showing one is better? Links please? Opinions?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Anyone know of some ways to reduce carbs/sugar that don't involve cutting these two things out of your life forever? I know it's pathetic that I don't know how to eat without these two groups, but I do enjoy them and bread/pasta products are filling, yet I know I'm consuming too much. I eat those basically everyday, once or twice. I outright carb-load on some days. As for sugar I can barely go a day without that: there it's kind of an actual addiction. Sometimes it's just a couple rows of dark chocolate, sometimes it's something heavy like a dessert parfait from the grocery store. Some days I flat out live on sweets for the day and that's a disaster.


Yes, I'm disgusting, I'll save you the trouble of writing it.


I'm getting tired of the food guilt on top of what I think my overconsumption is doing to my mood and mind (if I sound like I'm trying to weasel my way into being allowed to eat these bad foods regularly, I am), and I'm increasingly scared of both the lack of control and what I'm doing to my body. I have noticed that some moderation doesn't seem to bother me, but that never lasts long; I had a brief time when my main meal of the day was a veggie wrap, an assortment of whatever vegetables in had on hand wrapped in a whole wheat tortilla with a little honey mustard or something. During this time I also tried to set off my sugar cravings with fruit. I still ate sweets too, and my main meal was carbs, yet I felt so fantastic it scared me. 


Yet I see everywhere that one is supposed to eliminate all sugar and carbs from their diet, including fruit, but if I even try to just stop eating sweets the resolve lasts a couple days at most, then I can't stop thinking about how much I want it, or something sets me off and food is the first thing I turn to, or I'm just bored and eating gives me something to do...then I find other suggestions that regular sweets in moderation prevents one from feeling deprived and then binging, others say that's bad, I know if I could get down to one dessert a week I would feel crazy proud of myself...


I'm getting scared of food. Hck, I was just reading the !ain threads and the only option for me is "Suck it up you fat bitch. Health is pain. No more carbs, no more sugar, ever, starting now. Starve. Fucking deal with it". Which, funnily enough, just makes me immediately feel like it isn't worth it and go eat whatever I want.


Help.


EDIT: Also, I kind of prefer to eat vegetarian where I can. This generally seems like a problem since, based on my reading, when you eliminate carbs from your diet you're supposed to replace it with protein, usually meat. I tried looking up vegetarian sources of protein and many of them are grains or other kinds of carbs - bad foods, basically. So now I'm even more lost.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

I'm not fat and my cardiovascular system still rocks...but I've lost muscle tone. I've always been in shape but now it's hard to get back my muscle without hurting myself ((

And it would be nice to drop back down to an XS instead of a Small so I can wear my old high school dresses. I don't want to get riiiiid of them!

I love food. Never gonna give that up. But has anyone tried going really really low carb/calorie during the week and then just loosing it during the weekend? Is this OK for your body? I like doing fasts but I am worried this will be unhealthy?

Anybody with XP speak on this?

Also, how can you both fast and work out at the same time? Not alot of articles on this


----------



## SevSevens

sweetraglansweater said:


> I'm not fat and my cardiovascular system still rocks...but I've lost muscle tone. I've always been in shape but now it's hard to get back my muscle without hurting myself ((
> 
> And it would be nice to drop back down to an XS instead of a Small so I can wear my old high school dresses. I don't want to get riiiiid of them!
> 
> I love food. Never gonna give that up. But has anyone tried going really really low carb/calorie during the week and then just loosing it during the weekend? Is this OK for your body? I like doing fasts but I am worried this will be unhealthy?
> 
> Anybody with XP speak on this?
> 
> Also, how can you both fast and work out at the same time? Not alot of articles on this


do you eat bread?

I can lost a lot of weight by eating lots of rice and potatoes doing cardio and not eating bread assuming i eat less than 50 grams of sugar a day.

But you're perfect...no need to lose weight


----------



## sweetraglansweater

SevSevens said:


> do you eat bread?
> 
> I can lost a lot of weight by eating lots of rice and potatoes doing cardio and not eating bread assuming i eat less than 50 grams of sugar a day.
> 
> But you're perfect...no need to lose weight


I'm gluten intolerant. I haven't had a slice of bread in a while. But me and the sweet potatoes have a love affair (((

I do want to loose weight, though. It's so much easier to rock climb and run with 5-10 lbs less on your body.


----------



## Amine

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Anyone know of some ways to reduce carbs/sugar that don't involve cutting these two things out of your life forever? I know it's pathetic that I don't know how to eat without these two groups, but I do enjoy them and bread/pasta products are filling, yet I know I'm consuming too much. I eat those basically everyday, once or twice. I outright carb-load on some days. As for sugar I can barely go a day without that: there it's kind of an actual addiction. Sometimes it's just a couple rows of dark chocolate, sometimes it's something heavy like a dessert parfait from the grocery store. Some days I flat out live on sweets for the day and that's a disaster.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm disgusting, I'll save you the trouble of writing it.
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of the food guilt on top of what I think my overconsumption is doing to my mood and mind (if I sound like I'm trying to weasel my way into being allowed to eat these bad foods regularly, I am), and I'm increasingly scared of both the lack of control and what I'm doing to my body. I have noticed that some moderation doesn't seem to bother me, but that never lasts long; I had a brief time when my main meal of the day was a veggie wrap, an assortment of whatever vegetables in had on hand wrapped in a whole wheat tortilla with a little honey mustard or something. During this time I also tried to set off my sugar cravings with fruit. I still ate sweets too, and my main meal was carbs, yet I felt so fantastic it scared me.
> 
> 
> Yet I see everywhere that one is supposed to eliminate all sugar and carbs from their diet, including fruit, but if I even try to just stop eating sweets the resolve lasts a couple days at most, then I can't stop thinking about how much I want it, or something sets me off and food is the first thing I turn to, or I'm just bored and eating gives me something to do...then I find other suggestions that regular sweets in moderation prevents one from feeling deprived and then binging, others say that's bad, I know if I could get down to one dessert a week I would feel crazy proud of myself...
> 
> 
> I'm getting scared of food. Hck, I was just reading the !ain threads and the only option for me is "Suck it up you fat bitch. Health is pain. No more carbs, no more sugar, ever, starting now. Starve. Fucking deal with it". Which, funnily enough, just makes me immediately feel like it isn't worth it and go eat whatever I want.
> 
> 
> Help.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, I kind of prefer to eat vegetarian where I can. This generally seems like a problem since, based on my reading, when you eliminate carbs from your diet you're supposed to replace it with protein, usually meat. I tried looking up vegetarian sources of protein and many of them are grains or other kinds of carbs - bad foods, basically. So now I'm even more lost.


You definitely don't need to cut out fruit. I wouldn't really cut out carbs in general, just junk food carbs like pastries, cookies, candy, as well as chips, pretzels, and other white bread kinds of things.

Exercise helps you eat better. I mean, when you exercise, you just _want_ to eat better. I dunno if you do or not but I figured I might as well throw that in there. 



sweetraglansweater said:


> I'm not fat and my cardiovascular system still rocks...but I've lost muscle tone. I've always been in shape but now it's hard to get back my muscle without hurting myself ((
> 
> And it would be nice to drop back down to an XS instead of a Small so I can wear my old high school dresses. I don't want to get riiiiid of them!
> 
> I love food. Never gonna give that up. But has anyone tried going really really low carb/calorie during the week and then just loosing it during the weekend? Is this OK for your body? I like doing fasts but I am worried this will be unhealthy?
> 
> Anybody with XP speak on this?
> 
> Also, how can you both fast and work out at the same time? Not alot of articles on this


How are you hurting yourself? What injury and what exercise is causing it? I'd say just do something else. Elliptical is almost impossible to get injured on. 

I don't see why 1 or 2 days a week of eating whatever is bad. I do that on Sundays. Sometimes I find that I don't even really desire anything junky on Sundays anyway. Fasting in general seems kinda unnecessary. Like you don't need to pig out, but getting a sensible amount of protein and carbs is better than not getting them IMO.


----------



## SevSevens

sweetraglansweater said:


> I'm gluten intolerant. I haven't had a slice of bread in a while. But me and the sweet potatoes have a love affair (((
> 
> I do want to loose weight, though. It's so much easier to rock climb and run with 5-10 lbs less on your body.


one thing you can try is eating normal every day as you are but on maybe three days out of the week don't eat anything after 9pm except for a few fruits or broccoli...preferably broccoli.

I have a love affair with sweet potatoes too.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

SevSevens said:


> one thing you can try is eating normal every day as you are but on maybe three days out of the week don't eat anything after 9pm except for a few fruits or broccoli...preferably broccoli.
> 
> I have a love affair with sweet potatoes too.


That is great advice! I like to drink on weekends. And do da pot. I think etc that where I be getting the cals from ((


----------



## ForestPaix

I'm trying to limit my calorie intake to 1200 calories a day or less, but if I eat more than 1200, I exercise it off, usually like 700 to 800 calories. Is this effective too?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

sweetraglansweater said:


> And do da pot. I think etc that where I be getting the cals from ((


Munchies


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

What would be the best exercise to remove belly fat? I want a flat stomach. I don't have any gym equipment at home except dumbbells and a barbell, so ideally I'm looking for something involving bodyweight only. I do sit-ups at present but I don't think they're working very well. I also do diamond pushups and that sort of targets the abdomen. But I'm sure there must be better ways...


----------



## Shade

Spitta Andretti said:


> What would be the best exercise to remove belly fat? I want a flat stomach. I don't have any gym equipment at home except dumbbells and a barbell, so ideally I'm looking for something involving bodyweight only. I do sit-ups at present but I don't think they're working very well. I also do diamond pushups and that sort of targets the abdomen. But I'm sure there must be better ways...


You can't pinpoint where you burn fat, so doing sit-ups and other exercises for the abdomen doesn't necessarily mean that you'll get rid of your fat there. You need to make sure that you spend more energy (by moving around) than you gain (by eating) so that your body is forced to use its energy-reserves (fat). In practice this means looking over your diet and figure out your calorie intake. I'm not very good with what you're supposed to eat, but if you want help with this you could post your eating-habits and wait for some kind, knowledgeable soul to lend its advise. Also, start doing some sort of cardio. I like swimming and running, but there's a lot of different things you can do.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Distry said:


> You can't pinpoint where you burn fat, so doing sit-ups and other exercises for the abdomen doesn't necessarily mean that you'll get rid of your fat there. You need to make sure that you spend more energy (by moving around) than you gain (by eating) so that your body is forced to use its energy-reserves (fat). In practice this means looking over your diet and figure out your calorie intake. I'm not very good with what you're supposed to eat, but if you want help with this you could post your eating-habits and wait for some kind, knowledgeable soul to lend its advise. Also, start doing some sort of cardio. I like swimming and running, but there's a lot of different things you can do.


I'm bulking atm so no dieting. I have to consume 2500 calories a day minimum.


----------



## Shade

Spitta Andretti said:


> I'm bulking atm so no dieting. I have to consume 2500 calories a day minimum.


Well, I won't say that it's impossible to lose fat while simultaneously gaining muscle, but if you're actually going through a bulking period I'd suggest you keep at it until you've reached your goals muscle-wise and then focus on burning fat. Like I said in my previous post, you need to use up more energy than you gain, which is kinda tricky if you're bulking and thereby looking to keep a calorie surplus. 

In other words, you need to decide, lose fat or gain muscle. Trying to do both at once will only halter both processes.

Edit: There's a perfectly good thread on here which explains everything about fat loss: http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/662738-healthy-habits-successful-fatloss.html


----------



## Saintsqc

Spitta Andretti said:


> I'm bulking atm so no dieting. I have to consume 2500 calories a day minimum.


Then, you're going to gain belly fat. 

Btw, for natty (beginner) lifters, bulking/cutting is a counterproductive and unhealthy strategy. Recomp is simpler, as effecient and more healthy. I did a few bulk/cut cycles just to realize that I looked and felt like shit 50% of the time. A good diet, without surplus or deficit, and hard training yield to the same results.


----------



## Real Observer

Distry said:


> You can't pinpoint where you burn fat, so doing sit-ups and other exercises for the abdomen doesn't necessarily mean that you'll get rid of your fat there. You need to make sure that you spend more energy (by moving around) than you gain (by eating) so that your body is forced to use its energy-reserves (fat). In practice this means looking over your diet and figure out your calorie intake. I'm not very good with what you're supposed to eat, but if you want help with this you could post your eating-habits and wait for some kind, knowledgeable soul to lend its advise. Also, start doing some sort of cardio. I like swimming and running, but there's a lot of different things you can do.


Also sit ups are one of the worse ab exercises. Especially if you have your feet hooked.


----------



## Fluctuate

Is there anything better than the plank?

Oh, and someone should mention that building muscle under your belly fat makes your belly look _bigger_ ><D


----------



## Word Dispenser

Elizabeth Bennet said:


> Is there anything better than the plank?
> 
> Oh, and someone should mention that building muscle under your belly fat makes your belly look _bigger_ ><D


First and foremost: Any core exercise can do the same as the plank, if you work on it, and/or add weight. Such as the squat. Perfect all-around body exercise.

Secondly: It depends on what you mean by 'building muscle'. Quite a lot of people think they're building muscle when they're losing weight and their muscle is simply showing through more. As always, it's about what, and how much you're eating. Also-- It's not possible to _choose _to build muscle in just one area. 

If you're doing body weight exercises, chances are, you're not building that much. But, if you're losing weight and you're seeing a bulge, it's actually because definition is showing through more. :kitteh:


----------



## Shade

Real Observer said:


> Also sit ups are one of the worse ab exercises. Especially if you have your feet hooked.


Well, strictly speaking sit-ups doesn't really target the abs, it's an exercise for the iliopsoas (google it). A lot of people just tend to say sit-ups when they mean crunches, which are the ones that do target the abs. I tend to do a sort of hybrid motion, where I perform a rolling movement on my way up and then straighten my torso and keep it static on the way down. Now, I don't know how healthy this kind of motion is for your spine, so I wouldn't recommend it to anyone else, but as long as I hurts in the right way in the right places I'll keep doing it


----------



## Real Observer

Distry said:


> Well, strictly speaking sit-ups doesn't really target the abs, it's an exercise for the iliopsoas (google it). A lot of people just tend to say sit-ups when they mean crunches, which are the ones that do target the abs. I tend to do a sort of hybrid motion, where I perform a rolling movement on my way up and then straighten my torso and keep it static on the way down. Now, I don't know how healthy this kind of motion is for your spine, so I wouldn't recommend it to anyone else, but as long as I hurts in the right way in the right places I'll keep doing it


I know very well what illiopsoas is. You still get static activation of abdominals during crunches. But I basically agree with you. It is not very good exercise. What you are doing does not sound all that bad provided your feet are free or propped by the heels and you know how to activate right muscle groups.


----------



## Shade

Real Observer said:


> I know very well what illiopsoas is. You still get static activation of abdominals during crunches. But I basically agree with you. It is not very good exercise. What you are doing does not sound all that bad provided your feet are free or propped by the heels and you know how to activate right muscle groups.


Wasn't really trying to imply that you wouldn't know what the illiopsoas is. It was just that I had to google it myself, since the Swedish layman term I'm used to didn't really translate into English 

And I perform my exercise with my feet free. I try to keep my legs straight so that they act as sort of a counterweight as I go back down.


----------



## Real Observer

Distry said:


> Wasn't really trying to imply that you wouldn't know what the illiopsoas is. It was just that I had to google it myself, since the Swedish layman term I'm used to didn't really translate into English
> 
> And I perform my exercise with my feet free. I try to keep my legs straight so that they act as sort of a counterweight as I go back down.


Oh. I never bothered with Czech names in the first place. I just go by the latin ones by default. I have fuckton of anatomy to learn before exams. I would go crazy doing it bi-languaglly


----------



## Chamberlain

Hi there!

I would need some advice from you guys. I'm almost 23, Asian (living in Europe), 5'1 and roughly 101 lbs, and I'm what you could consider a "skinny fat" girl. By that I mean that I'm indeed fairly light but I have a fat belly and sometimes it looks like I'm pregnant... the rest of my body is "fine", I mean no one ever believes me when I say that I've got fat to get rid of (I just wear the right clothes to hide it).

I've read stuff like I shouldn't do too much cardio but rather lift weight and that kind of stuff, but what would you guys advise?

In terms of diet I don't follow any diet in particular, I don't eat a lot in general anyway (maybe 1200 cal/day max? I don't know but that should be close enough, and I have a very sweet tooth, which is not helping). I'm really, reaaaaaaally hard to motivate when it comes to working out, but this belly fat is upsetting and I'd like to get rid of it one way or another...

Thanks for your help!

Edit: I calculated my body fat % using this website (http://www.calculator.net/body-fat-calculator.html) and I'm apparently at 32%... and that's apparently wayyyy way too high.


----------



## Real Observer

Chamberlain said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would need some advice from you guys. I'm almost 23, Asian (living in Europe), 5'1 and roughly 101 lbs, and I'm what you could consider a "skinny fat" girl. By that I mean that I'm indeed fairly light but I have a fat belly and sometimes it looks like I'm pregnant... the rest of my body is "fine", I mean no one ever believes me when I say that I've got fat to get rid of (I just wear the right clothes to hide it).
> 
> I've read stuff like I shouldn't do too much cardio but rather lift weight and that kind of stuff, but what would you guys advise?
> 
> In terms of diet I don't follow any diet in particular, I don't eat a lot in general anyway (maybe 1200 cal/day max? I don't know but that should be close enough, and I have a very sweet tooth, which is not helping). I'm really, reaaaaaaally hard to motivate when it comes to working out, but this belly fat is upsetting and I'd like to get rid of it one way or another...
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Edit: I calculated my body fat % using this website (Body Fat Calculator) and I'm apparently at 32%... and that's apparently wayyyy way too high.


Strength training and cardio should be both part of any training regime. As a trainer I actually dissuade my clients without experience to lift weights in the beginning. It puts too much strain on spine and joints. Way better to start off with bodyweight training to get some strength and stability into the body. 
These tests are shite becouse they cannot account for many variables. Get measurement with caliperation or on inbody machine first.
Fat distribution over body is determined hormonally mostly. Not lot you can do about that.
BUIFff your body fat is OK it is more likely that your "pot belly" is not fat, but simply distended abdomen resulting from weak core muscles. Espetialy transversus abdominis. Would you say you have very pronounced curvature of lover back? Do you wear heels often?
If you actually get measured and find out you have to high fat ratio, come back and I'll doll out some more advice :wink:


----------



## Derange At 170

Real Observer said:


> Strength training and cardio should be both part of any training regime. As a trainer I actually dissuade my clients without experience to lift weights in the beginning. It puts too much strain on spine and joints. Way better to start off with bodyweight training to get some strength and stability into the body.


That's not necessarily true. A lat pull-down can be a lot lighter than a pull-up, since you can set the weight on a pulley relatively lower than your own bodyweight. If starting with the bar on squats is too heavy, someone could just start out doing goblet squats. Push-ups can be a lot heavier for someone than, say, dumbell presses. Etc, etc.


----------



## Real Observer

Derange At 170 said:


> That's not necessarily true. A lat pull-down can be a lot lighter than a pull-up, since you can set the weight on a pulley relatively lower than your own bodyweight. If starting with the bar on squats is too heavy, someone could just start out doing goblet squats. Push-ups can be a lot heavier for someone than, say, dumbell presses. Etc, etc.


Allright Mr. Nitpicker :wink: "generally" dissuade. You are right of course that some bodyweight exercises need buildup or progression and machines and/or weights can be part of that. What I meant that it is not a good thing for beginner to dry and do 80kg Clean and Jerk for example.


----------



## Derange At 170

Saintsqc said:


> Then, you're going to gain belly fat.
> 
> Btw, for natty (beginner) lifters, bulking/cutting is a counterproductive and unhealthy strategy. Recomp is simpler, as effecient and more healthy. I did a few bulk/cut cycles just to realize that I looked and felt like shit 50% of the time. A good diet, without surplus or deficit, and hard training yield to the same results.


I think people view the terms 'bulking' and 'cutting' a little narrowly here. There's nothing wrong with bulking or cutting -- just with too large of a surpluss/deficit. The issue mainly lies with naturals, usually with relatively high fat percentages (15+ %), emulating bodybuilders with sub-10% bodyfat. Which usually means that they have much poorer calorie/nutrient partitioning. Really, most men would be wise to slowly slimdown to around 10% bodyfat (and women to their equivalent bodyfat percentage), and then slowly bulk up, never exceeding 13% bodyfat, to optimize calorie partitioning (though there are exceptions obviously).

You can actually gain muscle and lose fat on a caloric deficit, since your body isn't just "catabolic" or "anabolic"; at any time, there are catabolic and anabolic processes taking place. I'm trying to find a link for this and I remember there being a write-up about it on Strengtheory.com, but Brad Schoenfield conducted multiple studies that showed that if you lose less than 0.7% of your bodyweight per week, you can actually gain muscle while burning fat at the same time. Muscle retention takes place up to losing, I believe, 1.3% of your bodyweight per week (but I might be off by a decimal or two).


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

What's the lowest healthy body fat percentage for women and how does one achieve and maintain it, besides just stop eating for a few weeks? I ask since most online sources give a range that actually seems too high - I mean, guys can get their body fat down to 10% or less, I get that women are supposed to have more but 19% just sounds like so much.

I mean, every attempt to lose weight fails, sometimes the day I start, and no amount of frustration or body disgust seems to be motivating. Honestly I wish I could be the sort of person who neglects their body and just forgets to eat/doesn't like eating. Instead I'm the exact opposite and can be troublingly preoccupied with food...


----------



## Vaan

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> What's the lowest healthy body fat percentage for women and how does one achieve and maintain it, besides just stop eating for a few weeks? I ask since most online sources give a range that actually seems too high - I mean, guys can get their body fat down to 10% or less, I get that women are supposed to have more but 19% just sounds like so much.
> 
> I mean, every attempt to lose weight fails, sometimes the day I start, and no amount of frustration or body disgust seems to be motivating. Honestly I wish I could be the sort of person who neglects their body and just forgets to eat/doesn't like eating. Instead I'm the exact opposite and can be troublingly preoccupied with food...


15-20% seems reasonable and healthy for a woman. The only and best way to get it down and keep it down is excercise and a balanced diet. Trade soft drink for water to keep the sugar intake down and to detox your system so it will be more receptive to losing weight. Starving your body only causes your body to go into survival mode and will store even more fat so the moment you stop starving yourself you will put it all back on. In general fluctuating your eating habits is bad for you and ineffective. For excercise go for high heart rate activities the best of which probably being interval training especially running and rowing. Do 400m sprints with 1 minute rests inbetween or hill sprints.

So to recap, dont bully your body into the shape you want, detox and eat balanced, properly portioned meals and try snacking instead of having 3 large square meals a day. Excercise in high tempo as it burns fat the best.

I hope this helps


----------



## Wisteria

Has anyone got any advice on dieting while doing to the gym? I'm trying to go to the gym regularly to improve my fitness, and my goal is to burn fat and build some muscle at the same time - but I'm not sure what my diet should be because I want to exercise without feeling light-headed and lacking energy afterwards. My appetite increases after exercise too, which makes sense but I thought that changing my diet a little could help with that. Any tips?


----------



## Word Dispenser

jennalee said:


> Has anyone got any advice on dieting while doing to the gym? I'm trying to go to the gym regularly to improve my fitness, and my goal is to burn fat and build some muscle at the same time - but I'm not sure what my diet should be because I want to exercise without feeling light-headed and lacking energy afterwards. My appetite increases after exercise too, which makes sense but I thought that changing my diet a little could help with that. Any tips?


Lose It! - Succeed at weight loss with Lose It! should help you with your fitness goals! 

But, if you're _not_ looking to count calories, my best advice is:

1) Eat as many vegetables as you want per meal.
2) 1 TBS healthy oils/nuts per meal
3) Lean protein the size and thickness of your palm per meal.
4) If you're having carbs, choose complex carbohydrates (Beans, legumes, chickpeas, brown rice, wholewheat pasta), try to avoid pastas and breads in general, though.

If you're weight-lifting, you should already have a fitness regime. It may help to know what exactly you're doing to help you, but I'll give an example of a prior workout routine that worked for me.

I worked out on Mon, Wed, Fri-- I did something like squats (x4 8 - 12 reps), rows(x3 8 - 12 reps), deadlifts(x3 6 - 8 reps), bench press(x3 8 - 12 reps). 

Within 30 minutes after the workout, I'd drink a protein shake (Fast absorbed) and eat a banana. This is to ensure that your muscles are well-fed and not eaten up, instead of the fat. :kitteh:

I hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

How the hell do you gain and keep weight on as a guy?I'

m like 5'10" an a half and I am lanky as hell. It is really a struggle to keep weight but I am way too lanky.

Diet seems like them most frustration and irksome thing to deal with.

Is seems like you have to eat a buffet everyday and spend all your time eating/cooking to weight enough. Obviously, I know about calories, but can never seem to eat enough.


----------



## pwowq

Meteoric Shadows said:


> How the hell do you gain and keep weight on as a guy?I'
> 
> m like 5'10" an a half and I am lanky as hell. It is really a struggle to keep weight but I am way too lanky.
> 
> Diet seems like them most frustration and irksome thing to deal with.
> 
> Is seems like you have to eat a buffet everyday and spend all your time eating/cooking to weight enough. Obviously, I know about calories, but can never seem to eat enough.


It's actually rather simple imo. You most likely aren't eating enough calories. Take a picture on everything you're about to put in your mouth. It should give you an idea.

I'm a runner. I eat:
Breakfast.
2nd breakfast.
Big snack.
Lunch.
Big snack.
Dinner.
Big snack.
Pre-sleep big snack.
... spreading a months worth of cal per day: 3k.


----------



## HGy

Back workout for lats, shoulders, and back? Machine, no free weights


----------



## Pepperminty

What kind of stretches should one do to avoid knee injuries? Lately I've been getting knee pain during and after my leg workouts (squatting, leg lifts, especially lunges). I try to stretch everything out for at least 10 minutes before and after my workouts, but my knee pain has gotten steadily worse and is making me concerned as I don't want to seriously injure myself. Any tips are much appreciated!


----------



## pwowq

@Pepperminty
Stretching BEFORE work-out is the surest way I know to weaken your muscles, increasing the likelihood of damaging yourself.

Stretching is ok to do after a work-out. There's no obvious gains to do stretching, says science.


As how much I do it? Only when I feel the muscles getting very stiff.


----------



## soop

Pepperminty said:


> What kind of stretches should one do to avoid knee injuries? Lately I've been getting knee pain during and after my leg workouts (squatting, leg lifts, especially lunges). I try to stretch everything out for at least 10 minutes before and after my workouts, but my knee pain has gotten steadily worse and is making me concerned as I don't want to seriously injure myself. Any tips are much appreciated!


Do you have knee sleeves? If not and you are squatting heavy I would get some. For me I know I was doing way too much volume and I started to get pain. I also find I have pain with lighter weight but when I go slightly heavier (not extremely heavy hut challenging) I have less problems. I'm not sure 10 minutes of stretching is necessary but do make sure you are warmed up I think that's probably more important unless flexibility is a major issue in which case don't do exercise you don't yet have the flexibility for.


----------



## soop

HGy said:


> Back workout for lats, shoulders, and back? Machine, no free weights


Is the cable machine ok?


----------



## Pepperminty

pwowq said:


> @Pepperminty
> Stretching BEFORE work-out is the surest way I know to weaken your muscles, increasing the likelihood of damaging yourself.
> 
> Stretching is ok to do after a work-out. There's no obvious gains to do stretching, says science.
> 
> 
> As how much I do it? Only when I feel the muscles getting very stiff.


Wow, I have not heard that! I will try only stretching after my workouts then. I feel like I get very stiff if I don't stretch, but maybe that's just in my head?

So what about doing things like hip-opening and hamstring stretches? Should those just be done on their own and not before lifting? Or do you think they also have no purpose?



> Do you have knee sleeves? If not and you are squatting heavy I would get some. For me I know I was doing way too much volume and I started to get pain. I also find I have pain with lighter weight but when I go slightly heavier (not extremely heavy hut challenging) I have less problems. I'm not sure 10 minutes of stretching is necessary but do make sure you are warmed up I think that's probably more important unless flexibility is a major issue in which case don't do exercise you don't yet have the flexibility for.


I've considered getting some knee sleeves, but I honestly don't think I'm squatting heavy enough to warrant it. I'm still a beginner. 

I most often get knee pain while doing lunges, with or without weights. I've considered maybe my form is bad but have practiced in front of a mirror and the pain is the same.


----------



## soop

Vaan said:


> 15-20% seems reasonable and healthy for a woman. The only and best way to get it down and keep it down is excercise and a balanced diet. Trade soft drink for water to keep the sugar intake down and to detox your system so it will be more receptive to losing weight. Starving your body only causes your body to go into survival mode and will store even more fat so the moment you stop starving yourself you will put it all back on. In general fluctuating your eating habits is bad for you and ineffective. For excercise go for high heart rate activities the best of which probably being interval training especially running and rowing. Do 400m sprints with 1 minute rests inbetween or hill sprints.
> 
> So to recap, dont bully your body into the shape you want, detox and eat balanced, properly portioned meals and try snacking instead of having 3 large square meals a day. Excercise in high tempo as it burns fat the best.
> 
> I hope this helps


16 to 15% is not a healthy bodyfat for a woman to maintain consistently. Its okay to get down there sometimes (I am right now) but 18 to 20 is a little better and you will feel a big difference.


----------



## soop

Pepperminty said:


> Wow, I have not heard that! I will try only stretching after my workouts then. I feel like I get very stiff if I don't stretch, but maybe that's just in my head?
> 
> So what about doing things like hip-opening and hamstring stretches? Should those just be done on their own and not before lifting? Or do you think they also have no purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> I've considered getting some knee sleeves, but I honestly don't think I'm squatting heavy enough to warrant it. I'm still a beginner.
> 
> I most often get knee pain while doing lunges, with or without weights. I've considered maybe my form is bad but have practiced in front of a mirror and the pain is the same.


How heavy are you squatting? Basically knee sleeves help keep your joints warm they don't really help one squat more (maybe 5 lbs or something idk) I will ask my trainer about the lunge thing tomorrow. I had bad knees from other sports and it could be from your knees going in or habits that have nothing to do with lunges or even working out. Do you work on your upper body form when doing lunges?

Also yeah hip mobility is essential as is hamstring strength. Work on hip mobility always.


----------



## pwowq

Squats shouldn't be felt in the knees. Look at your style again. The ass should be working the most.

Stretching is excellent to do while showering (be careful, do not over stretch (you'll notice it if you do thou), slippery too).


----------



## HGy

soop said:


> Is the cable machine ok?



Yeah!


----------



## Prada

I would like to start weight lifting but I don't really know how to go about it and if there is anything I need to know or do before starting. So I would appreciate some recs or tips from more seasoned weight lifters. Any dietary recommendations?


----------



## soop

Prada said:


> I would like to start weight lifting but I don't really know how to go about it and if there is anything I need to know or do before starting. So I would appreciate some recs or tips from more seasoned weight lifters. Any dietary recommendations?


You really have to find what works for you and what you want to achieve. If you want to go the bodybuilder/bikini route its going to be much different than training for strength. Make sure you have the flexibility to do all exercises correctly though, and make sure you can do everything correctly before you add on tons of weight. If you download myfitnesspal you can put in your body composition goals and track your macros, which I really recommend in the beginning when you find a diet that works for you. After you get a better idea of what/how much you can eat per day you don't necessarily need to do that every day, I usually just track new foods and occasionally track a day to make sure I'm still on track. You should really ask a dietician for help though if you are serious about it, it really helps with understanding how it all works. 

Also @HGy I haven't seen my trainer yet, I should see them wednesday though and I promise I will ask, real life got in the way.


----------



## pwowq

Prada said:


> I would like to start weight lifting but I don't really know how to go about it and if there is anything I need to know or do before starting. So I would appreciate some recs or tips from more seasoned weight lifters. Any dietary recommendations?


Before I went to an actual gym I studied various vids on youtube showing and telling perfect/correct techniques. Then I went to try it out with light or no weights for a couple of hours effective time. *Dare to start light.* Some exercises can cause unexpected injuries.

When it starts to get physically very demanding it is good to warm up with no weights. Reason is you want to do it close to 100% correct.

Disclaimer: Idk if same applies for machines since I'm not using them. Use internet advice at your own risk.


----------



## HGy

I'm a former cheerleader so I am flexible and I'm very fit. I wasn't asking for diet tips lol. I just wanted to know if anyone knew a good back workout because I want to strengthen my back muscles and in particular my lats. I work at a computer all day and I'm working on getting a standing desk set up. In the mean time my back has been tense and sore. I want to strengthen my back muscle so my posture is good.


----------



## pwowq

@HGy
Take this with a huge grain of salt because I'm not completely sure. 
For a good strong posture you need abdominal muscle strength. It's something I've picked up as a runner where big strong back does more bad than good if you want be good at running.

Sounds more like you need to support you arms better at your desk. I got back strains working as an electrician because most of the day is spent working with unsupported arms/hands.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

What concerns are there for chronic low blood pressure?


----------



## pwowq

While prepping for this evenings 11km run I came to realize and summarize all the things I do for the purpose of being able to run like I run. I'm an idiot for even doing it imo.

For my 1337-running exercises:
- Shoes that's more comfortable running fast in than slow.
- Special socks, because ordinary socks make my feet feel like they're burning up after 10km.
- Long underwear. Because sores on the inner thighs is god damn annoying as fuck.
- 100% synthetic clothing. I sweat a lot. Cotton clothes soak up an astounding amount of sweat.
- Checking my toenails. If they're too long I risk cracking them. It hurts, it bleeds, it's annoying when it happens.
- Taping the nipples with body tape. Runners nipple anyone? So hot! And synthetic cloth rubbing hurts after a while.
- Chewing gum. It actually keeps my throat moist. Else it dries up fast, especially when temps are getting below 0 deg C.

Fellow moronic freak. Do you use or do anything that intelligent non-freaks never would have considered?


----------



## attic

I have a question about pulse(heart rate) and dieting. I am trying to loose weight(started to make a serious effort not long ago and have only lost 2kg, so 16 more until normal weight), but I am a bit concerned about my pulse and bloodpressure, because both tend to drop when I try to reduce my portion sizes (and not by all that much even). I have lost weight before, but as this tend to happen I usually get really tired as a result(sometimes anxiety feels worse too, think that can be related to low bloodpressure). 

So I wonder if anyone knows how to loose weight and eat less without my body going into savings-mode like that? 

After two days of eating ca 500 calories less my resting heart rate had dropped from 65-70 to 56, and I started to feel lightheaded when rising etc. so now I eat more, but don't loose much weight. When I have eaten less for longer periods before, it has been down to 45-50 at it's worst and I am very far from an atlete, so it is not a good thing for me, I am a bit scared it would happen again, feeling dizzy when laying down at times (I checked heart with ekg, thyroid etc, nothing wrong like that, but I might have PCOS, which might make it more difficult to loose weight).


----------



## Riven

OK, so I'm looking to lose fat around my stomach, thighs and calves. I've been to the gym for two weeks, although only a few days for each of the weeks because of uni work. I mostly get to and from uni on foot, most times so far with me sweating quite a bit. In terms of what I can do in the gym, I can only do 10 minutes on the bike, treadmill, rowing machine and the elliptical, and can only lift 14 kg on the weights; I feel a bit depressed because there are girls skinnier than me who can lift more.

In terms of my eating habits, I probably eat way too many carbs especially during dinner because of my staple food (rice), I often crave meat, hot chocolate and spicy flavoured noodles, and I think this is what's making me gain weight rapidly (up to 68 kg, don't really know about height). I could eat smaller portions, but I find that hard to do, and I'm not that interested in eating fruits and vegetables. I also eat really fast because of my rushing habits in the past when I desperately wanted to get more free time after eating.

Overall, I feel like I've made no progress.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Does seriously anyone know anything about yoga?


Is it really that healthy as everyone says? honestly, some of the practices seem really rudimentary and are not difficult at all and I'm surprised they're considered poses. It seems most poses go between easy and insanely difficult.

i don't care at all about the spiritual practices I only care about the health benefits. I don't like how slow a lot of yoga is and I wanted something intensive and more fast paced


----------



## JayShambles

Although I maybe fit and good for giving some decent advice for fitness, it just don't feel right. I will however return with better advice than I previously had before.. For your sakes, not mine.. In the meantime I hope you're all killing it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I have not been looking for expert advice, mainly just if anyone had some info on yoga and what would be the best types that someone like myself would be looking to and the like, etc 


of overwhelming,


----------



## JayShambles

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I have not been looking for expert advice, mainly just if anyone had some info on yoga and what would be the best types that someone like myself would be looking to and the like, etc
> 
> 
> of overwhelming,


I'm by no means any expert within yoga, but living in Australia I'm completely aware of (since I have attended many sessions of) free yoga classes that "Lululemon" holds every Sunday at each of their stores. The professional yoga teachers there will happily give you "better" advice than many.. Although, I'm starting to think that Lululemon maybe an Australian only franchise.. If so, I apologise.. Ha! There's definitely other similar franchises that could help you out. Places that sell yoga mats. Inquire within 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Although I maybe fit and good for giving some decent advice for fitness, it just don't feel right. I will however return with better advice than I previously had before.. For your sakes, not mine.. In the meantime I hope you're all killing it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that story true or just a fake story created to inspire people?


----------



## soop

pwowq said:


> I've started being serious at the gym. I've spent a lifetime on endurance training. A problem with lifting is when I step-up the weight there's always a point where I either can do no repetitions, to which I step down again and can do a buttload of repetitions again. Any suggestion in how to combat this? It keeps happening in all exercises.
> 
> I know for a fact I am slowly growing strength and muscles. I measure by tape and the loads do increase. I expect to get tired AF and have aches and what not. I feel nothing after my gym-sessions.
> 
> Should I ignore it and continue as I do. I do see improvements after all.


Are you trying to build strength or muscle (size)


----------



## pwowq

soop said:


> Are you trying to build strength or muscle (size)


Strength.


----------



## soop

pwowq said:


> Strength.


You could try rippetoe starting strength: Starting Strength

Or another way is to do a hypertrophy block, strength block, peak block so you gradually lower the reps as you up the weight. The best way to do this is to find your one rep max using a calculator and then start with a low percentage of your one rep max, every week make it a little harder so that when you calculate your 1rm based on the exercise it would be slightly higher than when you started the cycle.


----------



## Sensitive Guy

@pwowq



pwowq said:


> I've started being serious at the gym. I've spent a lifetime on endurance training. A problem with lifting is when I step-up the weight there's always a point where I either can do no repetitions, to which I step down again and can do a buttload of repetitions again. Any suggestion in how to combat this? It keeps happening in all exercises.
> 
> I know for a fact I am slowly growing strength and muscles. I measure by tape and the loads do increase. I expect to get tired AF and have aches and what not. I feel nothing after my gym-sessions.
> 
> Should I ignore it and continue as I do. I do see improvements after all.


It depends on what your goal is. Me personally I usually do 12-10-8-12 which means I will start with lets say 50kg then 55 then 60 then 50 again if I am struggling. I understand the fear of going too heavy when you don't have someone to train with that can spot you though. 

If you are making gains that are satisfying though why bother going super heavy ? I never pay attention to what others are lifting just doing my own thing that feels right.


----------



## pwowq

Sensitive Guy said:


> @pwowq
> 
> If you are making gains that are satisfying though why bother going super heavy ? I never pay attention to what others are lifting just doing my own thing that feels right.


I'm alone at the gym. I just want to get tired and feel like I've done something. A gym apparently can't provide it. Pain is life.


----------



## Sensitive Guy

pwowq said:


> I'm alone at the gym. I just want to get tired and feel like I've done something. A gym apparently can't provide it. Pain is life.


Unfortunate to hear that mate, I've hit something of a wall with fitness at the moment also.. I spend a ton of time working out and eating clean but I just aint losing weight fast enough.... And for me to cheat with roids is not an option so I am very much not motivated right now 

When you have someone to spot you its much more motivating I think


----------



## Wisteria

Any experienced swimmers here? I'm trying to improve my freestyle swim-stroke and get better at swimming in general, but I'm not building anymore stamina and haven't been making any improvements in a while. Also struggling with bilateral breathing, can't submerge for long because the breathing is awkward. What can I do to improve my fitness/technique?


----------



## calicobts

Can I do Pilates or Yoga to replace weight lifting?


----------



## Sunn

calicobts said:


> Can I do Pilates or Yoga to replace weight lifting?


Well, depends on what you want out of exercising?

Pilates combined with yoga would give you weight-loss if that's what you're asking' Pilates being the main driver.


----------



## calicobts

Sunn said:


> Well, depends on what you want out of exercising?
> 
> Pilates combined with yoga would give you weight-loss if that's what you're asking' Pilates being the main driver.


I mean it in the sense of building muscle could it replace weight lifting?


----------



## Sunn

calicobts said:


> I mean it in the sense of building muscle could it replace weight lifting?


No. It'd make you more limber and help your muscles deal with stress' For example taking sharp movements. It's why many professional sports-players do yoga/stretching but it wouldn't strengthen your muscles like weightlifting would. 

What you're going for with weight lifting is hypertrophy and the most basic way to explain it is that when you weightlift you create Micro-tears in your muscles' your body then grows over those micro-tears to adapt to the stress of weightlifting. I.E your body strengthening

Make sense?


----------



## calicobts

Sunn said:


> No. It'd make you more limber and help your muscles deal with stress' For example taking sharp movements. It's why many professional sports-players do yoga/stretching but it wouldn't strengthen your muscles like weightlifting would.
> 
> What you're going for with weight lifting is hypertrophy and the most basic way to explain it is that when you weightlift you create Micro-tears in your muscles' your body then grows over those micro-tears to adapt to the stress of weightlifting. I.E your body strengthening
> 
> Make sense?


Yes, it makes sense. One problem I experience while doing weight lifting (for arm exercises), is that my right arm (dominant) is better able to keep going whereas my left arm tires out much quicker. Do you know the reason for this? 

Also, I've been told in the past the I've been in starvation mode and my muscles have atrophied (except lately I have been exercising.) Is there way to know for sure whether I'm still in this state or not?


----------



## Sunn

calicobts said:


> Yes


Sorry for the late reply, I havn't been feeling myself lately.



> One problem I experience while doing weight lifting (for arm exercises), is that my right arm (dominant) is better able to keep going whereas my left arm tires out much quicker. Do you know the reason for this?


Reply:


* *




That's usually how it goes with arm dominance, I don't know much about why our brain picks a certain hand to use over the other but I do know that's pretty normal. @ your non dominant arm tiring before your dominant one



It's kinda funny because as a child I was always left handed but my mother (who's right handed) thought you could only be right handed so for years she taught me how to write and work with my right hand instead of my left. 

Even during weightlifting I've noticed I have far more pushing strength with my left compared to my right even when I do the majority of work with my right such as writing, lifting, gripping.. so on so forth. My left arm tires much more slowly then my right arm aswell. I'm not formally educated about the topic but it almost makes me wonder if our brains just receive signals differently for both arms no matter which we use dominantly?

I'unno. It's a showerthought.






> Also, I've been told in the past the I've been in starvation mode and my muscles have atrophied (except lately I have been exercising.) Is there way to know for sure whether I'm still in this state or not?


Reply:


* *




As far as I know "starvation mode" is when you're taking in less calories then you're burning up for an extended period of time. How long that is? Idk. 

Every person has a Resting caloric-use and for the sake of argument I'll say that yours is around 1500cal (average woman) and mine's 2000cal (average man). If you take in less then those amounts, your body begins using fat reserves in your body to sustain yourself. After a certain amount of time it begins to eat away muscle too if you're not using it so I'm guessing that's Starvation mode? Whatever that is. 

Just eat girl lmao' Protein and fatty (natural fats) foods are very good for lifting. Peanut butter is a very cheap way to to meet your caloric intake/supplement protein outside of eating red meats, eggs and fish.

*I'd assume though if you have a healthy appetite you're not starving yourself.* I don't know your eating habits so I can only guess but the biggest thing about weightlifting is eating enough to actually put on mass/muscle. For example I eat around 3500/4000 because I lift strength train every other day.





edit:

By the way I'm not a coach or anything' I just spend alot of my time alone lifting. This is all information I've picked up throughout the years' if you have any doubts about any of it I highly suggest using google or watching strength trainers explanation videos. I'll always give you my best answers and if I can't I'll point you in a direction that will.

I'm personally a big fan of Alan Thrall tho' I follow a lot of his philosophy's toward lifting.


----------



## calicobts

Sunn said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I havn't been feeling myself lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Reply:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's usually how it goes with arm dominance, I don't know much about why our brain picks a certain hand to use over the other but I do know that's pretty normal. @ your non dominant arm tiring before your dominant one
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny because as a child I was always left handed but my mother (who's right handed) thought you could only be right handed so for years she taught me how to write and work with my right hand instead of my left.
> 
> Even during weightlifting I've noticed I have far more pushing strength with my left compared to my right even when I do the majority of work with my right such as writing, lifting, gripping.. so on so forth. My left arm tires much more slowly then my right arm aswell. I'm not formally educated about the topic but it almost makes me wonder if our brains just receive signals differently for both arms no matter which we use dominantly?
> 
> I'unno. It's a showerthought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reply:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know "starvation mode" is when you're taking in less calories then you're burning up for an extended period of time. How long that is? Idk.
> 
> Every person has a Resting caloric-use and for the sake of argument I'll say that yours is around 1500cal (average woman) and mine's 2000cal (average man). If you take in less then those amounts, your body begins using fat reserves in your body to sustain yourself. After a certain amount of time it begins to eat away muscle too if you're not using it so I'm guessing that's Starvation mode? Whatever that is.
> 
> Just eat girl lmao' Protein and fatty (natural fats) foods are very good for lifting. Peanut butter is a very cheap way to to meet your caloric intake/supplement protein outside of eating red meats, eggs and fish.
> 
> *I'd assume though if you have a healthy appetite you're not starving yourself.* I don't know your eating habits so I can only guess but the biggest thing about weightlifting is eating enough to actually put on mass/muscle. For example I eat around 3500/4000 because I lift strength train every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> By the way I'm not a coach or anything' I just spend alot of my time alone lifting. This is all information I've picked up throughout the years' if you have any doubts about any of it I highly suggest using google or watching strength trainers explanation videos. I'll always give you my best answers and if I can't I'll point you in a direction that will.
> 
> I'm personally a big fan of Alan Thrall tho' I follow a lot of his philosophy's toward lifting.


Oh no worries, I hope it isn't anything serious like depression and etc. Thank you for the tips though and I'll check out Mr. Thrall 

As for my eating habits I eat two medium-size meals a day. I just don't have an appetite honestly. I love food, but I forget to eat or don't get hungry. it's bad to a point that I have to set clock reminders on my phone. I don't know why this is haha because I used to eat a LOT. Like lots of junk and 3 meals a day type of behavior and now it's the opposite.

Just the other day for breakfast (11:00 am) I had 2 egg whites and an orange w/ some water and then dinner I had a bowl of soup around 6pm. Even if I am hungry it's very easy for my mind to ignore that impulse.


----------



## Vaan

calicobts said:


> I mean it in the sense of building muscle could it replace weight lifting?


Definately not. It could tone a bit but not really build much.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Why are my runs so inconsistent? Some days I can go 8+ miles with relative ease. Yesterday I was gassed at 1 and a half


----------



## Red Panda

Aluminum Frost said:


> Why are my runs so inconsistent? Some days I can go 8+ miles with relative ease. Yesterday I was gassed at 1 and a half


You probably have more energy when you can run more, i.e you've eaten better, maybe more carbs and also you've slept better
caffeine affects muscle endurance too


----------



## Scoobyscoob

What's the point in doing dead lifts?


----------



## birdsintrees

Scoobyscoob said:


> What's the point in doing dead lifts?


Lower back strength.


----------



## soop

Scoobyscoob said:


> What's the point in doing dead lifts?


It depends. I do it because its a competition lift. Other people do it to strengthen the posterior chain. It hits almost every muscle group in the body, and because it's a full body lift that hits all the muscles in the body, you can go much Much MUCH heavier than on exercises targeted at a single body part which allows you to overload muscles and create a greater training stimulus.


----------



## soop

Aluminum Frost said:


> Hitting every muscle in a day, but only doing a fraction of the reps


If you don't train for strength and you just train for hypertrophy it probably wouldn't be necessary. However, if it doesn't put you over your maximum recoverable volume for each muscle group it won't hurt.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

soop said:


> No it would not.
> 
> Incorrect. Catching a sudden weight requires your body to absorb and incredible amount of shock.


*sigh* That's a matter of opinion isn't it. Liniments and tendons are designed to take a shock load, that is: They're designed to act like a spring and bounce back when a stress is applied to it. Joints however are like an oiled machine part that has a non-stick coating applied to the bones. Put a high level of weight on it and the joints press together and begin wearing on the non-stick part of the bone (the cartilage). That's why I was saying I'm kind of worried about mechanical wear on the joints and the knees specifically.

I'm not an expert on bio-mechanics or anything but that's really just super basic anatomy knowledge.



> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3535026/


Cool. Weight lifting is good for you and makes your body stronger. That's good to know. :wink:



> Don't ask questions when you don't want to consider the answers. If you only want to hear what you want to hear just tell it to yourself and leave other people out of it.


Hm? I was asking what the point in doing deadlifts were. I read your and another members' response and I think they're not for me so I won't be incorporating them. Are you annoyed that I decided against doing deadlifts or something? lol

I won't be doing power cleans either, btw. I mentioned cleans because that's just what I preferred in high school and college weight lifting. I'll probably just mostly be doing lifts and raises on leg day.

I'm actually quite excited to get back into lifting and cycling. Two things I've been neglecting for several years now. At any rate, have a good fitness freaks' day.


----------



## soop

Scoobyscoob said:


> *sigh* That's a matter of opinion isn't it.


No its really not. Whether they're designed to deal with it is irrelevant to the fact that it still creates wear and tear. Bones get more dense from lifting due to the muscles pulling against them from resistance training. Thats how muscles work. You bones getting more dense will not cause functional abnormalities...however..




> Cool. Weight lifting is good for you and makes your body stronger. That's good to know. :wink:


...having your knees adapt to taking so much shock that you rehire knee surgery is not a good thing. At all. 




> Hm? I was asking what the point in doing deadlifts were. I read your and another members' response and I think they're not for me so I won't be incorporating them. Are you annoyed that I decided against doing deadlifts or something? lol


I'm annoyed by you insisting things that aren't true. You even implied you don't use your hips very significantly in a deadlift I mean bruh...come on now. 


> I won't be doing power cleans either, btw. I mentioned cleans because that's just what I preferred in high school and college weight lifting. I'll probably just mostly be doing lifts and raises on leg day.


I don't care what you do, your reasons behind them are not sound, that was my point.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

soop said:


> No its really not. Whether they're designed to deal with it is irrelevant to the fact that it still creates wear and tear. Bones get more dense from lifting due to the muscles pulling against them from resistance training. Thats how muscles work. You bones getting more dense will not cause functional abnormalities...however..


Well, it seems we don't really disagree anymore.



> ...having your knees adapt to taking so much shock that you rehire knee surgery is not a good thing. At all.


That's not what the article is saying at all. The conclusions states it clearly right there. Weight lifting creates denser ligaments. I was more concerned about actual friction wear caused by a compressed joint/knee causing cartilage to cartilage wear.



> I'm annoyed by you insisting things that aren't true. You even implied you don't use your hips very significantly in a deadlift I mean bruh...come on now.


I never implied that, but I guess I was being sloppy with my terms. Power cleans are specifically meant to work out the hips. By hips I meant the inner parts of the hips, while deadlifts would work out more of the gluts, which are the outer part of the hips. If you've ever played any sport that requires sudden burst movements (baseball, football, tennis, fencing, volleyball, etc) then you're using your inner hip muscles/flexors.

So yes, power cleans _do_ work out the hips as that's the main purpose of the lift. To strengthen the hip flexors. Most people consider the gluteus maximus (which are the part of the hip that deadlifts work out) to be part of the butt.



> I don't care what you do, your reasons behind them are not sound, that was my point.


What have I said that's unsound?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

How effective is total body training twice a week?


----------



## Crowbo

What is your deadlift max?

Mine is 360 lbs.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> What is your deadlift max?
> 
> Mine is 360 lbs.


I wish I could answer your question but I don't even deadlift. I have back problems (already at 23 D

Would you guys consider trying for a mile PR intense cardio or still just normal steady state?


----------



## Allostasis

> Ask the nutrition/fitness freaks of the forum!


I am interested in countering possible consequences of sedentary lifestyle. 
Improvement of my cardiovascular system is where I think I should start.
Nutrition part is mostly taken care of already (advices though are welcome anyway, but are secondary). Weight is already in normal ranges.

So, what is the most efficient way of improving cardio health, what equipment/machine would be "most optimal" (running track, elliptical, exercise bike, something else), etc? 


I am relatively "weak" physically at the moment (without any disorders, though, just severely untrained), but have, I think, good tolerance for pain/fatigue, used to do little marathons as a child (15-20 kms), could run at 20 km/h for 10 minutes. I guess I also have good legs, could jump further than anyone. Exhaustion, when reaches the point where I can't tolerate it psychically, somehow boosts me and I feel renewed, limitless, awesome feeling btw, but I suspect that this may be not very optimal use of resources.


The point is, I want to exploit on my endurance, but how will I know if I am not "overheating" and I can go further or should stop. 
Are there any signs/general rules/heuristics to consider while calibrating optimal workload?
What general schedule/plan, roughly, would be optimal and how should I scale it?


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Allostasis said:


> I am interested in countering possible consequences of sedentary lifestyle.
> Improvement of my cardiovascular system is where I think I should start.
> Nutrition part is mostly taken care of already (advices though are welcome anyway, but are secondary). Weight is already in normal ranges.
> 
> So, what is the most efficient way of improving cardio health, what equipment/machine would be "most optimal" (running track, elliptical, exercise bike, something else), etc?
> 
> 
> I am relatively "weak" physically at the moment (without any disorders, though, just severely untrained), but have, I think, good tolerance for pain/fatigue, used to do little marathons as a child (15-20 kms), could run at 20 km/h for 10 minutes. I guess I also have good legs, could jump further than anyone. Exhaustion, when reaches the point where I can't tolerate it psychically, somehow boosts me and I feel renewed, limitless, awesome feeling btw, but I suspect that this may be not very optimal use of resources.
> 
> 
> The point is, I want to exploit on my endurance, but how will I know if I am not "overheating" and I can go further or should stop.
> Are there any signs/general rules/heuristics to consider while calibrating optimal workload?
> What general schedule/plan, roughly, would be optimal and how should I scale it?


Just walking is a good way to improve cardio health. Swimming is also very good cardio and isn't bad for the joints. Ellipticals are also known as a low-no impact cardio workout, but they hurt my knees for some strange reason.

Working out 3 times a week is the generally accepted plan and I would try to stick to that.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieWex

My girlfriend started exercising seriously a few years ago. I am very pleasantly surprised by her results now . She has completely changed her life and her daily routine. She has also started taking vitamins which have helped her metabolize.On top of that, she started taking wellwoman plus vitamins. I don't know much about all things feminine, but she really liked the results she achieved with these vitamins.


----------



## Grehoy

Allostasis said:


> ... I think, good tolerance for pain/fatigue, used to do little marathons as a child (15-20 kms), could run at 20 km/h for 10 minutes. I guess I also have good legs, could jump further than anyone. Exhaustion, when reaches the point where I can't tolerate it psychically, somehow boosts me and I feel renewed, limitless, awesome feeling btw, but I suspect that this may be not very optimal use of resources.


I find this part inconsistent for an S-inferior type. What was your best half marathon sustained running pace and at what age? What percentage would it put you for your age at that time?

Are you into motorcycles and extreme/adrenaline sports/activities by any chance?

EDIT: I am assuming you are a she based on your avatar. A woman in 20s running 20 km/hour for 10 minutes ends up being place in the 90%. That makes you world class pro-athlete. (See 2nd photo)

How can someone like that be an S-inferior type?


----------



## Allostasis

@Grehoy 


> I find this part inconsistent for an S-inferior type.


Which part specifically. I don't think body parameters and physical performance meaningfully contribute to the definition of personality, hence any questions about this I deem irrelevant.



> Are you into motorcycles and extreme/adrenaline sports/activities by any chance?


Nope. I rarely go outside my home. I workout several times in a week just to reduce risk of long-term conditions, improve health. I would prefer not doing it if I could.


----------



## Grehoy

Allostasis said:


> @Grehoy
> 
> Which part specifically. I don't think body parameters and physical performance meaningfully contribute to the definition of personality, hence any questions about this I deem irrelevant.


The "10 min 20 km/h pacing you mentioned" puts you in top 90% female runners in the world. How is that possible for an S-inferior type?

What does being inferior or superior in S imply in terms of MBTI? What difference does it imply for the individual?


----------



## Grehoy

Allostasis said:


> @Grehoy
> 
> Which part specifically. I don't think body parameters and physical performance meaningfully contribute to the definition of personality, hence any questions about this I deem irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Nope. I rarely go outside my home. I workout several times in a week just to reduce risk of long-term conditions, improve health. I would prefer not doing it if I could.


"They are able to follow their physical impulses or instincts to produce the desired action exactly when it is needed because they follow sensory cues to the limits of the situation for maximum impact. *It should be no surprise that those with Extroverted Sensing can often be found among professional athletes,* actors, pop stars and top business moguls."

Introverted Sensing vs Extroverted Sensing | Talent Insights


----------



## Allostasis

Grehoy said:


> How is that possible for an S-inferior type?


Again, personality doesn't have anything to do with how fast you can run. I have relatively good genes and my parents took me to the gym, swimming pool and other things in childhood to ensure that I will have good health, not only education.

Even in childhood I prefered to stay in my room and code or play video games.



> What does being inferior or superior in S imply in terms of MBTI?
> Introverted Sensing vs Extroverted Sensing | Talent Insights


I prefer to use Jungian definitions.
I am sr. software developer, not professional athlete, not even close. And it was in the past. Right now I definitely wouldn't be able to run so fast for so long.


----------



## Grehoy

Allostasis said:


> Again, personality doesn't have anything to do with how fast you can run. I have relatively good genes and my parents took me to the gym, swimming pool and other things in childhood to ensure that I will have good health, not only education.
> 
> Even in childhood I prefered to stay in my room and code or play video games.
> 
> 
> I prefer to use Jungian definitions.
> I am sr. software developer, not professional athlete, not even close. And it was in the past. Right now I definitely wouldn't be able to run so fast for so long.


This site says personality has something to do with athletic ability. There are other sites that say the same about Se function if you look up on google.

"_They are able to follow their physical impulses or instincts to produce the desired action exactly when it is needed because they follow sensory cues to the limits of the situation for maximum impact. *It should be no surprise that those with Extroverted Sensing can often be found among professional athletes,* actors, pop stars and top business moguls."_

Introverted Sensing vs Extroverted Sensing | Talent Insights

Just struck me as an inconsistency as Se is your weakest function.


----------



## Allostasis

Grehoy said:


> This site says personality has something to do with athletic ability. There are other sites that say the same about Se function if you look up on google.
> 
> "_They are able to follow their physical impulses or instincts to produce the desired action exactly when it is needed because they follow sensory cues to the limits of the situation for maximum impact. *It should be no surprise that those with Extroverted Sensing can often be found among professional athletes,* actors, pop stars and top business moguls."_
> 
> Introverted Sensing vs Extroverted Sensing | Talent Insights
> 
> Just struck me as an inconsistency as Se is your weakest function.


I don't particularly care what another blog site says, to be honest. I don't see why I should use them over Jung.
And even if I would use them, they wouldn't be consistent with my life, as, again, I was never professionally involved in sports. Maybe I overestimated 10 minutes and it was less than that, not that it matters.


----------



## Erma Guzman

You will not actually know your cutoff points until you arrive. What's more, it takes a long effort for amateurs to back off. There's this colossal lift that a weight lifter goes through that endures for a spell. I fail to remember what they call it. Something like 'fledgling's karma', I presume.

What's the contrast between utilizing machines and doing free loads?

Free loads sort of scare me and I'm truly ungainly so I like that machines are straight-forward and I realize that I'm doing it right- - yet am I passing up a great opportunity by not doing free loads?


----------

